# (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*(L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*
Nominale Ruten-WG-Klasse 5-20g

Ein Thread, wo es sich um das Spinnfischen mit leichten Spinnködern dreht, Zielfische vornehmlich Forelle und Barsch in Portionsgrößen, auch Döbel und Rapfen u.a., die mit gleichem Gerät beangelt werden können.

Alles zu dem obigen umrissenen Thema, vorhandenes oder neues Gerät, suchen und Fragen zum neuen Gerät, was ist besser usw., Probleme usw., einfach mit dem Schwerpunkt auf den Zielfisch und Köderbereich.

Dieser Thread soll auch ein Stückchen Informationen für das geplante Angellexikon und das Thema Spinnfischen zusammenbringen.

Querlink-Platzhalter:

(UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185

(L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186

(M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99187

(H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99188

(XH) Combo zum eXtra-Schweren(XHeavy) Spinnfischen (Wels,GroßHecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189


Andere Links:

Harrison Blank Fans
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007

Meerforellenruten und -rollen !
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine Lieblingsspinnen in dieser WG-Klasse und vornehmlich für Forellen (ReFo,BaFo) und dann auch vermehrt auf Barsch sind im Moment eine Sportex HM-Turbo-1 SP3011 / 5-25g in 3,00m Länge (der alten Sportex mit Blanks made in DE) oder eine Byron Blue Shadow Light Spin / 5-30g in 3,00m Länge.
Daran laufen 2er oder 3er Arcs (Spro RedArc, Ryobi Zauber) bespult mit 
Monofil von ca. 0.18 bis 0.22mm. 
Zum Spinnern und auf Forellen finde ich Monofil auch im Normalfall besser.

An Köder Blinker auf Weite, und gerade die ganze Palette der kleinen und kleinsten Spinner bis 3g herunter, auch Twister auf Barsch sollen vermehrt daran laufen. Große Fische waren es bisher nicht damit, aber z.B. wilde 35cm Regenbogenforellen machen daran auch viel Spaß! #6

Ich verwende bisher und meistens vornehmlich Ruten in 3m oder knapp darüber, da ich damit mehr Power und mehr Gewalt über den Fisch habe, die Köder besser führen und leichter stark rausfeuern kann, als Uferangler besonders wichtig. Erst zum Waten und Angeln im Dickicht werde ich kürzere probieren.
Die Byron Blue Shadow Light Spin / 5-30g in 2,40m Länge ist schon da, eine Sportex HM-Turbo-1 SP2761 / 5-20g in 2,70m Länge folgt.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute:*Shimano Catana # länge: 2,70m, wg: 5-25 gr*
Rolle:*Shimano exage 2500 fa*
Schnur: *0,12er Powerpro oder 0,20er mono

*Ich fische hauptsächlig wobbler bis 5 cm und spinner bis größe 2 damit, diese Rute ist sehr weich und man hat selbst mit kleineren Barschen schon spaß. sie wird hauptsächlig im see eingesetzt. Außerdem fische ich mit dieser rute viel in forellenpuffs, die rute puffert alle schläge ab....


----------



## Justhon (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Guter Thread, ich habe im Moment ne Balzer Magna Matrix Spin 5-25g WG, ist auch gut zu fischen. 

Dazu ne leichte Rolle (ich hab Daiwa Samurai 1500) und 20er Mono, dann lassen sich kleine bis mittlere Spinner ordentlich werfen, wie gesagt, die Kontrolle über den Fisch is mit der 3.00m+ Rute sicherlich besser, ich hab sie in 2.70m. Das geht auch noch gut, aber wenn das Gelände etwas eng ist gehts damit besser!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

moinsen,

Als rute habe ich ne Magna Matrix royal von Balzer 5-25gr. WG und 240cm länge.

Als Rolle ne 2000 Ryobi Zauber oder ne 10200 Red Arc, da drauf ne 0.18 Mono:m

Gefischt wird damit in kleine Seen und Flüssen, mit leichten Spinner, Mini-Wobbler oder kleine Gummis.

Die 240cm sind son Zwischending, von 210cm, also ganz kurz und damit nicht so dolle zum Werfen, und der 270-300cm marke,die mir zu un handlich zum UL-Fischen sind.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi!
Hier aber ich eine Ältere Byron Equipe Senso Twist 300 Mtr. Wg bis 35 Gramm, ist eher hoch angesetzt so realistisch 20 Gramm.
Habe ich meine bisher grösste Mefo mit gefangen 80 cm, 14 Pfund. Hat die Rute über die weiche Aktion problemlos gemeistert. Auch so 80 bis 85 er Hechte gehen gut.
Barsche hab ich leider noch keine starken damit erwischt, wäre aber nen schönes Gerät dafür.

Rolle wie immer Shimano, Schnur 22 er Stroft.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## stepco85 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hy !!!
Ich vertraue inzwischen sehr auf Shimano eine Twin power 1500 XT-RA Rolle und die Hyperloop AX Trout/ Zander mit 5-20g in (selten gewordener) 3,30m mit 10 Ringen. Die Kompo zum fischen auf Barsch Zander  oder kleinere Hechte ne 0,20 geflochtene  Fireline da oft sehr steiniger und verwinkelter untergrund . Und zum forellen angeln ne  0,12 geflochtene. 

Die Rutte ist super weiche Spitze  und gutes hartes Rückrad auch für größere Fische. Dank der langen Rutte und geflochtener Schnur sind locker weite würfe mit einer sowie auch mit vierer Möps oder ehnlichen Spinnern möglich. Die vielen Ruttenringe tragen auch zu guten Wurfweiten bei und wenn der Fisch drann ist ergiebt sie eine super Schnurführung. 

Zur Rolle brauch mann fast nix mehr sagen ist zwar ein teureres Vergnügen aber lohnt sich. Super feine Bremse + Spitzen Kampfbremse ist echt nur zu empfelen.

Ich bin von deisem gerät voll überzeugt und es eignet sich vom leichten bis mittelschweren Spinfischen voll und ganz.|supergri


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin
Rute: Berkley Series One Spin 240cm 4-24gr
Rolle: Shimano Nexave 2500
Schnur: 0,08er Fireline Crystal oder 20iger Mono

Damit fische ich kleine Gufis, Wobbler, Spinner


----------



## Steffen90 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

rute: daiwa powermesh zander wg. 10-40g (fällt aber extrem weich aus wg. reell max. 20g) in 2,82m länge oder eine alte cormoran kunnan länge 1,8m wg. ?? schätze so 15 oder 20g
rolle: zur daiwa eine spro melissa 2500 mit 20er mono oder 6er fireline crystal zur cormoran eine shimano exage mit 18er mono
köder: spinner bis größe 2, kleine gufis und twister bis 5cm und kleine wobbler.


----------



## FD2312 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine neue light Combo:

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster 2.40m 10-30g
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 2500
Schnüre: Fireline Pink 0.10er, Stroft Mono 20er 
Köder dazu: Frenzy in 6cm, kleine Rapalas und Salmos, Kyotos und Turbotails und alles was sonst noch schnucklig klein ist 

Mfg Flo

P.S. Jetzt fehlt mir noch UL Tackle.... und ne Casting Rute und, und, und .....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

^ und wo angelst Du damit bzw. wie weit kommst Du damit raus? Boot, Waten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> rolle: zur daiwa eine spro melissa 2500 mit


Wie bist Du mit der Rolle zufrieden, gerade im Vergleich zur 7300 würde mich das mal interessieren? Kleiner, leichter? der Lauf? Handling und Schnurlaufröllchen sind gleichwertig oder schlechter?


----------



## FD2312 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meinst mich Det?
Ich fische damit am Rhein, in kleinen Flüssen und auch demnächst im See, bislang nur vom Ufer.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ja klar meinte ich Dich. :m Pfeil (ein) nach oben sollte das heißen.

Das mit der Wurfweite reicht also, trotz kleiner Köder. Immer wenn ich Wobbler nicht so stark beschleunigen darf wegen Überschlag+Tüdel usw. stelle ich auch fest, daß man mit einer 2,40er genauso weit kommt, da der Köder softer fliegt. 
Meine Erfahrung: sobald der Köder Überschlagsneigung hat, zählt nicht mehr Power+Speed der Rute. 
Bei Weitwurfblinkern ist das so als das pure Gegenteil aber ganz anders, mir an der Talsperre und großen Seen ganz wichtig.


----------



## Steffen90 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie bist Du mit der Rolle zufrieden, gerade im Vergleich zur 7300 würde mich das mal interessieren? Kleiner, leichter? der Lauf? Handling und Schnurlaufröllchen sind gleichwertig oder schlechter?


mit der rolle bin ich 100pro zufrieden! super bremse, genau gleich groß wie die 7300er blue arc aber leichter und hat vorallem eine bessere schnurverlegung (selbst mit sehr dünnem geflecht) meiner meinung nach ist sie stabiler (verschleis) und lauft leichter. das handling ist mindestens genausogut! und das schnurlaufröllchen läuft und lauft und lauft! selbst den vergleich zur abu cardinal brauch sie nicht fürchten! wobei die noch etwas stabiler ist aber keine so genaue bramse wie die spro melissa hat. alles in allem eine richtig gute rolle für den preis! ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nocheine hol  ich glaub das sagt alles! ich fische sie jetzt schon ein 3/4 jahr und kann mich nicht beschweren!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich kenne die wohl ziemlich gleiche Capricorn A 2500. Da ist das Schnurlaufröllchen schon ein Problem und die tüdelt leicht, Mono liegt nicht so gut. 
Ich trickse bei meiner 7300 und 8300 ein bischen: eine 10300 übernimmt das erste Aufspulen, dann liegt die Schnur immer brettgerade. Das ist schön, wenn die Melissa auch einen richtig guten Job macht, dann hat man eine Alternative.


----------



## Steffen90 (19. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

die daiwa capricorn ist (fast) baugleich mit der melissa! ein bekannter fischt mehrere! das schnurlaufröllchen ist so wie ich es grad mal auf fotos nachgeguckt hab identisch. aber ich hatte nie probleme damit! die schnurverlegung der melissa ist aber wesendlich besser als bei der capricorn (grad bei ebay nachgeguckt). ich probier mal ob ich in der nächsten zeit mal ein foto davon hier rein bekomm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Silstar TraverseX (20 Gramm WG), Quantum EnergyMetal (alte Serie).
Geile, im Wurf relativ straffe Rute mit im Drill vollparabolischerAktion (mit viel Reserve).
Größte Fisch mit dieser Kombo ein Pollack von knapp 1 Meter beim Mefoblinkern, sowie ein Waller mit 36 Pfund beim Barschblinkern.


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Eine Sportex Carat Spin 1 in 2,4 Meter mit Red Arc 200er und wahlweise mono (16er-20er) oder Fireline Crystal.


----------



## Marc38120 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> die daiwa capricorn ist (fast) baugleich mit der melissa! ein bekannter fischt mehrere! das schnurlaufröllchen ist so wie ich es grad mal auf fotos nachgeguckt hab identisch. aber ich hatte nie probleme damit! die schnurverlegung der melissa ist aber wesendlich besser als bei der capricorn (grad bei ebay nachgeguckt). ich probier mal ob ich in der nächsten zeit mal ein foto davon hier rein bekomm.


 
Guck mal unter dem Sproschild beim Rollenfuß der melissa  

Da wirst du finden "Daiwa" made in thailand.

Ich hab mir eben mal die Daiwa Capricorn angeschaut, die Melissa ist baugleich!!! 
Die melissa ist nur auf Spro umgelabelt.


----------



## The Ghost (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hab mir dieses Jahr folgende Combo zugelegt:

Rute: Balzer Magna MX-9 Spin 25 in 2,40 m
Rolle: Shimano Exage 1000 RA
Schnur: 0,20 Mono

Hatte alles bis jetzt nur auf Forelle im Einsatz. Macht aber ne Menge Spaß damit!


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Magna Edition Royal IM-10 in 210cm Länge, Wg 3-25. Dazu eine Balzer BTX Mini.


----------



## tommig (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Also bei dem feinen Zeugs bin ich sehr schwach besattelt|kopfkrat 
Lindblad Royal Aqua Spin 7` WG 4-17 Gramm
Shimano Nexave 1000 FA
Climax SpinLine 0,22mm
Fische eher selten so ultraleicht. Aber wenn mal ein Bach oder eine kleine Bucht mit viel Barsch zu beangeln ist, ist die Combo erste Wahl #6 Kleinste Spinner und Miniwobbler lassen sich gut führen und die sehr feine Rute hat eine gute Bisserkennung.
Über die Wurfweite bei einer 2,10m Rute mache ich mir keine Gedanken, denn ich fische ja fast vor meinen Füssen  
Petri Heil


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Größte Fisch mit dieser Kombo ein Pollack von knapp 1 Meter beim Mefoblinkern, sowie ein Waller mit 36 Pfund beim Barschblinkern.



@Thomas und andere HM-Turbo Fans |wavey: 

Mein größter Fang bisher überhaupt und der größte mit einer damals noch voll orginalen Sportex HM-Turbo-1 SP3011 war was ganz Besonderes im Winter/Frühjahr 2004: Ein riesen-langsam bewegliches Ding was meinen Twister in der Strömung griff. Ich angelte in einem Teich der von einem schnellfließenden Bach gespeist wird, justamente in diesem Einlaufbereich. Sonne ging schon unter, die Temperatur fiel ordentlich unter 0 (= feuchter schneidend kalter Frost), außer einigen kleinen ReFo-Nachläufern war nichts gewesen, plötzlich massiv fest und wandernd. 
Ich hau also rein mit der leichten Rute, Monoschnur und so ein 6/7g-Kopf Twister. Aus der Strömung raus drillen dauerte etwa 5 min. Die Rolle versagte, die Rücklaufsperre fiel aus (diese 08/15 Lager sind bei Frost echt gefährlich), das Getriebe knirschte fest beim Gegenhalten (Conato 030 alias Silstar GSM2 030 RD-Rolle mit Kunststoffgehäuse), und ich dachte schon das war's, der Zug ließ auch am Rand der Strömung nur wenig nach, das abziehen der Bremse stoppte gerade. 
Aber ich wollte meinen Twister wiederhaben und vor allem sehen, was ist das was da so mächtig zieht, es konnte doch eigentlich kein Fisch sein, und was sollte hier so großes im Bach oder Teich sein können. |kopfkrat 
Die Rolle wurde per Hand einfach gewaltsam am Rotor weitergedreht, trotz knirschen, das Kunststoffgehäuse wanderte, waberte und verbog sich sichtbar. Später hab ich mal nachgerechnet und komme so auf knapp 5kg Zug, was da permanent angelegen haben müssen, Schnur bei 99%. 
Die Sportex-Rute voll ein Halbkreis, aber immer noch Rückgrat überm Griff um zu dirigieren. Das Ergebnis nach weiteren 10min ganz vorsichtig pumpen und Schnur auf die blockierte Rolle aufwickeln: was riesig langes breites schwarzes kam empor, aber das kann kein Fisch sein und Riesenkraken haben wir hier auch nicht. 
Nach der vorsichtigen Strandung wurde klar: Teppich oder Decke, mit oder ohne Leiche oder was? |kopfkrat 
nachdem ich es dann knapp rausziehen konnte, wurde klar: voll eingeschlammte Bundeswehrdecke, 2m*2m= 4qm von gut anderhalb Zementsäcken, kaum zu schleifen, also min. etwa 75kg :vik: 
Das Ding waberte mit seinen Quadratmetern ganz ruhig in der Strömung herum und zog Schnur ab, das war schon ein gewaltig Ding. |uhoh:  Trotzdem bekam ich es mit der L-Rute gelandet, die Rolle versagte, konnte später mit Kratzspuren+Schäden am Messingritzel wieder reanimiert werden, die Rute hatte keinen sichtbaren Schaden, die Schnur hielt und der direkt angebundene Twisterhaken war halb aufgebogen. 

Beim Umbau im letzten Jahr merkte ich durch Zufall, daß bei starker Biegung im HT und Biegevorzugsrichtungsermittlung (die war übrigens ab Werk ok) ganz leichte Knistergeräusche aus dem Rohr kommend, andere benutzte Ruten hatten das bei einer Vergleichskontrolle aber auch. Brauche nochmal sowas wie ein Stethoskop vom Onkel Doktor, um den Ruten richtig auf die Bronchien zu hören! :g

Edit: hab mir gerad eins ersteigert, jetzt gehts aber los mit der akustischen Analyse! :g :m






Fürn Rutendoktor!


----------



## profifischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo
Meine leichte Kombo:
Rute:Berkley Skeletor Series One 2,10m und 12g Wg
Rolle: 10200er Red Arc
Schnur: 0,12er Fireline Chrystal
Köder: Kl Wobbler, kl. Gufis, kleine Spinner und Dropshot Rig
mfg Manuel


----------



## ceram (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rolle : Shimano Technium MgS 2500
Rute: DAM Sumo Royal Jig (25g WG, 2,70m)
Schnur: 0,12mm Climax Spin Line
bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der combo!

petri markus|wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Guck mal unter dem Sproschild beim Rollenfuß der melissa
> 
> Da wirst du finden "Daiwa" made in thailand.


das wusst ich schon bevor ich sie mir gekauft hab!:q 
einfach nur klasse die rolle! kann ich nur immer wieder sagen!


----------



## barsch-jäger (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

tachchen,
Berkley Skeletor 2.70m + Shimano Nexave 2500 FA + 0.10er PowerPro oder 0.25mm Dreamline Super Touch = schöne Kombi


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine Combo zum Bachforellen/Barsch/Döbel/kLeInHeChT-Spinnangeln

Meine Rute
Rute: Powertip Spin 25 aus der Magna MX-5 Reihe
WG: 5g-25g
Länge: 2.10m
Transportlänge: 1.10m
Gewicht: 180g

Rolle: Platin Sl von sänger
Größe.........ehm naja also da steht : size 25^^
auf die spule passen 185m 15er mono


----------



## Living Dead (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Gamakatsu Cheetah 96M 

Rolle: Daiwa Certate 2500

Schnur: 0,10er Power Pro


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute Magna Matrix Mx 9 spin 25 in 2,70m
Rolle : Red Arc 10200

Schnur : Versuche mit 0,04er Fireline scheiterten leider , also wieder 0,16er Mono .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> also wieder 0,16er Mono .


Welche Mono nimmste aktuell? Bei Askari zumindest hab ich die Steelpower wieder gesehen. Versuche auch gerade nen Stroft Clone.
Wie macht sich die Rolle im Getriebelauf?


----------



## Ascanius (21. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi Leutz

Also bei mir wird mal wieder ne neue Rute fällig, und wie man sicher daraus erahnen kann das ich in diesem Thread poste kann man sich ja vorstellen was ich brauche.

Aber da ich gerade noch Schüler bin sitzt das Geld leider nicht so locker und würde daher hier um ein paar Tipps für eine Combo die nicht zu teuer ist aber dennoch in ein gutes Preis Leistungs verhältniss hat.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr den ungefairen Preis dazu schreiben würdet.

MFG und Petri Ascanius


----------



## nixfang (21. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi

- ashura streammaster 183L 2-7g ( weil 2-teilig)
- Stradic 2500 FB (wirft meines Erachtens etwas weiter als eine 1000-er Rolle )
- 20-er Mono

#h


----------



## melis (23. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Zebco Crown Trophy 2,70m 5-20g
Rolle: RedArc 10401
Köder meist um 7-10g. Dabei schon gute Weiten, bei 16g. sind diese Extrem.

@ All 
Wer fischt an seiner Kombi(deutsches Wort), Spinner von Profi Blinker Prolex und welche größe?

@ Marc38120
Die Melissa ist nicht Baugleich. Es ist maximal die Hälfte gleich.


----------



## bazawe (23. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Balzer Magna Matrix Jig 2,7 m Wg 2-20 g
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 1000 FE
Schnur: 0,20er Stroft und 0,10er Fireline

Gruß bazawe


----------



## ae71 (23. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

hallo, jenzi whisper 2,4m 5-25g wg, nette rute, rolle mitchel  300xe, rolle erst neu also jungfräulich.(schnur muß ich noch überlegen) rute hat schon an die 100 barsche gebracht mit hegene am bodensee. paar barsche mit kleinen kopytos -5cm. hechte bis 60cm sehr geil.
grüsse
toni


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute 

Sportex Carat Spin 1 in 2,10m Wg 12g :k

Rolle

Shimano Sedona 750 FB

Schnur

0,10mm Power Pro, davor allerdings 2m 0,25mm Fluocarbon

Die Kombo ist wunderbar, um kleine Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker tanzen zu lassen!

Greez Dirk


----------



## bertman (25. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben |supergri

Ich angle seit kurzer Zeit mit einer 3m Berkley Series One (Skeletor) bis 12gr. Wurfgewicht. Als Rolle dient mir eine Daiwa Regal 2500xi mit 7kg geflochtener von AngelDomäne, oder einen Mitchel 310x mit 4,4 kg Fireline Crystal. Je nach Gewässer.

Bald ist 1. Mai, dann gehts los :vik:#:


gruss Robert


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (25. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So also auch mal meine Combo mit der ich sehr sehr zufrieden bin:

Rute: Greys G-lite 5-15WG
Rolle: Shimano Symetre 750

Dazu hab ich noch ne 0,16er Mono drauf.


Gruß Michael#h


----------



## Pfandpirat (25. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hab heute mal die Combo....

Rute - Sänger Pro-T Fast Jig 2,10m 5-20g

Rolle - Mitchel Avocet Gold 2000

Schnur - Monofil 0.18er

.....probiert.

Hat Spaß gemacht die Rute. Ich bin erstaunt was man kleinen Wobblern für ein Spiel geben kann, wenn man so feine und kurze Ruten benutzt.


----------



## karpfenkuno (26. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Forellen-Combos:

für kleine, langsam fliessende Bäche: Sportex Carat 1, 2,40m, -15g
für größere Füsse oder schnelle fliessende Bäche (Watfischen): Tusk, 2,40m, 5-25g (heute abend damit gerade eine 43er-ReBoFo aus der Isar gezogen) und Harrison VHF, 2,30m, 5-30g 
(die Sportex ist dafür zu weich, da hat meine eine 40er-Forelle in der Strömung nicht mehr richtig unter Kontrolle)
für Seen oder Uferfischen: House of Brunner, 3,00m, 5-30g und bald (wenn ich Zeit finde, die Rute fertig zu bauen) Harrison VHF, 3,20m, 5-30g 

Rolle: Daiwa Certate 1500 und Shimano Stradic 1000 (das alte Modell mit der Einzel-Holzkurbel)

Schnur: 0,12 Fireline Chrystal, 0,12 Stren Super Braid, Stroft GTM 0,16 und 0,20

schöne grüße
karpfenkuno


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



karpfenkuno schrieb:


> und Harrison VHF, 2,30m, 5-30g


Findeste Du wirklich als L-Rute passend? im Vergleich zu ner 1er Standard-Sportex finde ich die schon noch eine ganze Ecke stärker, eher Niveau einer 2er Sportex, was nun wiederum auch nicht heißt, daß sie es nicht könnte. :q 
Ich finde nur die langen VHF 5-30 ganz schön kräftig (ziemlich genau und sogar nen Tick mehr wie eine Sportex KevSpin3 3053, haste da ja auch eingeordnet ) und habe die eher M zugeordnet. 
Allerdings fische ich auch in den L+UL-Klassen immer gerne eine möglichst kräftige Rute mit weicher Spitze und dann trotzdem noch komfortablen Eigenschaften - von wegen den Überraschungen, was Du ja auch gerade beschreibst.
Fällt die 2,30m denn leichter aus als die längeren?


----------



## karpfenkuno (26. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo Det,

die Einteilung in die Klassen ist sicherlich fliessend. Ich habe mich dabei weniger an der Straffheit der Aktion, sondern der Fähigkeit der Ruten gewisse Köder noch vernünftig werfen zu können. Da kann man mit den VHF noch einen 2er-Mepps vernünftig werfen. Das ist mit der Sportex Kev Spin schon etwas problematisch. Deshalb habe ich die VHF eher der L und die Sportex eher der M-Klasse zugeordnet. Aber die Grenzen sind sicherlich fliessend.
Andererseits gebe ich Dir klar Recht, die Carat 1 ist deutlich weicher im Rückgrat, daher auch nichts für die Strömung, ist schon fast UL. Als UL möchte ich Sie allerdings nicht einordnen, da sie mit 3cm.Wobblern nicht vernünftig klar kommt.

Gewichtsmässig ist die 2,30 sicherlich leichter als die 3,00m-Variante. Da ich sie mit einem relativ kurzen Griff zum Watfischen aufgebaut habe, ist meine nochmals einen Tick leicher. Ich habe den Blank nicht gewogen, vom gefühlten Gewicht her ist er vergleichbar mit dem Tusk-Blank, den ich zeitgleich aufgebaut habe.

schöne grüesse
karpfenkuno


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



karpfenkuno schrieb:


> Da kann man mit den VHF noch einen 2er-Mepps vernünftig werfen. Das ist mit der Sportex Kev Spin schon etwas problematisch.
> ...
> Gewichtsmässig ist die 2,30 sicherlich leichter als die 3,00m-Variante.


Interessante Einschätzungen, danke! #6
Das erste sehe ich auch so, die VHF kommt noch mit etwas kleineren Ködern gut klar und geht auch etwas mehr nach oben, hat also einen etwas größeren guten WG-Bereich.

Mit der 2,30 bin ich jetzt aber wirklich gespannt - Edersee-Event wird hoffentlich klappen und nen Grabbelkontakt bringen, da ich die 2,70 und den 3,20er Blank schon als recht gleich im ersten Blankvergleich gesehen habe, da sind die Spitzen gewogen auch gleich schwer (beide 25g). Gerade so'n Tick weiter unten unterhalb des 2er Spinners sehe ich da ja noch Nachrüstbedarf.


----------



## ulf (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo

Ich bin da auch zur Zeit auf der Suche und habe die 
Cormoran Black Bull Hypertech Tele Spin in 2,7m und als Rolle die
Corecast Superspin 8 PI im Angebot gefunden. Die Rute käme auf 29,90 und die Rolle auf 38,90.
Da ich als Anfänger der Vielfalt etwas perplex gegenüber stehen wäre ich da an Meinungen zu dieser Kombi sehr interessiert. Die Rute ist mit Ihrem Wurfgewicht von 20-60 gr schon etwa kräftiger, aber wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde, wenn man nicht für alles ne extra Rute will, dann eben in die Mitte gehen ;-).

Gruß Ulf


----------



## xxcruiserxx (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

also ich würde dir ne steckrute empfehlen!
wurfeigenschaften u.s.w. sind alles besser bei steckruten, außerdem is der blank dünner und die rute somit leichter


----------



## ulf (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also ich würde dir ne steckrute empfehlen!
> wurfeigenschaften u.s.w. sind alles besser bei steckruten, außerdem is der blank dünner und die rute somit leichter


 
Hallo

Das mit dem Gewicht dachte ich auch, aber die Rute ist mit 180 gr. angegeben. Bei den Steckruten war bei gleichen anderen Daten keine unter 220gr. Aber ich werde trotzdem nochmal die Steckruten durchforsten.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Das ist nicht ganz so. Teleruten bauen mit einem stärkeren Konus auf, haben meist ein dickeren HT-Durchmesser aus einem viel dünneren Material und sind daher steifer und leichter. Eine sehr straffe Rute mit weicher Spitze und dabei leicht läßt sich dort eher und vor allem günstiger finden. Bei den Steckruten sind die Ruten oft unten rum (=HT) zu weich, weil sie ja insgesamt weich und gut puffernd sein sollen. Außerdem mit leichten Köder gut aufladen, ihre Hauptaufgabe. Wenn die HTs zu dünn sind, bekommt man letztlich bei mehr Belastung immer eine ziemlich parabole Aktion mit einem günstigen Stecken, was von Nachteil oder auch gewünscht sein kann. Wenn man dicke Fische dran erfolgreich drillen will, ist sowas wie eine Biegereserve im straffen Handteil von Vorteil. Wenn sehr dünne HTs aber trotzdem straff und stabil sein sollen, ist die Materialdicke hoch und demzufolge auch das Gewicht. Hier muß man sich entscheiden oder nach oben im Preis gehen. Gerade bei den L und UL-Ruten sind Spitzenruten nochmal ein sehr großer fühlbarer Unterschied, weit mehr als bei den schweren Stecken.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich hab mir soooo eine extrem geile rute gekauft....
prologic savagear senZora 8'2" 2,51 m, 7-25 gr wg
sahen teil, einfach nur genial

http://www.prologicfishing.com/productBig.asp?id=336&site=Picturegallery


----------



## Mogqai (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr von der Shimano Beastmaster ( shimano sbmax240ml ) mit 2,40m Länge und WG von 5 - 20 g haltet.
Außerdem würde mich die Aktion der Rute interessieren?
Kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## fishingchamp (2. September 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

also ich fische als l-combo ne technium df 210 ml + einer red arc 10100 mit 12 spiderwire und 21er fluorocarbon...eigentlich würde ich die rute aber eher als ul-rute bezeichnen, weil man mit de rute nur wobbler bis zum squirrel 67dd fischen kann...
außerdem habe ich gestern ne p&m specialist jig geordert...ist ja mit den angegebenen 21 wg fast noch ne l-rute...soll aber noch größere köder werfen...

MFG
felix


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. September 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fische mit einer Daiwa Rute, eine Shogun Z wg 5-30 Gramm
Die Rolle ist eine Daiwa Excelcer 1500 E (FB), bespuhlt mit 12er FL Crystal

Ich fische mit dieser Kombo Twister, Effzettspinner und Konsorten so größe 3 haubtsächlich auf Flußbarsch und ab und zu mal ne Forelle,letztens hatt mal ein 68 Hecht hallo gesagt , man kanns denen ja nicht verbieten|supergri
Mit der Rute bin ich vollends zufrieden, ich hab sie günstig von jemanden bekommen für den sie zu weich beim casting war, jetzt macht sie wieder das wozu sie geschaffen wurde, nämlich zur jagd auf kleinere Raubfischarten. Die Rolle hab ich erst 14 Tage, kann noch nichts dazu sagen
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Steffen90 (15. September 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

soo ich hab mir auch mal was neues gegönnt...
rute: spro passion spin länge: 2,4m wg: 5-25g
die rolle dazu ist meine blue arc 7300 mit 10er geflecht
fazit: obergeile rute!!!! das wg stimmt wirklich! wunderschön leicht, super design und richtig schön straff und mit viiiiiieeeeeeelllllll rückgrad! die richtige rute für (groß-)barsch, forelle, kleinere hechte und zander. schon ein 1er spinner lässt sich gut führen und man spührt das vibrieren bis in den rutengriff..... spinner der größe 4 lasen sich auch noch wirklich gut führen! selbst 8er kopytos und 10cm lange flachlaufende wobbler lassen sich spitze führen! und das alles für einen preis von unter 50€.... einfach spitze!!


----------



## Steffen90 (15. September 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie bist Du mit der Rolle zufrieden, gerade im Vergleich zur 7300 würde mich das mal interessieren? Kleiner, leichter? der Lauf? Handling und Schnurlaufröllchen sind gleichwertig oder schlechter?


zu der frage nochmal was (zur spro melissa) inzwischen nach etlichen stunden am wasser gibt sie langsam ihren geist auf.... hämmern im getriebe, ruckende bremse und ich hab sie NUR beim l fischen benutzt.... also doch nicht so robust.... oder ich hab ein montagsmodell erwischt... die 7300 blue arc läuft jedenfalls noch ohne probleme.


----------



## gezz (16. September 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

habe mir die shimano speedmaster in 2,70 mit einem WG von 5-20g gekauft. kommt nächste woche das erste mal zum einsatz. hoffe die biegt sich schön bis zur rolle wenn ich eine 2kg forelle drille.

als rolle kommt entweder ne stradic 2500 oder ne redarc 10200 druff. jeweils mit ner 0,18 mono oder mit fireline crystal 0.6mm auf der ersatzspule.


----------



## sevone (1. November 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich fische die  prologic savagear senZora in 251 cm mit 25 gramm wurfgewicht.
ist ne richtig schöne rute!
komplettiert wird sie von einer shimano stradic 1000fb und transparenter 20er mono.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. November 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



sevone schrieb:


> ich fische die  prologic savagear senZora in 251 cm mit 25 gramm wurfgewicht.
> ist ne richtig schöne rute!
> komplettiert wird sie von einer shimano stradic 1000fb und transparenter 20er mono.



ja das stimmt die rute is einfach nur hammer!!!!
ich fische sie auch und bin wirklich ultrazufrieden!!!
ich kombiniere sie mit der 3000er aspire un o.12er powerpro


----------



## sevone (1. November 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ist dir die 3000er gröse nicht zu überdimensioniert? ich selbst hab die rute mal mit ner 2500er TP ausprobiert, das war zwar nicht schlecht, aber die 1000er finde ich persönlich passender. ist natürlich eine seht subjektive sache
fischst du damit auf barsch/forelle/döbel oder auch auf zander und hecht?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. November 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



sevone schrieb:


> ist dir die 3000er gröse nicht zu überdimensioniert? ich selbst hab die rute mal mit ner 2500er TP ausprobiert, das war zwar nicht schlecht, aber die 1000er finde ich persönlich passender. ist natürlich eine seht subjektive sache
> fischst du damit auf barsch/forelle/döbel oder auch auf zander und hecht?



also ich hab vorher mit ner 2500er exage darauf gefischt, aber mit der aspire ist die combo noch ein ganzschönes stück ausgewogener find ich!
ich benutze diese rute hauptsächlig zum twitchen mit kleinen wobblern auf barsch, zander und rapfen....
das angeln mit kleinen gufis mit jigs bis 10 gr funktioniert bei ruhigem wasser auch sehr gut#6
manchmal wird sie auch zu anderen zwecken verwendet, aber nich sehr häufig...

_*ICH HAB JETZT 800 BEITRÄGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## schakal1182 (9. November 2007)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine Combo zum L-Fischen ist folgende:

Rute: DAM Emotion Tele 25, 3,00m, 5-25g
Rolle: Spro Red Arc 10200 mit Stroft GTM 0,20mm/4,2kg (mono)


----------



## Matze_07 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Balzer Magna MX-9 5-25 g 
Shimano Exage 1000FA
Stren Original 0.20
MfG Matze


----------



## grintz (14. März 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hey !

Hat denn schonmal jemand ne Shimano Beastmaster AX Spinning in 2,40 5-20gr gefischt ?
Hab die Absicht mir zur kommenden Saison ne neue Forellen-Combo zuzulegen und bin dabei auf dieses Rütchen gestoßen !

so long


----------



## Adlerfan (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

meine combo besteht aus einer balzer carbo ace pro (oder so ähnlich;+) 2,40m mit 5-25gr und einer exage 1000fa


----------



## maarfischer (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Berkley Series One Spin 240cm 4-24gr
Rolle: Shimano Seido 3000 SFA
Schnur: 0,08er Fireline Crystal oder 20iger Mono


----------



## Franky (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hier kommt bei mir eine Dega F1  in 2,70 m (10 - 25 g) bzw. eine Quantum Energy Spin in 2,40 m - je nach Uferbeschaffenheit. In der Regel hängt eine Shimano Technium 2500 mit 0,20 mm Monofil oder 12er PowerPro/12er Quattron PT Braid unten dran. Damit fische ich hauptsächlich Jigs bis 10 g Köpfle, Spinner bis Gr. 2 und Blinker bis 15 g. Wobbler bis ca. 5 cm funktionieren damit auch recht gut. Gefangen wurden damit Döbel bis ca. 50 cm, Zander 50 cm (ca. 2,5 kg), Hecht (70 cm) und Barsch (30 cm).


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: DAM Calyber Spin Wg. 7-28g Länge 1,98m
Rolle: WFT Alubraid 20
Schnur:Jigmaster Superbraid in 0,10


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fische auf Barsch
Berkley Skeletor 2,40m, 4-24g 
Shimano Seido
Berkley Whiplash Crystal

die kombination kostet keine 300Euro
und ich hab noch nie was besseres gefischt.


----------



## darth carper (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Prologic Savage Gear Jig n'Spin 2,40m, 7-25g
Rolle: Shimano Super Aero 3000 S
Schnur: 0,07 mm Powerline oder 0,24mm Trilene Sensation


----------



## Markus18 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Na dann will ich auch mal:

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster Bass SSMBX63M http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...8474395181763&bmUID=1208444806596&bmLocale=de
Rolle: Shimano Technium 2500 Fa
Schnur: Stroft GTP Typ 2( bald Typ 0) und GTM 0,18 mm

Prima Kombo, Rute hat ne tolle Spitzenaktion und ist hinten recht steif, so steigten kleine nicht aus und große kriegste auch gut raus.Rolle tut ihre Zwecke in dem Bereich und die Schüre sind meiner Meinung nach eh das Beste was zu bekommen ist.


----------



## esox82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Arca Miracle Rod 2,4m 10-30gr WG
Rolle: Mitchell Avocet Pro 2000FD
Schnur: 22er SpiderWire Super Mono XXX


----------



## worker_one (17. April 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Berkley Skeletor 2 - 2,40m, 4-24g 
Rolle: Shimano Exage 2500 FA
Schnur: Powerline 0,08er oder 20er Mono


----------



## Konsch (10. August 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fische zur zeit mit einer Illex Ashura Seabass 240cm (die gelbe lady) und einer Shimano TP 2500 FA und ner 0.17 fireline!

Bin super zu frieden.

Auch wenn mal ein meter hecht rangehen sollte, ist das mit der rute wirklich kein problem!

petri


----------



## sevone (10. August 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich fische eine Savagear Senzora und dazu eine stradic 1000FB mit 10er fireline.


----------



## Checco (20. September 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Berkley Tactix - 2,40m, 4-24g 
Rolle: Spro Sportsman 6200
Schnur: Cormoran Corastrong Zoom 7 als 0,08er in Orange.


----------



## crazyracer22 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo hier ist meine Combo für Barsch.

Rute: Jenzi Mitsuki Speed Bait in 2,70m Wurfgewicht 5/20g

Rolle: Shimano Sienna 2500 FB

Schnur: Fireline in 0,08

und für die Forellenjagt am Fluß bevorzuge ich:

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster 2,4/2,7m Wurfgewicht 10/40g

Rolle: Daiwa RSI 2000

Schnur: Fireline 0,08

macht echt Spaß hatte vorher groberes Material


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: St. Croix Legend Elite Spinning ES66MLF WG 1/8-3/8oz
Rolle: ABU Cardinal 801
Schnur: Stroft GTP Typ1

PS: Rolle habe ich erst heute gekauft, bislang fische ich eine 2500er Certate an der Rute, die dafür aber etwas zu groß ist.
Meine vorher genutzte Skelli 2,40m, 4-24g liegt seit Anschaffung der St. Croix in der Ecke.


----------



## baeumle (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Servus,

mein L-Tackle

Rute: *Joachim Stollenwerk POWERSTRING IM7  **2,10m 6-14gr.*
Rolle: *Ryobi Applause 1000 *
Schnur: *19er und 16er SpiderWire Super Mono XXX         *

gruß Jörg


----------



## Streifenjäger (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Combo 1

Rute: P&M Specialist Sinker Jig
Rolle: Blue Arc 8200

Combo 2

Rute: Major Craft Arrival ML 
Rolle: Shimano Scorpion 1001


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: DAM Calyber Spin Wg. 7-28g Länge 1,98m

Alternativ eine Spro passion light spin in 1,80, aber mit gekürzter spitze, dadürch härter und noch besser zum twitchen

Rolle: Shimano Aspire 2500 mit 0,12 spiderwire


----------



## drehteufel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> Rute: DAM Calyber Spin Wg. 7-28g Länge 1,98m
> 
> Alternativ eine Spro passion light spin in 1,80, aber mit gekürzter spitze, dadürch härter und noch besser zum twitchen
> 
> Rolle: Shimano Aspire 2500 mit 0,12 spiderwire



Ist die 2500er nicht zu groß dafür? Frage nur, weil ich für eine Rute mit ähnlicher Länge und WG auch eine Rolle suche, dachte da aber eher die 1000er Aspire.|kopfkrat


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Das ist sicher ein wenig geschmackssache, aber mir sagen die 2500er shimanos für die leichten angelegenheiten mehr zu als die 1000er. die sind mir irgendwie zu "fummlig". sicher lassen sich ruten um die 2 meter gut mit ner 1000er kombinieren, aber mein fall ist es nicht so. ich will die rolle auch noch an ner 2,40 (vlt. skeletor) dranhängen, ist sozusagen meine universalrolle fürs relativ feine. als ergänzung nach oben hab ich mir ne 3000er twinpower fc bestellt, werd mal schauen ob das wirklich eine erweiterung nach oben ist, grössentechnisch. vor den 4000er shimanos scheue ich mich irgendwie, die sehen so klobig aus.
gruss, der waller


----------



## drehteufel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> Das ist sicher ein wenig geschmackssache, aber mir sagen die 2500er shimanos für die leichten angelegenheiten mehr zu als die 1000er. die sind mir irgendwie zu "fummlig". sicher lassen sich ruten um die 2 meter gut mit ner 1000er kombinieren, aber mein fall ist es nicht so. ich will die rolle auch noch an ner 2,40 (vlt. skeletor) dranhängen, ist sozusagen meine universalrolle fürs relativ feine. als ergänzung nach oben hab ich mir ne 3000er twinpower fc bestellt, werd mal schauen ob das wirklich eine erweiterung nach oben ist, grössentechnisch. vor den 4000er shimanos scheue ich mich irgendwie, die sehen so klobig aus.
> gruss, der waller



Ahh, okay. Bei mir wäre der Einsatzzweck ausschließlich an einteiligen 2m-Ruten. Allerdings fehlt mir die Erfahrung mit 1000er Shimanos, die Twin Power FC 1000 hatte ich im Laden aber schon in der Hand und empfand die als recht passend...
Ist die Aspire Made in Japan?


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich glaube schon, zumindest steht auf meinem rollenfuss "shimano japan" drauf. ich hab meine übrigens für 220 öcken bei 3.2.1 geschossen. ist also durchaus einen blick wert. 
gruss, der waller


----------



## drehteufel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> ich glaube schon, zumindest steht auf meinem rollenfuss "shimano japan" drauf. ich hab meine übrigens für 220 öcken bei 3.2.1 geschossen. ist also durchaus einen blick wert.
> gruss, der waller



Der Preis scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Bist Du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich hab sie nur einmal kurz am wasser gehabt bisher, weil ich sie erst 3 tage hab und es einfach zu kalt ist. aber sie läuft sehr leicht und seidig. als ich sie ausgepackt hatte war ich kurz enttäuscht ob des laufs, aber nach einiger zeit drehen und 2 tropfen öl ist sie wunderbar, viel besser als aus dem karton. wie sie sich am wasser macht muss sich noch zeigen, ich bin aber guter dinge.


----------



## angelpfeife (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi, hier ist mein Barsch tackle
Rute: Shimano Catana Bx Spinning in 1.80m und 3-15g
Rolle: Shimano Exage 1000 fa
Schnur: Berkley fireline Crystal in 0.08mm

Der Combo hat nicht mehr als 80€ gekostet (deswegen hab ich ihn ja auch gekauft), ist aber trotzdem sehr solide.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin Moin, hier al mein tackle zum barscheln...

kleine Wobbler kleine stickbaits und kleine gummis
Rute: Hiro Magatita 2,40 5-25gr
Roll: Abu Cardinal UL
Schnur: Stren microfused 0,06mm

die etwas gröbere version für kleine jerks, softjerks,mittler gummis

Rute: Hero Flamen 1,98 10-30gr
Rolle: Daiwa Caldia x 2000
Schnur: Power pro 0,10mm

bin am überlegen mir die presso zuzulegen, evtl auch ne kleine BC...


----------



## Tisie (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo,

meine Kombo für's feine Fischen auf Barsch und Bachforelle:

Rute: Pezon & Michel Redoutable Bass 210L (2,10m / 2-7g)
Rolle: Shimano Symetre 750Fi
Schnur - Spule 1: 10er Fireline (für Finesse-Rigs auf Barsch)
Schnur - Spule 2: 20er Stroft GTM (zum Wobblerangeln hauptsächlich auf BaFo; 16er oder 18er wäre zum Werfen und für die Köderführung besser, ist mir aber aufgrund der großen Forellen im kleinen, zugewachsenen Bach zu riskant)

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Rute & Rolle wiegen zusammen und inkl. Schnur nur 305g :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich hier genau richtig bin, aber fragen kost ja nüscht:

Also ich habe letztens die Kinetic Bronce Age 600 BC in der Hand gehabt...
fand sie echt gut=)
Aber da ich keinen kenne, der diese Rute fischt, würde ich euch mal fragen, was inr über diese Rute wisst und Erfahrungsberichte hören!
Danke im Vorraus
Mfg Guido


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich habe gestern meine neue Sportex Saphire 1, 215cm, Wg 15g das erste Mal am Bach ausgeführt. Sie wirft noch um einiges präziser als die Balzer Edition IM10, die ich vorher für so etwas genutzt habe (und mit der ich auch nicht unzufrieden bin) und ist noch eine Ecke schneller.

Kombiniert habe ich sie mit einer Twinpower 2500, normalerweiser wäre das aber ein Fall für meine Balzer MTX mini gewesen. Erster Eindruck: feine Sache!


----------



## Wassermaxxe (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> Rute: DAM Calyber Spin Wg. 7-28g Länge 1,98m
> 
> Alternativ eine Spro passion light spin in 1,80, aber mit gekürzter spitze, dadürch härter und noch besser zum twitchen
> 
> Rolle: Shimano Aspire 2500 mit 0,12 spiderwire



Hi!!!

Habe mir letzte Tage dieselbe Calyber zugelegt.
Hatte aber noch keine Gelegenheit, damit ans Wasser zu kommen.:c

Grüble noch, ob sie besser mit einer 2500er Nexave oder 1000er Catana bestückt wird, habe beide.

Wäre eine dünnere Schnur als die 0,12 er spiderwire nicht besser -  0,08er  oder so???


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

also klar kannst du noch dünnere nehmen, aber die 0.12er spiederwire ist schon extreme  dünn im vergleich zu anderen schnüren.


----------



## Martinez (22. April 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So,
habe vor mir eine
*D.A.M. Calyber L: 1,98m WG: 7-28G
*
zu kaufen. (55 EUR inkl. Versand)
Dazu wollte ich mir eine Shimano Nexave zulegen,
da ich schon die 4000er an meiner Hechtrute habe, bin ich mit ihr sehr zufrieden#6

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob ich die als 1000 oder 2500 Version nehme?

Für eine Schnur habe ich mich auch schon entschieden:

*Spiderwire Stealth Code Red Braid 0,12mm 7,1 kg

*Ist die Schnur in Ordnung? Welche Rolle passt besser zum
"Combo"?

Danke für jeden Tipp


Gruß


Martinez​​


----------



## Tisie (22. April 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi Martinez,

eine kurze Rute zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Forelle und Barsch würde ich auch mit einer leichten Rolle kombinieren. Ich verwende dafür eine 750er und 1000er. Eine 2500er ist meiner Meinung nach überdimensioniert.

Warum möchtest Du so eine dicke Schnur verwenden? Mit dieser Stärke fische ich auf Hecht und Zander  ... zum Barsch- und Forellenangeln genügt eine Schnur mit 3-4kg Tragkraft, das wäre z.B. eine 10er Fireline oder 18er/20er Monofil. Bei wenig Hindernissen und wenn keine großen Fische zu erwarten sind, kannst Du mit der Schnurstärke noch weiter heruntergehen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Martinez (22. April 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Danke für deine Antwort |wavey:,
ja ich nehme ne *0,08 von Tuf Line XP  mit ner TK von 4,6 KG*.

die 0,12 ist wirklich zu dick...


----------



## Bobster (22. April 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

*Mein neues Spielzeug* :q


*Rute:* Sportex Kev Spin L (SP2401)
         Gewicht: 155 Gramm
         Länge : 240 cm
         WG : 8-22 Gramm

*Rolle:* ABU Garcia Cardinal 802

*Schnur:* Stroft GTP Typ 2 (4,00 Kg)
            im _schnuckeligen himmelblau :k_


Eine Traum-Combo für das WG von 8Gramm bis 20Gramm !
Das ideal WG liegt bei ca. 10Gramm - 16Gramm !
Wirft ab 5Gramm bis ca. 25Gramm ---locker !!!!

'hab mal wieder lange an dieser Zusammenstellung gefeilt,
und bin jetzt nach einigen Einsätzen auf Barsch voll begeistert und überzeugt.
Das neue SBS (Sportex Balance System) ist eine hilfreiche
Neuerung für Sportexruten. Mit diesem System, welches unterschiedliche Gewichte zum einstellen des optimalen Schwerpunktes hat, lässt sich die sogenannte "Kopflastigkeit" vollkommen ausbalancieren. Sehr gut !
Leider nicht notwendig, da die ABU 802 sowieso schon das
Idealgewicht hat und die Rute wie eine Feder ausgewogen 
in der Hand liegt.

Die ABU passt in der Farbe, Größe und in Ihrer Qualität als
Ganzmetallrolle bestens zur Sportex.

Dazu diese himmelblaue Schnur.......

Einfach köstlich...

Bobster


----------



## schakal1182 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine Combo stellt sich mittlerweile folgendermaßen dar:

Rute: Berkley Skeletor Series One 2,40m 4-24g
Rolle: Shimano Exage 1000FA oder Stradic 2500FB
Schnur: Stroft GTP 0,18er oder Stren Original 0,20

Anmerkungen: Beide Rollen haben ihre Tücken und werden demnächst gegen was neues getauscht. Außerdem ist die Stren-Schnur meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen. Die ist dehnbar wie ein Gummiband...


----------



## Hendrik1978 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin Moin
Ich wollte einmal fragen, ob in dieser Gewichtsklasse schon der Einsatz einer Multirolle möglich ist...
Meine Freundin kommt langsam dem Angeln näher, aber angelt nur sehr gern mit ner Multi. 
Ich wollte mir jetzt eine Combo in dieser Klasse zulegen.
Frage mich nur, ob man mit ner Multi auch 4-5 Gramm Spinner werfen kann!
Mit meiner billigen Baitcaster wird das nix...
Bin für Tips dankbar!
Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Hendrik1978 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich wollte einmal fragen, ob in dieser Gewichtsklasse schon der Einsatz einer Multirolle möglich ist...
> Meine Freundin kommt langsam dem Angeln näher, aber angelt nur sehr gern mit ner Multi.
> Ich wollte mir jetzt eine Combo in dieser Klasse zulegen.
> ...




Ist alles machbar, geht aber ins Geld.


----------



## Hechterbernd (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine neue Kombo: 

Jenzi Whisper Live - Soft Zander 5-12g WG 3,00m
Spro Passion 720 min 0,20er G-Line

Im Laden habe ich mich auf 3 eingeschossen, nachdem ich alle in der Hand hatte.

Berkley Skeletor, Shimano Speedmaster und eben die Jenzi Whisper Live!

Am meisten überzeugt hat mich allerdings die Whisper!
Äusserst feines Teil! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## bflow (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

spro precision hot 25 wg: 5-25 2,70m


----------



## Bobster (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@Hendrik1978

Persönlich halte ich Deine Gewichtsangaben schon besser aufgehoben in dem (UL) Combo Tröt.
...und kann mir nicht verkneifen, dass ich persönlich das werfen von Spinnern im Bereich von 4-5 Gramm also UL
mit einer Multi wirklich etwas für "Spinner" halte :q
Nun ja, jeder Jeck is anders :m
..und wie Chrizzi schon richtig bemerkte, es ist alles eine Frage des Geldes ... und für 'ne Presso oder Pixie, welche u.a. die Gewichte "noch" wirft, legtst Du um die +-200 Euronen hin.
Aber wer's braucht |uhoh:
Persönlich halte ich eine Statio im UL und teilweise L Bereich
der Multi gegenüber für überlegen.

Eventuell tuts ja auch ne "Kapselrolle" für Deine Freundin

http://www.fishergirl.com/estore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=27

No hard feelings :q

Bobster


----------



## Xeffex (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine Lightcombo besteht aus der schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommenen Magna S Pro Jig von Balzer(2-12g) in einer Länge von 2,70m, ner 1000er Shimano Exage FB bespult mit 0.12er Fireline.
Wilde Bach- und Regenbogenforellen machen tierischen Spaß an dieser Combo und auch mittelgroße Hechte sind durchaus machbar, auch wenn sich die Rute tierisch beugt bei der Belastung. 
Köder sind vor allem Spinner, Miniwobbler und leichte Blinker.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Bobster schrieb:


> @Hendrik1978
> 
> Persönlich halte ich Deine Gewichtsangaben schon besser aufgehoben in dem (UL) Combo Tröt.
> ...und kann mir nicht verkneifen, dass ich persönlich das werfen von Spinnern im Bereich von 4-5 Gramm also UL
> mit einer Multi wirklich etwas für "Spinner" halte :q



Finde ich nicht. 4 - 5 g sind noch L darunter fängt UL an. Und 4 - 5 g kann man noch sehr gut mit der Multi werfen.



Bobster schrieb:


> ..und wie Chrizzi schon richtig bemerkte, es ist alles eine Frage des Geldes ... und für 'ne Presso oder Pixie, welche u.a. die Gewichte "noch" wirft, legtst Du um die +-200 Euronen hin.



Egal welche von den beiden, für 200 Euro hätte ich sie (im guten Zustand) sofort gekauft. 
Die Presso wird nichtmehr hergestellt und ist eh eine Forellenrolle und wird mit 1,75 - 7 g angegeben. Aber oft wird sie auch mir mehr gefischt.
Die Pixy - keine Ahnung was mit der ist, aber wenn gebrauchte Pixys für 400 Euro weggehen, wird sie sicherlich nicht für 200 zu bekommen sein.



Bobster schrieb:


> legtst Du um die +-200 Euronen hin.



Ich hab eine Calcutta TE 51GT, mit der hab ich auch schon ein D Chubby (4,3 g) um die 25 m (laut google earth) geworfen, weiter ging nicht, sonst wäre er an eine Steinmauer hängen geblieben. Das ist kein Problem. Normal kostet die 51GT ~ 330 USD, also wird sie für 330 Euro hier sein. 

Daneben gibt es noch einige Rollen mehr die das schaffen sollen, aber auch preislich hoch liegen. Die Aufzählung kann man sich wohl sparen.



Bobster schrieb:


> Aber wer's braucht |uhoh:



Wenn es mit der Spinning kein Spaß bringt, dann hab ich nicht viel von einer Spinning (schon gar kein Spaß)?!? Dann lieber das doppelte in eine Multi investieren und Spaß haben.


----------



## Hendrik1978 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@Bobster: Obs sinnvoll ist, wollte ich ja gar nicht wissen...

Geht nur darum das es Spaß bringen soll! :vik:

Wollte halt wissen obs sowas gibt und evtl. Tips bekommen.

Danke erstmal dafür!

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Streifenjäger (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hab aufgestockt...

PacBay T2SJ721-Blank mit Fuji-Komponenten :k
Shimano Nasci 1000

Zum fischen mit kleinen Twitchbaits und zum T-rigen...


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Hendrik1978 schrieb:


> @Bobster: Obs sinnvoll ist, wollte ich ja gar nicht wissen...
> 
> Geht nur darum das es Spaß bringen soll! :vik:
> 
> ...



Tips lassen sicherlich genug finden. Nur dann müsste man wissen was ansteht. Ein paar Rollen wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## kaizr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Huhu,

habe vor mir eine Ulow combo zuzulegen,

wollte insgesamt so 120-180 € ausgeben. Wenns weniger wird freue ich mich natürlich auch.

Ich werde überwiegend vom Ufer aus angeln, sehr selten auch mal vom Boot aus.

VIelen Dank im voraus für die TIpps.

In der engeren Auswahl ist die Berkley Skeletor Series One 2,40m 4-24g

welche ROlle dazu?

Mfg fabian  :vik:


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rolle: Shimanski Exage, 
z.B. http://bac-shop.de/shop/article_EXG1000FB/Shimano-Exage-1000-FB.html
Rute: Kann man nehmen-muß man aber nicht :q
Geschmackssache


----------



## kaizr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

welche rute kannst du denn noch empfehlen, bzw. ihr. Sie sollte nach Möglichkeit auch nicht brechen wenn ein Hecht mal mit einsteigt.

Ich brauche eh ein paar Modelle damit ich dann beim Händler die versch, Combos mal in der Hand halten kann.

Mfg fabian


----------



## Bassey (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hier bin ich ja passend; Habe eine Barschspinrute von SPRO, 5-25g, 2,40lang. Mit nem 12gram Spinner ist das Fischen nahezu unmöglich, die Rute biegt sich dabei doch sehr wenn ich genug Zug erzeuge um das Spinnerblatt zum rotieren zu bringen... Welche Köder sollte ich verwenden?
Rolle ist eine Shimano Solstace 2500FI mit 10er Spiderwire


----------



## kaizr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

naja das soll kein schlabberstock sein, n 12g spinner sollte schon funtzen, ist aber schon klar das wenn der durchs wasser gezogen wird die rute sich bissl biegt.


----------



## angelpfeife (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

12gr sind doch größe 5|bigeyes. Damit angle ich auf Hecht an ner 60gr Rute. Für die Rute ist größe 4 gut, wenn nicht sogar 3.


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Was ich fische steht ja hier geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2458476&postcount=97

Du solltest Dir dann auch schon mal den Tröt durchlesen.
Ich denke, es sind einige gute Sets im L Bereich aufgeführt worden.


----------



## kaizr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich habe den von vorne bis hinten gelesen, da waren aber auch einige dabei die ich def. niemals fischen würden.

Deswegen frage ich halt nach.


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Also gehen wir von folgemdem aus:

Grob gerechnet !!!

70,00 Euronen Schimanski
20,00 Euronen Geflecht
80,00 Euronen http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...de_side49c5afe01eecade2740e723bca7d67a_x2.htm

Also wird Dich diese Conmbo so in etwa € 170 Euronen kosten.
...ohne Kleinzeugs !


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

HI leute suche rute bis 130 zum twitchen und jiggen auf barsch.Ich angle am karnal.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



carphunter xd schrieb:


> HI leute suche rute bis 130 zum twitchen und jiggen auf barsch.Ich angle am karnal.


 
130 was??
Gramm??
Wurfgewicht??
Länge??
€uro??


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Länge:210-240
Preis bis 130 Euro
WG bis15
möglichst leich
soll edel ausehn


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Skelli.


Wenn mans mag.
Ich tues:k.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ja finde sie auch geil aber finde sie zu schwer.


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Finde ich nicht.
Fische die ganz leichte mit ner Rarenium, da is nix schweres dran.
Oder bist du n Mädchen?:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ne nen kind ha ha sehr witzig


----------



## locotus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Schau dir mal die Cormoran Black Star CM Jiggerspin an gibts in 2,4 mit einem WG von 5 - 25 gr.

http://www.1a-fishing.de/ruten/corm...an-black-star-cm-jiggerspin-raubfischrute.htm

Ob die nun edel für dich ist, musst du selbst entscheiden. Einen Einfluss auf das Angeln sollte das wohl nicht haben. Ich angel mit der 2,9 m Version im Kanal.


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ne ist nich so mein fall mag lieber modernere ruten


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



carphunter xd schrieb:


> ne nen kind ha ha sehr witzig


 

Keinen Sinn für ein bisschen Humor?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. März 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

HI, habe mir auch mal vor Kurzem ne schöne "Light- Combo" zugelegt: 
Rute: P&M Invititaion Drop Shot SG, 210 cm, ca. 135 gr.  mit WG von 5- 25gr.
Verarbeitung super, Aktion im ersten Eindruck super, zum ausgiebigen test hatte ich noch keine Zeit, Details folgen also.
Rolle dazu: Ryobi Applause in 1500er Größe, ca. 240 gr., für den Forellenbach kommt die klare 0,18er Schnur drauf, zum Barsche ärgern die 0,15er!


----------



## Bobster (31. März 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

...hört sich gut und ausgewogen an


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Okey, also ich wurde aufgefordert hier noch was reinzuschreiben 
Also ich hab mir jetz ne neue Rute geholt zum Barsch,Forellen und vorallem Zander fischen. Die Sportex Carat Spin 1 in 260 cm und 20 Gramm. Hab sie noch nich gefischt, mach ich aber die nächsten Tage. 

Vorab kann ich sagen sie liegt sehr gut in der Hand und ist sehr sensibel, hat aber auch genug Rückrat um n etwas größeren Fisch rauszuholen falls mal n Hecht oder so ans Band geht. Dran hab ich ne Balzer Metallica, wollt mir eig noch was besseres ran machen, hab aber gemerkt  dass die Rute und Rolle ganz gut zusammen passen, deshalb lass ich sie mal ne Weile dran. Achja drauf is auf is ne 13er Power Pro in Grün. Wenn ich sie mal gefischt hab kann ich gern noch n ausfürlicheren Bericht schreiben, falls Bobster das will 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



fabi123 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich sie mal gefischt hab kann ich gern noch n ausfürlicheren Bericht schreiben, falls Bobster das will



nicht nur Bobster will! Isch auch!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Okey, falls ich Glück hab bin ich morgen an der Poller Wiese in Köln, wenn nich dann bin ich hab Donnerstag in Bayern zurück und werd da einen Tag mit der Rute Forellen fischen gehn und ab Freitag am See Zander jagen...also der Bericht kommt sicher 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Shimanofreak (1. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

shimano beastmaster plus shimano exage 2500 plus 20er mono


----------



## Blink* (1. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



fabi123 schrieb:


> .... Dran hab ich ne Balzer Metallica, ....



Ohne jetzt deine Neuanschaffung schlecht machen zu wollen, aber mit der Rolle wirst du auf Dauer keinen Spaß haben. Ich habe selber 2 Modelle der Metallica Serie gefischt. Der Lauf wird schwerfälliger, Schnurlaufröllchen macht auch nicht was es soll und je nach Modellgröße kommt die Schnur erst gar nicht aufs Röllchen, da die "Kante" bei dünneren Schnüren wohl nicht zu überwinden ist.

Aber häßlich ist sie nicht!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Naja, hab die Metallica schon 2 Jahre, bei guter Pflege kann sie mit ner Red Arc leicht mithalten


----------



## pyxicephalus (1. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Blink* schrieb:


> ...... und je nach Modellgröße kommt die Schnur erst gar nicht aufs Röllchen, da die "Kante" bei dünneren Schnüren wohl nicht zu überwinden ist.



Gleiches "Problem" habe ich gerade immer bei meiner 1000er Exage und der 6er geflochtenen. Da ich aber immer den Bügel per Hand schließe ist es auch kein großer Umstand dann noch eben die Schnur auf das Röllchen zu legen.


Das ganze an ner Diabolo IV 2,10m 5-25g macht auch Spaß,

Gruß,

Klemens


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Okey, falls ich Glück hab bin ich morgen an der Poller Wiese in Köln, wenn nich dann bin ich hab Donnerstag in Bayern zurück und werd da einen Tag mit der Rute Forellen fischen gehn und ab Freitag am See Zander jagen...also der Bericht kommt sicher



ich warte - immer noch...! #u


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Oh verdammt, ich hatte schon n Bericht vor ner Ewigkeit gepostet, gibts hier 2 Threads mit verdammt ähnlichen Namen.....?
Ich schau ma schnell nach 

Sorry, war fast n Monat aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht Angeln bis letzte Woche, habs vergessn hier nochmal reinzuschaun in den Thread, is mir also auch nicht aufgefallen.


Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Nich gefunden, naja hier nochmal der Nachtrag:

Hab bis jetz damit noch keinen Zander überlisten können, dafür n 61er Hecht und einige Barsche.Konnte den Hecht überaschenderweise relativ schnell und sicher landen, Rute hat für das Wurfgewicht n sehr starkes Rückgrat,trotz der relativ weichen Spitze. Drillen macht auch bei etwas kleineren Fischen noch Spaß.

Obwohl das Wurfgewicht nur mit 20 Gramm angegeben ist kann man damit locker Köder zwischen 30 und 35 Gramm werfen.
Auch Köderbewegungen spürt man sehr schön. Würd allerdings keine Köder hernehmen die zu viel Druck machen.
Für Wobbler bis 8-10 cm und kleinere Zandergummis sehr nette Rute 
Durchaus zu empfehlen.

Wer noch Fragen hat kann sich gerne melden 

Die Rute steht allerdings zum Verkauf wenn Interesse besteht, da sie mir mit 2,60 zu lang für meinen See ist, gerade zum Zander und Barsch fischen, da ich doch durch relativ dichten Urwald muss.
Und ne Forellen Rute hab ich schon, werd mir, falls die Rute verkaut wird ne kürzere holen mit Multi drauf. Rute 4 mal gefischt.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Danke für den Bericht, Fabi!

Hast Du ggf. auch mal kleinere Köder (Miniwobbler, 2er Spinner o.ä.) mit der Rute ausprobiert? Würde mich mal bei einer -20g-Rute interessieren...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ja Wobbler ab 4 Gramm hab ich gefischt, Weitwurfrekorde wird man damit nicht aufstellen, aber ist völlig ausreichend meiner meinung nach.
Spinner hab ich mit Größe 2 auf Barsch gefischt, man spürt die Vibrationen schon, aber nicht anders wie bei anderen leichten Ruten.

Wie schon erwähnt werfen kann man so ca 5-30 Gramm, notfalls auch 35.
Würde die Rute zum etwas leichteren Zander fischen oder zum Barsch und Forellen fischen empfehlen.

Wie gesagt, aufgrund der Länge abzugeben.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

reizen würd´ se mich ja schon, aber ich hab schon zuu viele Ruten...

ausserdem hab ich festgestellt, dass ich mit kürzeren Ruten für kleinere Köder (2,40m abwärts) besser zurechtkomme


----------



## flasha (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hat jemand von euch schonmal folgende Ruten gefischt:

Cormoran Blackbull HC 2,1m; 1-12g WG

Hiro Formula Bass Stickbait 2,1m 5-20g WG


Hatte die Cormoran kürzlich in der Hand gehabt. Machte einen guten Eindruck. Gibt aber viele die nicht viel von der Marke halten aber Ausnahmen soll es auch geben 

Die Hiro kenn ich leider nicht. Kenne auch leider keinen örtlichen Dealer der die führt und wo man die testen könnte. Schade.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Also falls wer Interesse hat mach ich gerne Bilder


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Also falls wer Interesse hat mach ich gerne Bilder


stell´ se doch bei den Kleinanzeigen rein, dann ist es auch "offiziell"er


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> stell´ se doch bei den Kleinanzeigen rein, dann ist es auch "offiziell"er




Genau,
mach ich auch immer, wenn ich Hardware über hab.:m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

und dann verlinkst Du die Anzeige noch in Deiner Signatur, besser geht nicht!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mach ich schonnoch  Hab nur keine Kamera zur Hand...Versenkt...
Ich denke bis zum Wochenende is ne Anzeige drin


----------



## flasha (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Kann mir keiner eine Antwort geben?! *g*


----------



## Bobster (30. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

....anscheinend nicht #c

Auch mir sind beide Teile unbekannt und zum "begrabbeln"
bei dem Dealer meines Vertrauens nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Tisie (31. August 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi,

ich hatte Samstag so 'ne rote Hiro in der Hand und fand die Verarbeitung ziemlich schlecht. Die hatte nicht mal WindingChecks am Splitgrip |rolleyes ... den Blank fand ich vom ersten Eindruck her nur durchschnittlich, es gibt sicher besseres für den Preis.

Daneben hatte ich noch die leichten Varianten der Mitchell Elite Spin, WFT Pencil und Berkley Pulse in der Hand ... das scheinen taugliche Ruten für'n fairen Kurs zu sein.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich benutze eine Jenzi AVALON Jigger UL 5-15g 2,40m
zum leichten spinn und wobbler fischen...eine sehr leichte und ausgewogene rute...
*durch die schnelle spitze gelingen zentimeter genaue würfe auch mit leichtesten ködern*, 
die aktion geht bis ins handteil, kein ausschlitzen...

habe damit schon lachsforellen von 8kg ohne große probleme gedrillt, kleine fische machen damit aber auch sehr viel spass...

als rolle benutze ich meistens die daiwa caldia 2000x
oder eine spro red arc 1000 mit 0,13mm power pro


----------



## Tisie (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi,

ich habe inzwischen 'ne Major Craft Corkish CKS-622ML mit 'ner 1000er Fireblood am Start und hoffe, daß der Winter nicht zu lang und kalt wird 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Bobster (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Sehr feine Combo #6

Passt das rot der Fireblood zum rötlichen ? Rollenhalter der Corkish ?

Bist Du mit der Corkish zufrieden ?
Wie sieht es mit der Verarbeitung aus ?

Pers. spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir 
die 622UL oder 602L als Spinningversion fürs UL zu holen ?


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich suche die Mitchell mag pro spin 4-18g so güstig wie es geht hat jemand einen Tipp


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



flasha schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner eine Antwort geben?! *g*


 

Also die Hiro *Blancks* sind (anders als die aussage von Tiesie) absolut in Ordnung, nur leider haben die Spanier bei den Ringen gespart und die Arbeit nicht ordentlich abgeliefert...
Ich Persönlich hatte ne Magarita von Hiro (2,4m 5-25gr) und habe sie meinem Rutenbauer in die Hand gedrückt der sie dann mit PB Gold Cermit Ringen aufgebaut hat und die "schönheitsfehler" der "Stangen"Rute ausgemerzt....

Mittlerweile ist die Ruta aber auch "Geschichte", habe mich von ihr getrennt und mir ne Shootingstar Yellow von Illex und die Light Rig Spezial geholt...
Sicherlich ne andere Preiskategorie aber beides soooo fette Ruten...

Greetz

Mirco

PS Flasha: was ich Dir raten würde... Wenn du keinen Kumpel hast der Ruten bauen kann lass die Finger von Hiro....
Kundenservice ist sehr schlecht, Ringe ebenfalls...
Kauf dir ne Pezon & Michell Gunkie Kaze!!!!
Damit liegst du sehr sehr gut!!!


----------



## Tisie (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi Bobster,

sorry, daß ich erst jetzt antworte.



Bobster schrieb:


> Passt das rot der Fireblood zum rötlichen ? Rollenhalter der Corkish ?



Optisch passen die beiden nicht so schön zusammen, anbei mal ein Foto ... vielleicht verpasse ich der FB irgendwann noch 'nen Kork-Knobsi  



Bobster schrieb:


> Bist Du mit der Corkish zufrieden ?
> Wie sieht es mit der Verarbeitung aus ?



Ich wollte mir eigentlich eine Rute bauen, bin bei der Blankauswahl aber nicht so richtig voran gekommen ... auf 'ner Messe habe ich dann ein paar Ruten bei Nippon Tackle durchprobiert und die Corkish war genau das, was ich suchte. Die Verarbeitung ist gut (etwas zu viel Lack auf den Ringbindungen, aber das stört nicht wirklich), die Steckverbindung perfekt eingeschliffen und die Ausstattung super. Den Preis finde ich angemessen.



Bobster schrieb:


> Pers. spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir
> die 622UL oder 602L als Spinningversion fürs UL zu holen ?


Die L hatte ich auch in der Hand, die ist in der Spitze noch einen Tick weicher. Fabian hat aber eindeutig zur ML geraten, weil die nach oben mehr Reserven hat und die leichten Köder trotzdem noch gut wirft. Hängt natürlich von Deinem Köderspektrum ab ... ich wollte einen 67er Squirrel noch gut animieren können und auch mal kleine Gummis an 5-7g flott durchfischen, dafür soll die ML besser passen. Gefischt habe ich meine noch nicht, der Winter kam zu früh :g

Ruf Fabian am besten mal an ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Bobster (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@Tisie

Damit hast Du ja alle meine Fragen sowie auch meine
Gedanken erraten :q

Leider habe ich auch im RB-Forum nicht wirklich die Antworten bekommen, eventuell lasse ich mir von MAD
den CTS Elite Spin XL oder super fine aufbauen.....
oder schau' mal bei American Tackle vorbei |kopfkrat
Ein Fliegenrutenblank Klasse 5/6 würde auch in Frage
kommen....aber den erst einmal finden und begrabbeln |uhoh:

....und da ich am Freitag auf der Messe Fabian
besuchen werde, denke ich, das ich dann 
auch den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gehen werde.

...obwohl die Vorfreude und Vorbereitung ja immer am schönsten ist..kaufen kann ja jeder 

Danke 

|wavey:


----------



## Tisie (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi Bobster,

im RBF wird einem schon gut geholfen und da gibt's auch 'ne Menge fähige Leute und viele Infos, aber gerade bei der Blankauswahl ist eine Beschreibung der Eigenschaften eben nur eine grobe Orientierung, da jeder das etwas anders einschätzt und wiedergibt. Gerade wenn man etwas mehr Geld ausgeben möchte, sollte man den Blank vor dem Kauf wenigstens mal in die Hand nehmen bzw. bestenfalls probefischen.

Ein 5/6er Fliegenrutenblank ist für das moderne Barschangeln meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet. Diese Blanks sind einfach nicht für die zackige Kunstköder-Animation (z.B. Twitchen oder Jiggen) gemacht. Höchstens für Finesse-Rigs könnte es einigermaßen klappen, aber auch dafür würde ich andere Blanks/Ruten bevorzugen. Ich habe mal 'ne 5/6er zu 'ner Spinnrute umgebaut, die war selbst für kleine Spinner zu weich.

Ich sehe es mit dem Selberbauen recht entspannt, ich muß nicht jede Rute selber bauen  ... bei der Corkish wüßte ich auch nicht, was ich da besser oder bei gleicher Ausstattung deutlich günstiger machen könnte (Optik/Design mal außen vor), das paßt schon. Es ist echt schade, daß es in Berlin keinen Rutenbaushop gibt, wo man mal mehrere Blanks begrappeln und vergleich kann ... deshalb diesmal lieber eine Fertigrute mit genau den gesuchten Eigenschaften, als ein Eigenbau mit nicht passendem Blank 

Schau Dir auch mal die Slicer an, die fand ich für den Preis erstaunlich gut ... die Tailwalk-Ruten haben mir im Vergleich zu MC nicht so gefallen, auch die teureren Serien nicht.

Viel Spaß bei der Messe und berichte mal 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Allso was meint ihr 

ich würde mir gerne die Exage Rolle  von Shimano kaufen für die Mitchell mag pro spin 4-18g weiss nur nicht  welche größe 1000er oder 2500er ich denke nur das die 1000er zu klein  ist was den Einzug pro Kurbelumdreung an geht

1000er oder 2500er ???

ist gerade zum Superpreis zu haben


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

2500er.


----------



## Tisie (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi Angelfreund,



Angelfreund2000 schrieb:


> 1000er oder 2500er ???



ich würde das von den am meisten verwendeten Ködern/Angeltechniken abhängig machen ... ich sehe nur beim aktiven Jiggen mit Gummiködern am Bleikopf echte Vorteile durch die höhere Übersetzung der 2500er, bei den ganzen Finesse-Rigs, Creature-Baits, Skirted Jigs und den meisten Hardbaits kommt man mit der Übersetzung einer 1000er beim Barschangeln super hin.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Danke euch ich werde mich für die 2500er entscheiden :m


----------



## spinning1402 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo also ich nutze für diese angelei ein Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 702 ML mit einer Länge von 2,10m und ein Wurfgewicht von 5-25g.
Als Rolle habe ich eine Daiwa Infinity Q2000.
Bespullt habe ich sie mit einer 0,10mm weissen spiderwire ultracast.
 Als Köder verwende ich kleine Crankbaits, Fransenjigs, Kleine bis mittlere Spinner,und so 5-10cm lange Gummifische am bleikopf. 


So das wars dazu.                   Petri Heil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich war heute unterwegs und kam wie der Zufall es wollte am Angelladen vorbei, ein Balzer und DAM Händler sieht man sofort. Aber egal die Angelruten begrabbelt, und mir dann auch die Balzer Magna Magic Gold Spin 25 (240, 3-25g WG) genauer angeschaut. 

Die Ruten vorher waren doch alle wabellig, ich suchte aber eine schnelle Rute und die war es dann. Muss sagen für 39€ hat die gute Rute ein ziemlich gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, bin mal wieder beeindruckt von Balzer, die echt einige mehr als brauchbare Ruten im Programm haben.

Draufgeschnallt habe ich eine Shimano Sahara 2500 bespult mit 5 Kg Geflecht.


----------



## Gumpengeist (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich habe eine Berkley Pulse 5-20g (1,90m) und eine RedArc 10100, darauf befindet sich eine 0,15er Fireline mit ca 6kg Tragkraft.

Bin mit der Kombi sehr zufrieden.


----------



## magic.j (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi Leute,

meine Combo

Rute: Abu Rocksweeper Nano 2,13 5-25g WG
Rolle: Shimano Rarenium 1000
Schnur: kommt ne Nanofil drauf


Mfg
magic.j


----------



## paule79 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi,
@Gumpengeist,oder andere.

Ist die Berkley Pulse 5-20g denn auch was für kleine Köder um die 6g oder ist diese auch so bretthart wie die Pulse 7-30g?

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Gumpengeist schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Berkley Pulse 5-20g (1,90m) und eine RedArc 10100, darauf befindet sich eine 0,15er Fireline mit ca 6kg Tragkraft.
> 
> Bin mit der Kombi sehr zufrieden.





Angelst du Hechte?


----------



## Forelle1997 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi, das hier ist mein Gerät zum leichten spinnen:

Als rute bevorzuge ich die Berkley Skeletor Pro mit einem WG von 2-12gr. und mit einer länge von 2.10m

Als Rolle nehme ich die Mitchell Mag-Pro Größe 1000.

Und zu guterletzt als schnur die Berkley Nanofil in 0,10.

So macht auch das angeln auf Barsche und Forellen noch sehr spass.|supergri


----------



## wachteltyp (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fische eine Quantum CRYPTON Shotgun in 2,40m und 2-20gr Wurfgewicht.
Als Rolle, benutze ich eine Spro GrandArc.
Dazu eine 0,10mm Fireline Tournament Exceed, mit 5,9Kg Tragkraft.

mfg wachteltyp#6


----------



## -GT- (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

- Rute : Abu Garcia Vendetta 1,80m 5-25g ( Eigenumbau auf Duplongriff )
- Rolle : Penn Fierce 2000
- Schnur Power Pro Rot 10lbs ( USA )

Passt Alles perfekt zusammen und macht wirklich Spaß, auch wenn es kein High-End ist, mir gefällt die Kombo richtig gut in Optik und Leistung.


----------



## ehrwien (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

habe mir jetzt geholt:

hab mir jetzt diese Combo geholt (mit Schnur 105€):
Rute: Spro Precision Hot Spin 2,10m 5-25g 28€
Rolle: Spro Sports Arc 820 70€
bespult mit 0,20er Mono.

macht nen guten Eindruck. Für kleine Barsche dann fast schon zu mächtig, glaube ich, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man damit auch größere Fische gut drillen kann...


----------



## Wickedstyler (29. August 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

meine combo besteht aus:

rute - Pezon & Michel Specialist Sinker Jig
rolle - shimano rarenium 2500
schnur - daiwa tpurnement 8 braid in 0,10


----------



## Teddy.exe (29. August 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi,

Meine Combo´s für Barsch (Zander) sehen so aus.
Rute:    Berkley Pulse Cast 1,90m 5-20g
Rolle:    Abu Garcia Revo Premier LH
Schnur: Power Pro 0,10mm White
Gefischt wird fast außschließlich mit Gummi´s 7-8cm und max 15g

2 Combo wäre...
Rute:    Mitchell Mag Pro Lite 1,90m 4-18g
Rolle:    Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500F
Schnur: Spiderwire Code Red 0,10mm 
Gefischt wird diese mit Wobblern zwischen 5-8cm & max. 14g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Kombo 1
Ruteezon+Michel Concept Street Fishing S-M 2,10m 5-20 g
Rolle:Ryobi Oasys 2000 
Schnur:Nanofil

Kombo 2
Rute:Berkley Pulse 1,90m 5-20g
Rolle: Red Arc 10200
Schnur:Nanofil/Spiderwire Code Red

Kombo 3
Rute:WFT Penzill 1,95m 4-15 g
Rolle:Ryobi Zauber CF 2000
Schnur:Nanofil/Spiderwire Code Red


----------



## Flifi97 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@-GT-:
Ich finde bei der Vendetta sieht das Handteil ziemlich kurz aus. Wie lässt es sich damit umgehen?


----------



## ede123 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Rute: Garbolino City spin 1,90 Wg 10-40 ( eher 5-20)
Rolle: 2500er Mitchell Advanced Mag pro lite
Schnur: 0,10 mm Power pro white!

von kleinen  wobbels von ugly duckling  oder 5cm kopytos mit 10 gramm kopf macht alles laune !


----------



## Flifi97 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Drillverhalten von solchen leichten (und kurzen) Ruten aus. Also ich meine, kann man mit einer Rute mit einem WG von 5-20g auch größere Forellen bzw. stärkere Döbel noch kontrolliert drillen?


----------



## olaft64 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine Combo (für Barsch/ Forelle und zum Angeln für meine 4jährige Tochter, wenn sie mich begleitet):

Rute: Abu Garcia Vendetta 602 Spin 1,80m, WG 5-20g
Rolle: Mitchell Blade Alu 1000
Schnur: Daiwa Tournament 8fach 0,10mm- 6,6 kg (Steine!)

Rute wird nach dem Fischereischein und Angeln in D (derzeit Frankreich) ggf. um ein höherwertiges Modell in 2,10m ergänzt (hatte sie erst einmal kurz am Wasser).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich hatte ja schon mehrfach den Verdacht, dass da irgendwie Betäubungsmittel in den Boddenwassern sein müssen! 
Was tut ihr den Fischen da rein dort oben? Was ist denn da alles von Greifswald bis Peenemünde so reingeflossen in den großen Teich?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Flifi97 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Drillverhalten von solchen leichten (und kurzen) Ruten aus. Also ich meine, kann man mit einer Rute mit einem WG von 5-20g auch größere Forellen bzw. stärkere Döbel noch kontrolliert drillen?



Wer solche Ruten noch nicht selbst gefischt hat,schaut natürlich etwas skeptisch.Aber das geht wunderbar..diese vermeintlich zarten 5-20g Lilien enttarnen sich, wenn es drauf ankommt, als ziemlich scharfes Schwert


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

L-Combo ?
5-20 WG ?

...habe im Frühjahr damit einen 108cm Hecht ausgedrillt :q


----------



## sdg82 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Auf Forelle an der Bach : 

Rute: Shimano Yasei Dropshot 210cm / 7-28 gr
Rolle: Shimano Stradic Fj 2500
Schnur: Stroft Mono in 0,22

Auf Barsch am Strom (Main)

Rute: Abu García Fantasista Orenji 250cm / 15-50gr
Rolle: Daiwa Exceler z 2500
Schnur: Berkley Nanofil in 0,15


----------



## olaft64 (21. Oktober 2012)

Bobster schrieb:


> L-Combo ?
> 5-20 WG ?
> 
> ...habe im Frühjahr damit einen 108cm Hecht ausgedrillt :q



Du bist nur zu faul zum tragen 

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich hab ne Abu Garcia Vendetta in 1,80m und 5-20g gepaart mit ner 1000er Ryobi Ecusima mit 0,10er geflochtenen (Marke unbekannt aber ich meine mein Händler hätte Power Pro drauf gespult|kopfkrat).Als Köder nutze ich eigentlich das gesamte Kunstködersortiment.Das mit den Gummis habe ich noch nicht so richtig raus#d, TR und CR eingeschlossen, deshalb nutze ich momentan hauptsächlich Blech (Spinner bis Größe 3 und Tandemspinner bis Größe 3/1) und kleinere Wobbler bis 8cm. Combo ist relativ neu und Samstag gabs den ersten Barsch. Der hat trotz seiner grade mal 22cm echt gut Spaß gemacht, :mfreu mich schon auf die Ersten mit 30cm+ an der Rute:vikie Bremse von der Ryobi finde ich absolute Klasse, is schon für nächsten Monat in 3000er größe vorgemerkt


----------



## Flifi97 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wer solche Ruten noch nicht selbst gefischt hat,schaut natürlich etwas skeptisch.Aber das geht wunderbar..diese vermeintlich zarten 5-20g Lilien enttarnen sich, wenn es drauf ankommt, als ziemlich scharfes Schwert



Alles klar, ich hatte sie dann wohl wirklich ein bisschen unterschätzt


----------



## Bobster (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

*Vorfreude* :q

Da ich in der WG-Klasse 5-20g in meiner Ausrüstung Optimierungsbedarf sah, habe ich mich für ein neues Projekt zum Saisonbeginn 2013, also etwas ab Februar/März
Meine geliebt "Kleine" :k Sportex-Kev Light in 240cm/WG 5-15g ist ein Traum.

....jedoch wollte ich in diesem generell fängigem Ködergewichtsbereich nächstes Jahr den Ausflug in den Baitcasterberech wagen.
Es ist nicht so dass ich Neu in diesem Bereich bin, denn schwere Jerkbaits werfe ich seit Jahren mit der Multi.

Eine kleine grüne Curado51e liegt schon seit Jahre bespult mit einer 4kg Stroft GTP im Schrank und wartet auf Ihren ersten Einsatz.

Jetzt habe ich mir den Rutenblank besorgt.

*CTS Elite Mag Spin in olive, *
*einteilig mit 198cm Länge und einem WG 5-20g*

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k

Dann schauen wir mal...was da noch alles drann kommt :q


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi zusammen!


Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer neuen leichten Spinnrute. Gewässer sind große Seen und kleine Bäche/Flüsse mit viel Kraut im Uferbereich. Ich denke vor allem wegen des Krauts sollte die Rute nicht zu kurz sein. So 2.10m aufwärts. Gefischt werden sollen heuptsächlich Spinner Größe 2, Wobbler 5-7 cm und Blinker 6-10g. Die Rute sollte nicht ganz straff sein, aber trotzdem ein gutes Rückstellvermögen haben.

Ich hab heute etliche Ruten begrabbelt und am ehesten haben mich die Sportex Carboflex und Daiwa Exceler angesprochen. Leider waren die jeweils nur eine Nummer schwerer (10-30g Carboflex bzw 10-20g Exceler) im Laden und mich würd mal interessieren, ob die leichteren Versionen ähnlich sind und ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat.
Die in Frage kommenden Ruten wären: Daiwa Exceler 2-10g (2.10m/2.40m) oder Sportex 5-15g (2.10m)... 

Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht das wäre eher der UL Bereich, aber da es irgendwie im Übergangsbereich liegt passt es hier wohl auch ganz gut...
Oder sollte es mit der Köderauswahl doch eine etwas stärkere Rute sein im Bereich -20g?

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Vorfreude* :q
> *CTS Elite Mag Spin in olive, *
> *einteilig mit 198cm Länge und einem WG 5-20g*
> 
> :k:k:k


 
Endlich darf ich mich mal selber zitieren und das mich Gusto :m

Ja, ein neues Familienmitglied ist eingetroffen,
genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe...
genauso wie ich es angegeben habe.....
Ein Traumstöckchen für die neue Saison......

Nachdem der Korkgriff "obligatorisch" von mir 3x mit Bootslack gestrichen worden ist habe ich dem Blank einer Grundreinigung mit Glasreiniger unterzogen.
Anschließend habe ich den Blank 3x mit AutoWAX ! eingerieben und poliert.
Ein absoluter Wahnsinn, zusammen mit der grünen Curado 51e und der Stroft das "Dreamteam" 

Leider muß sie noch auf Ihren Einsatz warten ab Freitag wird erst einmal ausgiebig auf Seeforelle geworfen....
da wir wieder einmal genügend Schnee haben, könnte ich ja mal ein "grünes"Foto für Euch im Schnee schießen....

Kommt noch, weil Nachts is kälter als draußen.. |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



> Nachdem der Korkgriff "obligatorisch" von mir 3x mit Bootslack gestrichen worden ist habe ich


Warum machste denn das? Obligatorisch, hört sich so an, als ob du das mit allen Ruten machst?
Gefällt dir das von der Haptik her, oder willst du den Kork schützen?
Den Bootslack den ich kenne,der wird so gelblich durch die UV-Einwirkung.Also rein optisch stelle ich mir das häßlich vor, auf einem Korkgriff!
Ich habe mal Einen Kork mit Leinöl behandelt, der wirkt dann etwas dunkler,ist aber immer noch relativ offenporig und nicht abgeschlossen wie mit einem Lack.

Jürgen


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ryobi Wild Aspagus in 2,4m, wg 5-14 gr. Rolle Ryobi Ecusima V2000. Bespult mit 0.18er warten auf den 1. Einsatz!


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Kork lackieren ist meine Spezialität:m

Es gefällt mir nicht nur besser sondern ich habe auch einen besseren Grip.
Da ich alle Ruten mit Korkgriff habe, habe ich auch alle lackiert.
Ein vernüftiger Bootslack sollte es schon sein.....
ist halt alles Geschmackssache..sprach der Igel und stieg von der Klobü...

Ich mach nachher mal Fotos...


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Le Mag im Schnee.....
sie bringen die Details nicht ganz so toll raus, aber es schneit pausenlos...#d


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Zunächst mal,sehr schöne Kombo,auch wenn die Farben auf den Bildern wirklich nicht rüberkommen!Würde mir jedenfalls auch gut gefallen.
Die Rolle gehört sowieso zu den schönsten Baitcastern,schon wegen der Farbe.

Zu den lackierten Griffen, diesen Glanzeffekt kriegt man eben nur durch lackieren hin, könnte optisch gefallen! 
Wird dir wohl auch gefallen sonst würdest du die ja nicht lackieren!
Aber mir sicher nicht von der Haptik.Glatt und die Wärme welche son Kork beim Anfassen hat, wird auch nicht mehr zu spüren sein!

Da könnte man fast das Plastik drauf lassen, wie ich es auch schon gesehen habe.

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich und glücklicherweise, verschieden!

Nachtrag:Was ist das fürn Bootslack? PU? und wie viele Jahre bleibt der ohne Farbveränderung in Richtung Gelb b.z.w. Milch?

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Jürgen,
selbstverständlich jeder wie er lustig ist #g

2 Fakten habe ich aber für Dich:

a) Korkgriff unbehandelt-feuchte, nasse Hände.
Falls man den Korkgriff in der Hand hält-normalerweise greift man ja am Rollenfuß ! - dreht ich Dir den Korkgriff so aus der Hand !
Beim mit Bootslack lackierten Korkgriff ergibt sich ein richtig, heftiger "Klebeeffekt". Das ist meine über Jahre gesammelte Erfahrung in Bezug auf Griff () Festigkeit des lackierten Korkes.
b) Der Bootslack den ich verwende ist zu 100% Licht- und UV-Beständig. Keine Verfärbung-nichts.
Der Lackierte Korkgriff behält dauerhaft seine "honiggelbe" Farbe.
c) den Bootslack den ich schon "ewig" benutze, ist der
Yachtlack von clou: http://www.clou.de/bau-heimwerker/produkte/produktansicht/holzlacke/yachtlack/


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Danke für die Info!
Die Clou Farben und Lacke sind allgemein von guter Qualität(sind ja auch recht teuer!) und dann werde ich den auch mal probieren.
Obwohl die bisher von mir verwendeten(Pu-Basis), auch immer mit UV Stabilität werben, war es nicht so und die vergilbten immer, spätestens nach etwa einem Jahr und je mehr direktem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt, desto eher.
Wenn ich mir den Clou Bootslack schon hole, dann werde ich auch mal einen alten Korkgriff "veredeln"!

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Wenn ich mir den Clou Bootslack schon hole, dann werde ich auch mal einen alten Korkgriff "veredeln"!
> Jürgen


 
...nochmal den alten mit feinem Schleifpapier anrauen,
feucht abwischen und dann 3x "drüber" |supergri


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So...heute mal intensivst :q die neue Flitsche getestet.

Ein Traum #6

Wenn ich die geposteten "Schneebilder" von mir sehe wird mir ganz übel..nun ja... nur noch ein kaltes WE.

...aber die Hechte wollen noch nicht so ganz, bei uns zumindest.


----------



## Ehlias (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hey Leute,

ich besitze die Balzer Magna Magic Gold Spin 45 (10-45g) und bin total zufrieden damit. Jetzt suche ich noch eine etwas leichtere Spinncombo für Forellen und Barsch. Werde dabei wohl hauptsächlich kleine Wobbler und Spinner zwischen 3-10g fischen.

Hatte dabei an eine Rute bis 20g WG gedacht und die Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 240 ML ins Auge gefasst, ich habe aber oft gelesen dass die total weich sein soll. Dann bin ich aber auf die Balzer Magna Magic Gold Spin 25 (3-25g) gestoßen. Hier im Forum habe ich eigentlich nichts verwertbares zu der Rute gefunden. Könnt ihr die für die Ködergrößen empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ehlias (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ok, dann anders. Passt die Rute zu den genannten Ködergrößen oder muss ich noch etwas vom WG her runtergehen?

Ich hoffe natürlich dass die Balzer Magna Magic Gold Spin 25 zu den Ködern passt, da ich annehmen dass ich mit der Rute genauso zufrieden sein werde wie mit dem großen Bruder.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ehlias (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Gut ich habe verstanden |supergri Da ich noch ein Neuling bin ist das immer so eine Sache mit dem Gefühl |kopfkrat

Aber Danke, ich werde mir die Balzer Magna Magic Gold Spin 25 holen. Nur jetzt bin ich mir unsicher wegen der Länge  wollte mir die eigentlich in 2,4m holen, aber da wir uns mit ein paar Kollegen alle paar Wochen mal am Forellenpuff treffen und ich da mit Sbirolino, Teig und >1,4m Vorfach angel. Vielleicht dann doch lieber in 2,7m?


----------



## buddah (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich nuschel immer!!


----------



## Ehlias (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich hoffe immer auf eine "klar, kauf die in 2,70m, ist eh viel geiler" Antwort


----------



## Allesfänger (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich suche eine 2,10m Rute die schon etwas härter ist um damit Twitchen zu können für köder von 8-9cm und max 10g Gewicht. Außerdem würde ich ab und an mal kleine Spinner führen und Vllt. einen 5-7cm Gummi am 10g Kopf.

TR/CR mache ich auch ab und an einmal.

Mir ist klar das es nicht die wollmilchsau unter den Ruten gibt.

Aber Vllt gibt es ja dennoch eine 2,10 Rute die etwas härter ausfällt ohne das sie sich bei einem Chubby oder Spinner komplett durchbiegt. 

Der Griff sollte recht kurz sein, ob Kork oder EVA ist mir egal. 

Habe die Uli Beyer Twitchbait gesehen in 2,10 und 0,50oz kann mir jemand sagen wie straff sie ist, obwohl nur 15g WG Anliegen ?


----------



## BronkoderBär (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ach nimm doch ne Vendetta^^


----------



## Allesfänger (31. Juli 2013)

Das ist voll der Schwabbelstock, die hat mein Vater.


----------



## Martinez (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Major Craft Go Emotion - gibt es in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen :m


----------



## Allesfänger (31. Juli 2013)

Da dieses nur eine Nebenspielerei ist wollte ich Nicht mehr als 100&euro; ausgeben, ganz neben bei ist die Rute auch keine 2,10 was meine Wunschlänge wäre.

Wenn alles stimmt, und der Rest dafür spricht würde ich auch eine mit 1,90+ nehmen ... 


Aber halt unter 100&euro; 

MfG


----------



## ayron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...AX-JIGGING-18MH-180m-7-30g_p30478_rx62_x2.htm


Allerdings hab ich nur 35€ bezahlt

Ansonsten is sie recht hart.....aber man kann mit ihr auch kleine Gummies mit 4gr erfolgreich anbieten.
7Gr.+ Kauli ist auch noch machbar.

Wie gesagt für den Preis den ich geszahlt habe ( neu) ein guter Allrounder#h


----------



## Allesfänger (1. August 2013)

Ich kann leider Balzer absolut nix abgewinnen und würde mir niemals Zeug von denen kaufen auch wenn es die beste Rute der Welt da geben würde , aber der persönliche Geschmack macht mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung  


Hätte er an solche Marken wie P&M, Fox Rage, Daiwa, Shimano etc. Gedacht. 

Schade das es die P&M Gunki Serie nicht mehr irgendwo so richtig zu kaufen gibt :/ ... 

Und zu der Uli Beyer Twitchbait kann auch keiner etwas sagen, zumal das Zeug vom Uli ja immer Hand und Fuß hat.


----------



## MIG 29 (1. August 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Schau dir Ruten von D.A.M, ich fische eine und zwar: Neo Finesse, 2,10m Wg 5-15g, aber für eine Finesserute ist sie schon straff. Habe bis jetzt nur mit DChubby gefischt, geht optimal.

Es gibt von dieser Rutenserie noch eine, Neo Spinning 2,10m Wg 5-20g, vllt wird die passen.


----------



## Allesfänger (1. August 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Jetzt hast du ja schon wieder Lebenszeit investiert 


Aber ja, ich gestehe ein - das hätte ich machen können und würde die Suche einfacher machen.

Ich würde ja auch in den Angelladen fahren, aber die bei uns hier führen nur Ramsch.


Kennt einer die MAG PRO Lite 4-18 ? Ist die etwas Straffer ? Die passt preislich, und sieht auch nicht verkehrt auch.

mfg


----------



## ayron (1. August 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

die Evx?


----------



## Allesfänger (1. August 2013)

Das doch zum Haare ausreißen ... Ich habe halt so kleine 5-7cm twitchbaits und würde die gerne mal ausführen , aber nicht mit ner 40g Rute ... Es muss doch möglich sein das es in dem Bereich bis 20g was straffes gibt wo auch n 25er Barsch dran Gaudi macht. :-/


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Sag doch gleich was du brauchst.:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268947

Die Rute passt dafür.
Damit kann man bis zum 8cm X-Rap gut twitchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Nicht dass du twitchen mit jerken verwechselst.|supergri
Twitchen ist nur zupfen und nicht in die Leine "kloppen" dass dem Wobbler die Öse lang wird.#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich weiß.
Deshalb ja der Hinweis, dass das nicht unbedingt der Maßstab ist.:q:q:q


----------



## Kaka (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

In einem anderen Thema habe ich folgende Frage gestellt: 



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fische sehr gerne und hauptsächlich am Bach auf Forelle, Barsch  und Aitel. Dabei fische ich mit einer Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evo (1,90 m  / 4-18 g), 2000er Mitchell Alu Blade sowie 20er Mono (Balzer Platinum  Royal). Als Köder nehme ich hauptsächlich schwimmende Modelle von Salmo,  z.B. Hornet, Bullhead, Executor in 3,5 cm oder Ugly Duckling.
> 
> ...



Da am See die Rute mit 1,90 m eher nicht so optimal  ist, habe ich mir überlegt eine weitere Rute für den See anzuschaffen.  Ich habe dabei an eine Spinnrute zwischen 2,40 m und 2,70 m gedacht.  Länger will ich nicht, komme mit den kürzeren besser klar. 

Es  wird vom Ufer aus geangelt, Zielfische stehen oben dabei. Köder sind  hauptsächlich Spinner der Größe 1-3, kleine Wobbler und Blinker sowie  kleine Gufis mit maximal 10 g Köpfen. 

Habe schon mal selber recherchiert und bin dabei auf die Shimano Speedmaster BX gestoßen. 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../shimano-speedmaster-bx-angelruten/detail.jsf

In der Version 2,40 m und 7-21 g. Fischt die jemand? 

Würde mich auch über weitere Vorschläge freuen! Preislich darf es bis ca 150 € gehen. Wichtig ist mir dabei die Wurfweite mit kleinen Ködern.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich würde mal wieder die Daiwa Infinity Q Baijigger 7-28 Gr. mit 2.7m ins Spiel bringen nicht das aktuelle, das Vorgängermodell.
Wenn ich schon Gufiere benutze ich sie.....ich bin da noch eher Anfänger aber mit ihr komme ich ganz gut zurecht.

Ich Twitche nicht stark, ich mag eher progressive, weichere  Ruten aber mit ihr kann ich kleinere Minnows twitchen.

Ausserdem kann ich ab 5 Gr. Wobbler gut werfen und Blinker ab 3-4 Gr.
.Die Rute ist leider etwas Kopflastig deswegen könnte man eventuell zu 2.4m Version greifen, die auch  zum Twitchen besser geeignet wäre


----------



## Kaka (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Also ein Vorgänger dieser Rute?

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...l-2014.html&XTCsid=n00ja3c5tohogej1tr6h43neb0

Gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick sehr gut. Die Modelle in 2,40 m finde ich interessant. Hauptsächlich brauche ich sie für kleine Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker am See. Zweitrangig ist die Nutzung von kleinen Gufis, die ich aber schon auch mal damit fischen will. 

Gibts noch mehr Erfahrungen mit der Rute? Insbesondere vielleicht mit den 2,40 m Modellen (3-15 g sowie 5-20 g)?


----------



## Kaka (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich habe jetzt mal recherchiert und würde drei Ruten gerne in die engere Auswahl nehmen. Probegewedelt habe ich noch keine der drei. Hauptsächliche Nutzung: Angeln am *See* mit kleinen Wobblern (3-8 cm), Spinner Größe 1-3, kleine Blinker. Vereinzelt auch mit kleinen Gufis. Zielfische: Forelle, Barsch, Aitel, Saibling. Eben alle kleinen Räuber. 

Die Rute soll: 
- straff sein (jedoch kein Schlagstock wie z.B. die Veritas)
- gute Wurfweiten erzielen mit kleinen Ködern
- gutes Ködergefühl
- Ähnlich der Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evo (1,90 m, 4-18 g) sein, die ich top finde. Leider gibt es die nicht in Längen jenseits der 2m und gleichzeitig geringem WG, was ich für die Nutzung am See aber brauche.

*1. Shimano Speedmaster BX, 2,40 m, 7-21 g*
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../shimano-speedmaster-bx-angelruten/detail.jsf
*
2. Shimano Yasei Aori ML, 2,40 m, 7-13 g* *(oder 9-15 g)*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...40ML-240m-7-13g-Neuheit-2011_m1_p54611_x2.htm

*3. Daiwa Infinity Q Jigger Spin, 2,40 m, 5-20 g* *(oder 3-15 g*)
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...l-2014.html&XTCsid=n00ja3c5tohogej1tr6h43neb0

Ich hoffe es können ein paar Leute was über diese Ruten erzählen #6

P.S Vom reinen lesen ist die Shimano Yasei Aori mein Favorit!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

1. Speedhamster kenn ich nicht(dies Modell).

2.Aori kenne ich in 2,10m und 2,40m jeweils bei WGs und die 15er ist der 18er Mitchell etwa ebenbürtig.#6

3.Infinity Jigger hab ich die 2,10/15. Tolle UL Rute aber weit unterhalb der 18er Mitchell. Die 20er kenn ich nicht aber ausgehend von der 15er muss die immer noch unterhalb der 18er Mitchell rangieren.

#h


----------



## Kaka (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Danke für deine Einschätzung. 

Ich war heute mal unterwegs. 2 Ruten, die ich bekrabbelt habe, sind hängengeblieben. 
*
1. Balzer Matze Koch Barschpeitsche. 2,35 m, 8-23 g*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3607793...iewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true

*2. Daiwa Rnessa Jiggerspin. 2,40 m, 2-15 g*
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...roducts-model.htm?ovs_fish=21&ovs_prdrows2=10

Beide Ruten haben mir super gefallen. Straff, aber nicht zu hart. Da ich lieber vor Ort kaufe, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich die Daiwa RNessa werden. Die hat mich nebenbei auch vom Äußeren überzeugt. Sieht einfach klasse aus und hat mich überzeugt! Finde sie von der Aktion ähnlich meiner Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Evo.

Hat jemand Praxiserfahrung mit einer dieser Ruten? Grad die Balzer MK ist ja soweit ich weiß nagelneu auf dem Markt.


----------



## ritzler (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich empfehle die Shimano Yasei Aori 240M (nicht die red). Ist zwar mit einem Wg von 9-15 gr. angegeben, aber die verträgt einiges mehr und kann auch die kleinen Gewichte hervorragend werfen. Ist aber dennoch ein sensibles Stöckchen.


----------



## MAST_PROD (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von dieser Kombi

-Dam Neo 180cm und 5-15WG
-Dam Quick Neo 810
-Stroft GTM 0,18mm

Gefischt wird überwiegend im Fluss auf Forellen und Barsch.!

Grüße


----------



## Kaka (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



ritzler schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die Shimano Yasei Aori 240M (nicht die red). Ist zwar mit einem Wg von 9-15 gr. angegeben, aber die verträgt einiges mehr und kann auch die kleinen Gewichte hervorragend werfen. Ist aber dennoch ein sensibles Stöckchen.



Die kann ich hier leider nirgends ausprobieren. Aber der Beschreibung nach dürfte sie der oben genannten RNessa sehr ähnlich sein.


----------



## matze1412 (10. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich war jetzt mit nem Kumpel n paar mal an nem großen Forellensee, er hatte bis dato immer Leihgerät für mich dabei.

Wir werfen an relativ leichter und kurzer Rute (fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht welches Wurfgewicht die Ruten hatten) kleine Wobbler (Illex Tiny Fry50, Illex Chubby, Megabass Baby Griffon, Nories Laydown Minnow in 57mm usw) - halt sowas in der Größenordnung.

Um jetzt nicht ständig auf meinen Kollegen angewiesen zu sein, möchte ich mir auch gern ne Rute nebst Rolle zulegen, aber keine Mondpreise zahlen. 

In dem See sind sowohl Normalos als auch richtig dicke Forellen bis 10kg drin.... für nette Ratschläge (gern auch mit Begründung) wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Bassey (10. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Gibt es eigentlich in der UL/L Sektion etwas, womit man sehr gut 1er Mepps werfen kann, aber auch mal nen kleinen Wobbler oder Gufi bis 12g oder dergleichen?


----------



## Bassey (10. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> 'Tuerlich gibt's sowas. Sogar 'ne Auswahl.



Einige Ideen? So um es mal auszuprobieren?

Habe günstig die Cherry Wood gesehen...

Oder auch 
Cormoran K-Don Trout & Perch Spin 2,05m 2-15g


----------



## Bobster (10. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich war jetzt mit nem Kumpel n paar mal an nem großen Forellensee, er hatte bis dato immer Leihgerät für mich dabei.
> 
> ...



Schon mal gut das du dich hier eingeklinkt hast.
Ich denke im L-Bereich bist du hier für deine Forellen richtig.

Schau dich mal bei den 2000er Rollen um.
Ryobi Zauber, etc., 
Ein Wormschaftgetriebe, denke ich, bei den Ködern ist im Vorteil mit der Schnurverlegung.
Ein gutes "Schnürchen" ist auch von Vorteil.
Mehr als 5kg Tragkraft würde ich in dem Bereich nicht fischen.
Ruten-da gibt es massig.
Ein WG-Bereich von 5g - 15/20g dürfte reichen-das ist allerdings dann für den 2g schweren Tiny Fry etwas dürftig.
Rute, Rolle, Schnur ca. 150-200 Euronen oder wie sieht Dein Budget aus ?


----------



## matze1412 (11. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo Bobster,

danke für deine Antwort. 

Rute, Rolle, Schnur so ca 250€ dachte ich.

Welche Schnur ist denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## Kaka (23. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Um den Thread wie ursprünglich zu nutzen, fände ich es sehr interessant wenn einige hier einfach mal wieder ihr Light-Tackle vorstellen. Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Fischerprüfung gemacht und schnell gemerkt, dass mir das leichte Spinnfischen an Bach und See am meisten Spaß macht. 

Habe im letzten Jahr einiges gekauft für diesen Bereich. Im Moment fische ich eine etwas längere Rute sowie eine unter 2 m. 

*Rute 1:* Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin 2,40 m; WG: 2-15 g
*Rute 2:* Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVX 1,90 m; WG: 4-18 g

*Rolle 1:* Penn Atlantis 2000, bespult mir 0,08er WFT KG Plasma Round in gelb + 1,5 m FC1 Stroft (0,20)
*Rolle 2:* Quantum Smoke 25, bespult mit 0,20er Stroft GTM + 1,5 m FC1 Stroft (0,20) 

Die Kombis sind austauschbar und egal in welcher Zusammenstellung absolut stimmig. 

*Köder: *
_*Hauptsächlich: *_2er Mepps in sämtlichen Farben, kleine Wobbler (Ugly Duckling sowie Salmo Hornet; schwimmend 3,5 cm), Effzett 6 g in verschiedenen Farben
*Gelegentlich: *Rapala Max Rap (7 cm), Mepps Aglia Longue Größe 2, diverse Kleinwobbler

*Zielfische: *Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Saibling, Barsch und Aitel

Also los. Würde mich wirklich interessieren was ihr da aktuell so fischt, da ich diese leichte Fischerei super interessant finde.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (23. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo,

ich habe leider kein Tackle vorzustellen, sondern würde eher um eine kurze Beratung bitten..ich hoffe dies ist in diesem Thread ebenfalls erlaubt.

Ich suche für die kommende Saison eine Rute um auf Barsche zu jiggen. Gefischt wird im Stillwasser, hauptsächlich mit Gummis/ Twistern, etc.

Beim suchen bin ich auf folgende Modelle gestoßen:

Sportex Black Arrow Spin 2,4m    0-20gr

Sportex Carboflex 2,4m     0-20gr

Sportex Instinct 2,5m     0-20gr

Berkley Skeletor Pro 2,4m   4-24gr

Preislich stellt die Black Arrow das absolute Maximum dessen dar, was ich gewillt bin auszugeben #6

Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen um damit hauptsächlich auf Barsch zu jiggen? Übliche Ködergrößen zwischen 3cm und 8cm an 5-7gr. Köpfen...Bräuchte etwas mehr Wurfweite, daher würde ich zu 2,4m tendieren.


----------



## ulfisch (23. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fische meine leichten Ruten hauptsächlich an meinem stehenden Gewässer, bei dem ich auch auf Weite angewiesen bin.
Zudem fische ich viel im Urlaub am Mittelmeer und möchte auch da auf ein oder 2 leichte Ruten nicht verzichten.

Ich fische am liebsten alle Arten von Wobblern, bin zuletzt aber auch mit Jigs unterwegs gewesen...sowas hier von 3 bis 27 GR.
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/hikoboshi-fishing/item/littejack_1056_38g/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en
Hatte schon 2 Forellen und ein Hecht biss darauf
aber zurück zum Thema.

Ich liebe das leichte Zeug, ist einfach tolles Spielzeug:l

Angefangen hats bei mir mit einer G.Loomis GL3 SR 843-2 1/16-5/16 2,10m gefischt zuerst mit einer 1000er Rarenium und dann mit einer Exist native custom.
Ist wirklich eine schöne Combo und super balanciert.
Mich erstaunt es immer wieder wie gut so eine abgestimmte Combo wirft..


Schnell stellte sich heraus, dass ich auch im Urlaub auf(sher) leichtes Gerät nicht verzichten möchte und machte mich auf die Suche nach einer UL-Reiserute.


Die Auswahl war da eher klein und so landete ich bei der Bercley Muscle Flex 0-10Gr. WG 1.68m 4-teilig.
Dazu gönnte ich mir eine Daiwa Fuego 1000.
Ich lieeebe:l das Ding ebenfalls super balanciert, tut die Rute was sie kann bei Ködern bis 7Gr.
Dadurch, dass ich sie viel im Urlaub habe, teile ich mit ihr viele schöne Erinnerungen.

Die Berkley und die G.Loomis sind beide in der Aktion her recht ähnlich, die Berkley steckt in Sachen Wurfweite nicht zurück.

Ich war aber immer auf der Suche nach einer längeren UL-Rute .4m damit ich sowohl über den Hebel als auch über die Aufladung auf Weite komme.
Schließlich bin ich bei einer Graphiteleader Finezza gelandet
0.6-8Gr. WG bei 2,59m Länge Gesamtgewicht 86Gr.:q
Da fliegt der Kram doch noch etwas weiter allerdings lassen sich, schlecht zu werfende, Köder auch nicht viel weiter werfen.

Das geile aber durch ihre recht schnelle Aktion und ihre sensible Spitze, die weiß gefärbt ist, lassen sich leichte Jigs und sicher auch Gummifische super fischen.
Man braucht gar nicht mehr auf die Schnur achten, die weiße Spitze zeigt alles genau an, viel besser als eine auffällige gefärbte Schnur#6

Wobbler fischte ich bis 5Gr. je nach Tauchschaufel lassen sie sich bis 4-5Gr. twitchen.
Jigs habe ich  3,5 und 7Gr. gefischt.

Ich werde die Rute am Mittelmeer stationieren um dort von Felsen zu jiggen oder Hornhechten mit Kukös nachzustellen, natürlich wohlwissend dass ich irgendwann für GER auch noch mal ähnliches will#d


Ich habe die Rute mit meiner Fuego und mit einer Shimano Soare 30 HGS gefischt, die Soare bleibt drauf, sie liegt aber mit beiden perfekt in der Hand.


Kleines Manko, so wie ich die Rute halte, lockere ich manchmal den Rollenhalter weil er von unten geschraubt wird aber nie ganz auf.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@jack
Die Skelli vergiss mal ..die ist in 2,40 m.M.n. dafür zu "brettig"

Die Carboflex hatte ich mal im Laden begrabbelt,naja..ist so eine Rutenaktion die man mögen sollte.
Nicht wirklich eine reine Jigge..eher gutmütige Allroundspinne..kann viel aber nix davon wirklich überzeugend.Ist aber wie gesagt nur mein Eindruck.

Bei den anderen beiden muss ich passen.

Gerlinger hat noch die alte Berkley Ripple Pro da..2,40 m 5-21g 

Läge € technisch leicht über der Black Arrow

Wenns günstiger sein darf:Spro Micro Shooter ML..gibts in 2,10- 2,20-2,30 und 2,40 m..jeweils -18g Wg. Hatte die Tage mal die 2,10m begrabbelt,vom trockenwedeln in Verbindung mit dem recht günstigen Preis,machte die einen recht guten Eindruck.

Muss es überhaupt 2,40 m sein?
Wenn die Gesamtabstimmung Rute,Rolle,Schnur optimal passt,feuert man selbst mit einer 2,10m sehr,sehr weit..

In welcher Entfernung ca. hast du da bei dir am Wasser die Fangträchtige Zone?


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (23. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@Ruhrfischer: welchen Vorteil siehst du in kürzeren Ruten? bessere Balance, da weniger Ringe im Spitzenbereich??

Mit einer etwas längeren Rute käme man halt auch mal über Uferbewuchs weg bei ufernahen Würfen??


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Jein..Beringung wäre ein Punkt..da haben die Hersteller auch untersch.Philosophien..selbst bei identischer Rutenlänge.

Balance ist ein Thema..man kann Balance aber schlichter als über die Ringe kaputt machen,nämlich über das Verhälnis der Grifflänge,bis 2.10m läuft das zumeist gut ab..darüber hinaus kann es bereits spürbar negativ werden.In meinen Augen sogar noch nerviger als bei Ruten höherer WG Klassen.Bei denen könnte man Kopflastigkeit immer noch ein wenig mit dem Rollengewicht (je nach Griffhaltung)oder halt effektiven Balancegewichten im Rutenheck kompensieren..letzteres macht bei der L Klasse m.M.n. ruckzuck die Spritzigkeit kaputt.Und eine 4000er Rolle dürfte daran auch nicht der Hit sein.

Die L Klasse besitzt zieml.oft
rel.kurze Griffe..passt du den mit steigender Rutenlänge nicht an,machts bei den leichten nicht wirklich Laune.Ausgewogenheit und Spaß der L im Arxxx
Passt du ihn an,gehts von der Netto Nutzlänge ab..mal mehr,mal weniger

Hängt halt davon ab,wieviel Gehirnschmalz der Hersteller in den Gesamtaufbau der Rute steckt.
Und wieviel Kosten natürlich.Gibt natürlich auch gut konstruierte längere L..kosten aber auch meist mehr.

Ich fische gerne um/bis 2.10 m der Handlichkeit wegen,Wurfweiten bis 40m mit 5-7 g sind da null Problem.
Und wenn mal ein Hardbait drankommt,ist twitchen auch noch ohne erhöhten Standpunkt machbar,ohne gleich mit der Rutenspitze im Wasser zu hängen.

Rute muss natürlich primär den eigenen Gewohnheiten und den Umständen am Gewässer genügen.


----------



## matze1412 (24. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Wie ist denn die WFT Penzill in 1,95m 4-15g? Hat jemand die Rute und kann was dazu sagen? Fällt sie eher "weich" oder etwas "härter" aus? Möchte damit kleine Wobbler (Tiny Fry 50, Chubby 38, Nories Laydown Minnow und sowas in der Richtung) werfen am Forellen See,  sind auch teilweise richtig fette Brummer drin.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. März 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die WFT Penzill in 1,95m 4-15g? Hat jemand die Rute und kann was dazu sagen?



Hier ich..steht 5 m und die Ecke im Flur.

Tja..was soll man zur Penzill noch sagen?Wer leichte Abstriche in der Verarbeitung toleriert und das sehr schlichte schwarze Design mag,wird mit dem m.M.n. Preis/Leistungssieger der letzten Jahre sicher seine Freude haben.

Wobei die auch das Problem der anderen Penzills hat..sie verpackt mehr als das angegebene obere Lure weight.Heisst aber im Umkehrschluss,das die 4g Untergrenze leider auch nicht passt,mit 4 g passiert da nicht wirklich viel in Punkto Rutenaufladung..wäre bei 4g Wobblern eher schleudern als elegant werfen, das wäre eher was für die 1,5-6,5g Penzill.Die fühlt sich mit ca. 5-7g am wohlsten.

An der 4-15g fische ich gerne 4 Inch Gummis sowie an Wobblern u.a.den DD Squirrel 67,den LC Pointer ebenfalls als Tiefläufer und auch gerne tieflaufende Cranks um die 5-6cm.Bei flacher laufenden Minnows passts auch bis ca.10 cm
Länge gut.

Der Blank an sich verfügt über zieml.große Reserven wenn mal was grösseres Interesse am Köder zeigt.Die Aktion der Rute würde ich generell als gelungen und ausgewogen bezeichnen.Weich ist sie garantiert nicht.Angenehm straff aber kein"Besen".


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin,

ich hol den alten Thread mal wieder hoch. Ich suche eine Rute ~2,70m mit der sich Köder zwischen 4 und 8 Gramm präzise werfen aber trotz Strömung noch führen lassen.

Der beangelte Fluss ist 10-20m breit, hat recht hohe/steile Ufer und an vielen Stellen ordentlich Kraut am Rand. Daher die lange Rute.

Gefischt wird mit Spinnern Größe 2-3, Wobblern zwischen 4-8 Gramm und kleinen Blinkern. Beute sind vor allem dicke Döbel (bis 60cm) und kleinere Hechte. Große Hechte kann man allerdings nicht ausschließen.

Bisher war ich mit zwei Varianten der alten Berkley Series One unterwegs. Die 2.40m/4-24g ist etwas zu kurz um an dem Gewässer gut fischen zu können und zu brettig beim Wurf um die Köder wirklich präzise ins Wasser zu bringen. Die 2,70m/-40g passt von der Länge aber das Gefühl beim Wurf ist noch schlechter als bei der 2,40m/4-24g.

Außer einer Fenwick HMX Spin (2,80m/3-15g) hab ich nichts in der Hand gehabt was von den Eckdaten gepasst hat. Allerdings war genau die Fenwick ein ziemlicher Lämmerschwanz und ist zurückgegangen. (Edit: Stand im Katalog als HMX, war aber eine Iron Hawk... fällt mir gerade wieder ein)

Von den Eckdaten her schein die Savagear Parabellum Spin 2,79m/3-16g ganz gut zu passen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit und lohnt es die zu begrabbeln?

Achja: ich bin armer Student (nicht mehr lange....). Soll heißen die Rute kann gerne, muss aber nicht zwingend günstig sein. Dann muss ich halt noch ein paar Wochen länger warten 

Ich hoffe hier kommt vielleicht der ein oder andere passende Vorschlag 

Als Spaßrute für die Küste soll das gute Stück auch herhalten 


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Hann. Münden (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hol den alten Thread mal wieder hoch. Ich suche eine Rute ~2,70m mit der sich Köder zwischen 4 und 8 Gramm präzise werfen aber trotz Strömung noch führen lassen.



Habe die Shimano Catana CX 270 UL 1-11g für solche Späße.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Angele auch im Fließgewässer.
http://www.team-rapa.pl/recenzja/shimano-catana-cx-270-ul/

https://translate.google.de/transla...recenzja/shimano-catana-cx-270-ul/&edit-text=


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hmm, sieht schonmal interessant aus.

Aber wie sieht die mit nem 3er Mepps oder 5-7cm Rapala Countdown gegen bzw schräg zur Strömung aus? Ist man da schon beim Halbkreis?


----------



## CKBW (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....39_FOX-RAGE-Terminator-Elite-Crank---Jig.html

Ich werfe mal die Rute in die Runde, ist mit 2,75m lang genug, aber dir warscheinlich vom Wurfgewicht her zu schwer, ich Fische die Rute nicht selber aber eine andere aus der terminator Serie und bin begeistert, Super verarbeitet und ein Top Köder Gefühl.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin,

die ist ne Ecke zu schwer. Da kann ich dann meine Küstenspinne nehmen. Auch ne alte Series One 3m/8-32g. Bin total begeistert von der Rute und die liegt kaum über den 7-28g. Da fängts dann so ab 15g an wirklich Spaß zu machen.

Im Prinzip kann man sagen siúche ich eine leichte Küstenspinnrute. Mir liegt das Semiparabolische und nicht ganz knüppelharte mehr und da ich 0,00% Gummi fische, brauche ich auch keine brettharte Rute mit Spitzenaktion.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Klingt auch nicht verkehrt. Ich sammel einfach mal n paar Modelle und geh dann verschiedene Läden abklappern um hoffentlich mal die entsprechenden Modelle in die Hand nehmen zu können.

Die Shimano Nexave CX 270 L kommt auch erstmal auf die Liste zur Balzer und der Catana.

Was hat es eigentlich mit den Jiggerspin Ruten auf sich? Da gibt es viele im entsprechenden Längen- und WG-Bereich...


----------



## Bobster (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann man sagen siúche ich eine leichte Küstenspinnrute. Mir liegt das Semiparabolische und nicht ganz knüppelharte mehr und da ich 0,00% Gummi fische, brauche ich auch keine brettharte Rute mit Spitzenaktion.



Wenn es Dir um die "klassische" Aktion *für *Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker geht,dann kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, das Du Dich einmal bei SPORTEX umschaust.
Für mein GUFI-gezuppel nehme ich auch teilweise andere Fabrikate mit den dazugehörigen Blankrückmeldungen, aber für das von Dir beschriebene Einsatzgebiet bin ich schon seit sehr langer Zeit bei denen "hängengeblieben" 

Eine ältere KEV-Spin, in Deinem benötigtem WG-Bereich, von e-bay,kann ich Dir wirklich nur empfehlen.

Ich hatte mir vor einigen Jahren die Kev Spin (light ?)
in einer Länge von 2,60 (?) und einem WG von 15g geholt.
Genial :l
für diese Angelart. 

Wirft von 6g - 16g perfekt und hab zum Wobblern, Blinkern und Spinnern bis jetzt nicht vergleichbares in der Hand gehabt.....und hatte schon einiges in der Hand 

Allerdings würde diese mir fürs küstenfischen dann auch wieder zu kurz ! und zu leicht sein.

Dafür würde ich dann doch bis 30g gehen und 3.00 m kann man dort doch ungehindert nutzen.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin,

die Kev Spin light gibts wohl leider weder neu noch gebraucht :-/
Die aktuellen Sportex Ruten sind mir entweder zu kurz oder zu kräftig. Warum müssen die auch bei fast allen Herstellern mit zunehmender Länge kräftiger werden?! #q kommt wohl aus Japan der Mist...

Für die Küste hab ich die Series One 3m/8-32g. Allerdings will ich, wenn sonst nix geht, auch mal kleine 1er-2er Spinner an der Küste werfen können. Im Sommer nachts im Flachwasser z.b.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Nickinho (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

moin, ich weiß, dass ich mir jetzt alle Beiträge durchlesen könnte aber ehrlich gesagt, hoffe ich trotzdem das ihr mir Empfehlungen aussprechen könnt.
ich suche ne schicke combo auf barsch.
Gewässer ist ein baggersee den ich vom boot aus beangel.
das sind massenhaft großbarsche drinne um die 50+ und die sollen richtig Spaß machen.
meistens beangel ich z.b den see mit 5 - 7g jig und einen 4 inch easy shiner....so in dieser Richtung liegen die jeweiligen Köder von mir.

könnt mir gerne alles anbieten, ob stangenrute oder nicht und gleich ne passende rolle die "perfekt" dazu passt.
Preislich habe ich mir erstmal keine grenzen gesetzt.

würde mich über antworten freuen und sage schonmal danke für eure mühe.

lg,

nick

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine neue Traumkombo zum leichten Spinnfischen am Bach und See. Köder hauptsächlich 2er Mepps und kleinere Wobbler. Gelegentlich auch mal ein Gummifisch. 

Rute: Shimano Yasei Aori ML; 2,10 m; 7-13 g WG, 88 g
Rolle: Quantum Smoke 25; 213 g
Schnur: Stroft GTM; 0,20 mm

Zusammen wiegt das ganze grad mal ~ 300 g. Ein Traum!


----------



## H.Senge (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich  fische die Daiwa Infinity Q in 2,10m mit 3-15gr wurfgewicht. daran eine Daiwa Caldia in 2500 und bespannt ist das ganze mit einer 0,14er Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid.

Daran fische ich alle normalen Wobbler, und Jigs bis 7gr. + Gummifisch.


Zur not mach ich aber auch mal ne Wagglermontage an der Rute,  wenn ich Köderfische brauche.

Wenns ne Runde entspannter sein soll preislich, tuts auch die Lexa als Rolle.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi
Ich suche eine leichte Barsch und Forellenrute, mit der ich Wobbler ab ca. 3 Gramm bis 9 Gramm (Abu tormentor, 7 cm, 9 Gramm) twitchen kann. Da ich an Bächen mit Gestrüpp und Ufern angle, fällt da gerne mal was runter. 
Ich würde nur ungern mehr als 50€ für eine Rute ausgeben, die nicht lange hält. Ich verwende nur Wobbler, also ist es egal wenn der Stecken zu taub für Gufis ist ist.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt gute Tipps,

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Kaka (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Knapp über deinem Budget:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...8-SPIN-190m-4-18g_c783-784-1313_p50413_x2.htm

Eine Top Rute für den Preis. 

Wenn es etwas teurer sein darf, bringe ich die Aoris ins Spiel. Da gibt es sowohl Red Aori (ca. 60-80 €) als auch als Auslaufmodell die weiße (~ 120 €). Jeweils in 2,10 m und 7-13 g sowie 9-15 g WG. 

Ich besitze alle genannten Ruten und kann sie bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen. Fische auch sehr viel am Bach mit Wobblern. Daher dürfte das auch für dich passen.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Die Mag pro lite evx ist natürlich top, ich habe die lite ohne evx mit 2-8 Gramm WG. Ob ich die auch wirklich kauf ist erstmal fraglich, wobei die Rute schon zu den Besten im Preissegment gehört. Danke für die Tipps.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Anstatt den 1 mio. Thread zu eröffnen hole ich das thema mal wieder hoch.

Ich suche einen Ersatz für meine Savage Gear MPP 7-24 Gr. 2,45m.

Zielfisch: Barsch
Köder: NUR Gummifische (7gr Kopf, 7 - 10cm)
Gewässer: Tiefe Seen

Die MPP ist eig die perfekte rute nur für mich einfach zu schlecht verarbeitet.
Mir ist wichtig das die Rute nicht kürzer als 2,40m ist und eine ähnliche Aktion wie die MPP hat (hoffe jemand hat die Rute schon gefischt)

Budget spielt erstmal keine Rolle.

Also kurz gesagt, was ist zurzeit das beste für Barsch mit Jigs bis max ca. 17g (gesamtgewicht) ?

PS. Erwähnenswert wäre noch das ich es hasse wenn man am Rückteil des Griffs den Blank sieht. Ein durchgehender Griff, am liebsten aus Kork wäre ein Traum!


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Budget spielt erstmal keine Rolle.



Ein Mann, ein Wort #6

Ich bin schon etwas länger als "Vielangler" im Geschäft
und habe mir im Laufe meiner Karriere schon so manchen
Barschstecken gegönnt.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mich aber entschlossen dem ganzen Konsumwahn abzuschwören und bin dazu übergegangen, mir für die einzelnen Angelarten und die jeweilige WG-Klasse, nur noch die auf mich und den Zielfisch in der WG-Klasse passende Rute
aufbauen zu lassen !....und bin sehr zufrieden damit :k

Lass Dir doch einfach den Stecken Deiner Wahl auf Dich zu schneidern und aufbauen.
Dann haste was für ewig.....passt und ist "mittig" !
Mit 200 - 300 €uronen biste dabei...und gut ist es.
 Harrison VHF oder CTS Blanks verwende ich in der Klasse.


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

das habe ich mir schon sehr oft überlegt.

was mich davon abhält ist das ich die rute vorher nicht in die hand nehmen kann. bin mir so unsicher


----------



## Ötsch (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi, wollte mal eure Meinung wissen ob diese Combi gut für Barsch ist?
Ich möchte daran Wobbler und Gufis fischen, am Fluss (wenig strömung) und Seen vom Boot aus.

*Shimano Stradic Spin 6'1" (185Cm) L         *

*Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 2500 Fa         *


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> das habe ich mir schon sehr oft überlegt. was mich davon abhält ist das ich die rute vorher nicht in die hand nehmen kann. bin mir so unsicher


 
 Sicherlich kostet es einem als Kölner eine große Überwindung mal eben nach Düsseldorf zu fahren .......:q
 Dort gibt es mindestens 2  großartige Rutenbauer.
 Da kannste mit den Blanks sogar zur Probe angeln....

 Dafür muss man sich halt etwas Zeit nehmen
aber dafür ist der Winter ja da....
 Das Ergebnis wird im Frühjahr unvergleichlich sein


----------



## Bobster (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Otsch schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mal eure Meinung wissen ob diese Combi gut für Barsch ist?
> Ich möchte daran Wobbler und Gufis fischen, am Fluss (wenig strömung) und Seen vom Boot aus.
> 
> *Shimano Stradic Spin 6'1" (185Cm) L *
> ...



Das was ich mir darüber zurecht gegoogelt habe,
 sieht doch nicht schlecht aus.
 Besser geht natürlich immer, aber, obwohl ich die Rute nicht kenne, denke ich, du wirst damit Spaß haben können.
 Eine 2500er Rolle sollte auch immer passen.


----------



## Basti aus Kassel (17. November 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi

Habe auch nun mal wieder auf diesem Sektor zugeschlagen und fuer die Bachforellen und unseren kleinen Baechen was feines gekauft.
Da Forellen bis 1,2 kg vorhanden sind und viele Wurzeln ging Ul nicht.

Also eine Shimano Lure Matic 66L in 1,97m und Wg bis 15 g.
Als Rolle eine Shimano Ranerium 1000Ci 4 mit einmal 18ner Mono und für Barsche ne 08er Power Pro.

Die Rute musste ich in Japan bestellen, da nur ganz wenig Exemplare nach Deutschland gekommen sind und hier Schweineteuer sind mm Vergleich.


----------



## Ul-Freak (21. November 2014)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fische auf beide die Major Craft Crostage Mebaru K Rock Fish in 2,28m und einem Wg von 0,5-5 Gr.Als Rolle dient mir eine 1000er Ncrt Slam von Ryobi bespult mit 0,6er Braid.
Trotz der schnellen Aktion für mich die erste Wahl auch auf Forelle.Nur die Länge könnte in so manchem Bach stören.


----------



## Niklas1802 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich suche für die neue Forellensaison eine neue Spinnrute.
Die letzten 2 Jahre habe ich mit der Berkley Cherrywood Graphite (2,74m und 9-28gr Wg) gefischt. Von der Länge her passt sie gut. Kürzer sollte die Neue auch nicht sein, da ich vom Ufer aus fische und so oft die Länge benötige.
Allerdings ist sie für Forellen doch etwas überdimensioniert denke ich. Bin mit der Rute früher eigentlich auf Hecht losgezogen.
Befischen tue ich einen kleinen Bach (2-5m Breite) und nen Fluss (ca 15m Breit) mit mittelmäßiger Strömung.
Köder sind zu 90% Wobbler zwischen 4 und 8 cm. 
Habe das Netz jetzt 2 Tage durchgesucht und bin immer noch nicht wirklich schlauer.#c
Bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes zum Beispiel bin ich sehr unsicher was ich benötige, da ich noch eine 2,1m Rute mit 2-15gr von Teton Trout habe die sehr "schwabbelig" ist. Diese kann ich unabhängig von der Spitze gar nicht im Fluss einsetzen.
Die von Berkley dagegen ist mir schon wieder zu "hart" 
Was würdet ihr mir raten?
Wie wäre es z.B. mit dieser? http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-st...18g&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Guenstiger.de


----------



## Birger83 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin Moin liebe Mitglieder,

ich bräuchte mal euren Rat. Ich suche eine neue Rolle für meine DAM Neo Finesse (2,1m, 5-15g WG). Als Köder kommen hauptsächlich Spinner der Größe 0-2, manchmal 3 zum Einsatz. Ferner auch noch kleine Wobbler von 4-7cm und GuFis am 5g Jig bis ca 8cm Länge. 

Ich schwanke zwischen drei Rollen. Shimano Aernos, Spro Gold Arc und WFT Penzill Spin. Tests habe ich gelesen, kann leider hier in der Gegend keine der Rollen in die Hand nehmen. 

Über die Größe bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Eigentlich sollte eine 1000er ja ausreichend sein. Wenn ich die Rolle aber vielleicht mal an ne größere Rute hängen möchte, dann macht sich wahrscheinlich eine 2000er/2500er mehr Sinn.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine der Rollen und kann mir seine Erfahrungswerte mitteilen? Ich bin auch offen für Alternativen. Danke euch!


----------



## Mikey3110 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Bei der Penzill kann ich nicht mitreden.

Würde dir die 3000er Aernos ans Herz legen. Die hat eine flachere Spule als die 2500er. Die Arc ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Allerdings läuft für mein Empfinden eine Aernos leichter. Bei der Arc merkt man halt, dass man was Robustes kurbelt. Die Aernos ist weiterhin gute 20€ günstiger.

Rollengröße ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde so 1000er Fummelröllchen spitze. Andere sagen, dass man durch den kleineren Spulendurchmesser Einbußen hinsichtlich der Wurfweite in Kauf nehmen muss. Flexibler bist du mit einer größeren auf jeden Fall, wenn die doch mal auf eine andere Rute geschraubt werden soll.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Penzill ist ja auch nur ein weiterer Ryobi Zauber Klon,wie auch die Gold Arc.Vom Laufverhalten kein Unterschied..

Gegen die WFT spricht m.M.n.die fehlende E-Spule,gegen die Gold der rel.hohe Preis.Eine Original Zauber ist preiswerter,sieht zeitloser aus(Geschmackssache) und hat eine E-Spule.

2000er und 1000er haben übr.die gleiche Bodygröße.Spule d.1000er ist minimal kleiner.


----------



## man1ac (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich frag hier auch direkt mal mit: Ich suche als Schnur eine Power Pro 0,08 (rot oder gelb) ich find verdammt nochmal keinen Shop der eine lieferbar hat.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Gerlinger hat noch 275 m Spulen in rot


----------



## man1ac (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Was soll ich denn bitte mit 275m 
Ich hab die Nase voll, es kommt 0,1er in Rot drauf !Die kriegt man wenigstens gescheit!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



man1ac schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn bitte mit 275m



Z.B. die Hälfte davon aufspulen und die andere beiseite legen

Spare in der (Schnur)Zeit,dann hast du in der Not


----------



## Birger83 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Vielen Dank @Mikey3110 und @ RuhrfischerPG. 

Ich entnehme euren Aussagen, dass die Aernos quasi als Favorit aus dem Rennen hervorgeht. Über die Größe muss ich mir dann noch einig werden. Danke für die Erläuterungen und Erfahrungsberichte, das hilft mir immer mehr als irgendwelche "neutralen" Tests zu lesen. Wobei ich noch eine Frage zur Aernos habe. Stimmt es, dass die Einstellungen der Bremse sich nur durch relativ viele Umdrehungen von anschlagsfest bis drillfest verändern lassen? Das wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Auschlusskriterium, aber dennoch gut zu wissen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Bremse funktioniert bei den Ryobi Originalen,wie aber auch bei WFT oder Spro Klonen nach meinem Empfinden eindeutig besser..das kann selbst meine 40€ Passion deutlich besser als meine Technium.

Die Aernos wäre nur in der ersten Auswahlkonstellation (knapper) Favorit..

Weils so schön ist,werfe ich mal zusätzlich die 2015er Daiwa Exceler ins Rennen

http://www.derangelshop.com/Angelro...Exceler-EA-1500A-140-0-20-230g-10415-150.html

1.Link war Mumpitz,sorry,müsste jetzt funzen


----------



## man1ac (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Meine Combo kristallisiert sich auch so langsam heraus.
Besonderen Dank hier an Rayzero, Ruhrfischer und Kaka! #6

An der Jackson STL X-Pro Lite 5-15g soll jetzt eine Spro Black Arc 8200 (konnte ich für unter 60€ und 6% Qipu Cashback ergattern) zum Einsatz kommen.

Ich frage mich jetzt nur ob ich dort eine 0,06er oder 0,08er PP drauf machen soll. Die 0,06er wäre im Zulauf, aber zurückschicken wäre auch okay (dafür dann die 0,08er).? Was meint ihr passt idealer?


War übrigens noch im Angelladen meines Vertrauens und mal so geschaut was dort im Angebot ist. Kennt ihr Doiyo  Iron Claw Ninjin als Spinnrute? Fühlte sich 1a an das Teil!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ist da etwa jemand im Kaufrausch?

Jackson und Black Arc,schick und funktionell für einen relativ schmalen Taler.

Für die ganz dünne PP dürfte u.a.RayZero der kompetentere Ansprechpartner sein,hab die noch nicht gefischt.

Zur Doiyo ..hatte die einmal im Laden kurz begrabbelt.Nun ja,eine auf modern gestylte Rute.Aha Effekt blieb trotzdem aus.


----------



## man1ac (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Kauf***was`? 

Ich stelle grad zu meinem Entsetzten fest, das Powerpro gute Unterschiede zwischen Englischer und US Seite gemacht. Die Durchmesser kann man sich ja damit getrost in die Haar schmieren  WEnn wir danach gehen dass die 0,08 die Zweit-dünnste ist, wäre das nach US Seite 8lb und nach UK 9lb...

Da ich die rote in 0,08 nur bei Gerlinger mit Mindermengenzuschlag bekomme (gehts noch?), schau ich grad bei ebay UK oder US ob da was geht ...

Edit: Und die ists geworden:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Pro-U...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3ae7a6ed

Preislich mehr als in Ordnung!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Vergleich einfach nur die US Angaben mit den hiesigen.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageLNEPOWPRO-PPSL.html 

Zur Vergleichstabelle auf "Description"klicken.

Da kommt es beim verschiffen über den grossen Teich ,pro Breitengrad zum physikalischen Phänomen der Tragkraftsteigerung.


----------



## man1ac (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Vergleich einfach nur die US Angaben mit den hiesigen.
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageLNEPOWPRO-PPSL.html
> 
> ...


Gibts da gute Berechnungsverfahren? [emoji12] 
Freu mich auf die Schnur, hoffe damit werden einige Barsche auf meinem Teller landen


----------



## Kaka (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Gibt's hier Leute, die eine Tailwalk Backoo fischen? Falls ja, ein paar Infos wären super


----------



## Kjeld (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Gibts hier User, die die Daiwa R'Nessa Ultra Ligt Spin schon mal in der Hand hatten? Erfahrungen?  

*
*


----------



## Kaka (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich habe eine Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin 2-15 g in 2,40 m. Meinst du die damit oder was anderes?


----------



## Kjeld (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin 2-15 g in 2,40 m. Meinst du die damit oder was anderes?



Das sind verschiedene Ruten. Ich meine die Daiwa R'Nessa Ultra Light in 1-9 gr Wg. mit 1,95 m.


----------



## Kaka (15. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So, die leichte Kombo hat eine neue Rolle bekommen. Und ich denke so bleibt das vorerst auch. Hoffe ich zumindest für den Geldbeutel...|supergri

Tailwalk BackHoo KR S672ML (3,5 bis 10 g)
Shimano Biomaster 2500 FB
Daiwa 8 Braid 0,12 mm + 1,5 m FC2 Stroft 0,20 mm

Extra eine 0,12er weil den ganz dünnen der Daiwa 8 Braid ja öfter mal Tüddelei vorgeworfen mit. Mit der 12er bin ich schon letztes Jahr gut gefahren. Ist sowieso als angegebene 12er dünner als eine 0,08er WFT Plasma. 

Und auch extra keine 1000er Rolle. Mag diese Miniröllchen nicht. Die Biomaster hat vorerst die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 abgelöst. Somit habe ich jetzt zwei super Röllchen. Die Extreme jetzt als Ersatz. 

Vielleicht kann man den Thread jetzt zum Saisonbeginn wieder zum Leben erwecken. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber ich finde es immer interessant zu lesen mit was für (neuen) Kombos so die anderen unterwegs sind #6


----------



## thomas1602 (15. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ich hab die Mitchell auch, mich würde man interessieren wie du die Biomaster im vergleich siehst ?

ahso ich hab die mitchell an einer Okuma one Rod 7-20g, leichtere Köder lassen sich auch noch fischen. Wobei die Rute mir einen Tick zu hart ist.
*
*


----------



## Kaka (15. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> ich hab die Mitchell auch, mich würde man interessieren wie du die Biomaster im vergleich siehst ?



Kann noch keinen Langzeitvergleich liefern, aber einen ersten Eindruck. Die Biomaster läuft noch sanfter und sie ist ja noch gar nicht richtig eingelaufen nach einmal angeln. Das ist schon ein wahrer Genuss. Die Extreme läuft ja auch superweich, aber man merkt schon einen Unterschied. Biomaster ist in 2500 natürlich etwas größer und auch schwerer als die Extreme 500. Schnurverlegung ist sie auch nochmal besser als die Extreme. Bin gespannt wie sie sich im Langzeitvergleich macht. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut!


----------



## randio (15. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Auf Forelle und Döbel fische ich gerne meine Shimano Fahrenheit mit ner 1000er Fireblood. Wenn ich mit vielen Barben rechnen kann/muss, dann auch mal etwas "gröber" mit ner 2500er Rolle.


----------



## Spiderpike (16. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fische mit ner Pezon & Michel Spécialist S 190 L Finess Snake 2-7gr. 188 cm einteilige Rute mit ner Rarenium 2500er und ner Stroft GTP drauf....
Ich muss echt sagen das die Rute genau meinen Geschmack trifft....eine super progressive Aktion. Die Rute hat schön Rückrat und biegt sich von der Spitze stuffenweise zum Hanteil...sehr dynamisch. Unglaublich wie man die leichtesten 2-3gr. Köder weeeiiittt und exakt werfen kann. Und die Drills machen echt Spaas. Man merkt bei kurzen Ruten echt was es ausmacht wenn der Blank nur aus einem Stück besteht...sämtliche vibrationen aus der Spitze kann man mit der Hand und dem Zeigefinger erspühren.

Nur wenn ich zu den Gebirgsbächen klettern will kann ich keinen Einteiler gebrauchen.....ansonsten nur noch #6


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/18/7fe65675f017114f4d149b909b8d07ff.jpg

Momentan nur die Abu Garcia Veritas 722ml 3-15g mit ner Abu Garcia Revo S20 und 0,10er Power Pro. Rute hat eine wunderbar weiche Spitze und wirft auch sehr leichte Köder noch schön weit.

Will aber noch eine straffere JDM Rute ... Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@Ray Zero die Veritas ist hammer hab ich letztes jahr immer gefischt macht auch richtig Spaß und hab einige schöne Fische mit ihr landen können  

Mir war sie dann letztendlich auch nicht straff genug hab mir jetzt noch eine Abu Garcia Veracity 6'9'' (2,05 m) 2-8 gr. WG zugelegt und konnte diese letzten Samstag gleich mal testen. genau das richtige für meinen Einsatzzweck. Leichte Skirted-Jigs, Texas Rigs und Drop-Shot funktioniert alles super. Die Rute ist auch noch ein leichtgewicht mit 101 Gramm. 
Konnte auf anhieb n schönes 45 Aitel und ne 61 cm ReFo damit fangen. Hat ne Super Rückmeldung und macht tierisch Spaß.

Gruß Alex


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Btw..das mit den Bildern der Kombos finde ich super.


----------



## xaru (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo zusammen, den Kaufrausch kenn ich sehr gut zum leide meiner besseren Hälfte  #d

Bei mir durfte jetzt eine Fox Terminator Easy Twitch & Jig 2,10 und 3-14 gr mit. Extrem straffer Blank, geniale Rückmeldung so wie ich es mir wünschte, kleine Wobbler mit 4 gr lassen sich schön werfen und führen. Auch zum leichten Dropshot hab ich sie schon getestet #6

Mit der Rolle bin ich mir noch nicht ganz einig, hab im Moment eine 2500 drauf was für mich von der größe her auch passt, wollte erstmal testen bevor ich blind noch evtl eine Falsche Rolle dazu kaufe.
Im Fokos hab ich die Aernos oder Stradic, sind momentan im Angebot oder auch ne Abu Revo SX, mal sehen.


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Icehockeyplayer96 schrieb:


> @Ray Zero die Veritas ist hammer hab ich letztes jahr immer gefischt macht auch richtig Spaß und hab einige schöne Fische mit ihr landen können
> 
> Mir war sie dann letztendlich auch nicht straff genug hab mir jetzt noch eine Abu Garcia Veracity 6'9'' (2,05 m) 2-8 gr. WG zugelegt und konnte diese letzten Samstag gleich mal testen. genau das richtige für meinen Einsatzzweck. Leichte Skirted-Jigs, Texas Rigs und Drop-Shot funktioniert alles super. Die Rute ist auch noch ein leichtgewicht mit 101 Gramm.
> Konnte auf anhieb n schönes 45 Aitel und ne 61 cm ReFo damit fangen. Hat ne Super Rückmeldung und macht tierisch Spaß.
> ...



Und die von dir genannte Veracity ist schön straff? Wäre ja noch ne alternative zu den JDM-Stecken (auch preislich).

Uiii die Fox Terminator Easy Twitch & Jig 2,10 und 3-14 gr sieht auch nett aus als straffe L-Rute. Aber ich hatte noch nie ne Fox-Rute in der Hand. Die Marke sagt mir auch nicht so zu (außer der Zander Pro Shad - der ist toll )


----------



## xaru (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ja feines Stöckchen um Forellen und Barsche zu Ärgern.

Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich mit Fischen um die 50 cm schlägt, wird bestimmt ein spannender Drill.


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@Ray Zero 

Die Veracity ist sehr straff für die Wurfgewichtsangabe. von der Aktion her ist sie vergleichbar mit der Rocksweeper 5-25 gramm.  
Nur eben etwas filigraner. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würd ich mir die auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. vorallem das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt hier voll und ganz. Bin langsam auch schon Fan von den Abu-Ruten. ist jetzt bei mir die 4te im Bunde  

Als Rolle kann ich die entweder ne 1000er Aernos oder ne 1000 Stradic Ci4 empfehlen passen optisch meiner meinung nach sehr gut dazu


----------



## Angler9999 (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich hatte mal ne Fox Terminator 20-50 gr WG in 3,30 m. Sehr schöne Rute. Die sollte für das Sbirolinofischen mit 20/25gr Sbiro werden. Die war leider so hart, das ich sie wieder hergab. Kann mir also schon vorstellen, das die Easy auch straff ist.


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Icehockeyplayer96 schrieb:


> @Ray Zero
> 
> Die Veracity ist sehr straff für die Wurfgewichtsangabe. von der Aktion her ist sie vergleichbar mit der Rocksweeper 5-25 gramm.
> Nur eben etwas filigraner. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würd ich mir die auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. vorallem das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt hier voll und ganz. Bin langsam auch schon Fan von den Abu-Ruten. ist jetzt bei mir die 4te im Bunde
> ...



http://www.angelplatz.de/Abu_Garcia_VERS69_4_VERACITY_6FT9IN_ML_SPINNING--aua297

Ist das die? Wie schätzt du denn das reale WG ein? Soll als Twitche von Minnows bis 5cm und zum Jiggen mit kleinen Shads taugen. Finde an ne ML Rute gehöhrt schon eine 2000er / 2500er Rolle :m


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

http://www.angelplatz.de/Abu_Garcia_Angelrute_Veracity_692_L_2_8g_Spinning--aua314?referer=froogle&gclid=CMG9842cssQCFWITwwodI4YAfg

das hier ist die, die ich habe. mhh... kann ich noch nicht so genau sagen war erst einmal unterwegs. habe hier 4,2 gramm skirted jig mit nem 3 inch shad impact bzw. 3,5 in hog impact gefischt. nach oben hin ist hier aber deutlich mehr drin denke ich. aber am freitag kann ich dir mehr berichten. 

Ich mag die 1000er Rollen eig. nicht so aber ich hab ewig rumüberlegt und diverse Rollen auch 2500 rangemacht. Und ich bin jetzt bei der 1000 hängen geblieben da die so für mich perfekt ausbalanciert ist. Das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Sag mal wohnst du bei dem Großaitingen bei Augsburg?
War erst gestern an der Wehringer Wertach mit der Veritas und meiner Stradic auf Barsche unterwegs  
In Großaitingen kauf ich immer die Karte bei der OMV


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

jap genau das Großaitingen ist es  Warst du erfolgreich?


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mit den Barschen hat es nicht geklappt aber ein Zander lies sich verhaften - schwimmt natürlich wieder da Schonzeit :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4310722&postcount=4014

Vielleicht kann man ja mal gemeinsam los ziehen :vik:


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

ja nicht schlecht  klar das können wir gerne machen. 

Fährst du von Geislingen immer an die Wertach oder wohnst hier in der Umgebung?


----------



## RayZero (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich fahre immer die knapp 130km nach Wehringen, weil du die wenigen Gewässer bei uns vergessen kannst |supergri

Und die Wertach hat sich als super idyllischer und fängiger Fluss entpuppt mit einem guten Bestand! Forellen hab ich in ihr zwar noch nicht gefunden aber sollen laut Karte ja auch drin sein. Wenn ich den Fluss mit dem Neckar vergleiche, dann lohnen sich die 1 1/2 stunden fahrt allemal!


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. März 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hehe ok hab dir mal ne PN geschickt


----------



## RayZero (11. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So Leute hab mir die Tailwalk Gekiha  KR S672ml geordert. Gibt's eigentlich nicht mehr aber über einen Trick konnte Nippon Tackle mir noch eine besorgen. Ist auch 40€ billiger als sonst - top [emoji106]. 

http://tailwalk.jp/english/bass/gekiha/


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiderpike (11. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RayZero schrieb:


> So Leute hab mir die Tailwalk Gekiha  KR S672ml geordert. Gibt's eigentlich nicht mehr aber über einen Trick konnte Nippon Tackle mir noch eine besorgen. Ist auch 40€ billiger als sonst - top [emoji106].
> 
> http://tailwalk.jp/english/bass/gekiha/
> 
> ...



Haste Dir nen Reparaturaustausch schicken lassen....?

Schreib dann mal bitte wie die Rute ist....hol mir bald die Baitcast Rute


----------



## RayZero (11. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Haste Dir nen Reparaturaustausch schicken lassen....?
> 
> Schreib dann mal bitte wie die Rute ist....hol mir bald die Baitcast Rute



Nippon Tackle kann die Rute am Stück mit Futteral nicht mehr ordern. Aber es gibt das komplette Griffstück und die Spitze als Ersatzteil. Jetzt hat man mir diese beiden Ersatzteile aus Japan bestellt und schon hat man eine original Rute - aber halt ohne Futteral. Und statt 219€ bekomm ich sie für 180€ ... 40€ Nachlass wegen des fehlenden Futteral's - top! Rückgaberecht usw. ist alles ganz normal - ich berichte dann, sobald die Rute da ist.

Als Rolle will ich mir dazu die Stradic CI4+ 2500 oder die DAIWA Ballistic EX 2000H holen. Sollte farblich und technisch wie Arsch auf Eimer passen #6


----------



## Kaka (12. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Cool, bin mal gespannt was du berichtest. Wie lang dauerts bis sie bekommst?

Dürfte ja der BackHoo sehr ähnlich sein. 

Ich bin jetzt endgültig fertig mit dem Tacklewahn bzgl. leichter Spinnruten :vik:

*Gummi:*
Tailwalk BackHoo KR S672 ML
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Tailwalk-BackHoo-KR-S672ML

*Wobbler / Spinner:*
Palms Molla MSGS-65L
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/spinning/palms-molla-msgs-65l2mf.html

*Rollen:*
Shimano Biomaster 2500 FB
Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500

*Schnur:*
Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid


----------



## RayZero (13. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Sollte morgen da sein :k


----------



## RayZero (14. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Update: die Rute ist da!!! Meine erste JDM Rute und gleich so ein Traum. Sehr schöne, schnelle Aktion mit sensibler Spitze. Am unteren Blankstück quasi von der Steckverbindung bis zum Ende des Griffes hat die Rute noch eine extra Kohlefaser-Umwicklung welche a) optisch was her macht und b) der Rute nochmal ordentlich Rückgrad verschafft. Die Verarbeitung ist tadellos - alle Ringe sind 100% in einer Flucht, keine Lackfehler oder verkratzter Rollenhalter. Die Rute ist mit ner 2500er Rolle wunderbar ausbalanciert. Bei 100g Rutengewicht und den Roten und Silbernen Zierwicklungen muss es einfach die Stradic CI4+ werden - wird ne mega Kombi! Auch der Kork und der Fuji-Rollenhalter sind 1A. Der Griff ist sehr kurz - aber das ist ja bei der Del Sol nicht anders. Zum Twitchen sicherlich von Vorteil [emoji41]. Bilder gibt's im Schaut was ich Gekauft hab Thread und dann im audführlichen Bericht den ich für meine ML Ruten plane.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiderpike (14. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Na dann Glückwunsch....neid...kommt....auf....hehe


----------



## Kaka (14. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Geil so ne Japanrute gell? 

Die dürfte fast identisch meiner BackHoo sein. Und die Molla sieht sogar noch edler als Gekiha und BackHoo aus. 

Ein Traum diese Ruten!


----------



## RayZero (16. April 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Geil so ne Japanrute gell?
> 
> Die dürfte fast identisch meiner BackHoo sein. Und die Molla sieht sogar noch edler als Gekiha und BackHoo aus.
> 
> Ein Traum diese Ruten!



Ist der Backhoo mit Sicherheit ähnlich - zumindest ist die Aktion die selbe. Allerdings hat sie mehr Rückgrad wie die Backhoo durch die weitere Carbon-Umwicklung, die ab dem unteren Rutensteckteil anfängt. Sieht zwar nicht so geil aus wie diese X-Cross Umwicklung von den Mollas, aber gibt der Rute doch ihre eigene Note. Desweiteren finde ich die schönen Carbon und Metallapplikationen am Griff schöner als bei der Backhoo. Ob das die Rute aber 50€ teurer macht, muss jeder selber wissen :m


----------



## Kaka (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Kaka schrieb:


> *Wobbler / Spinner:*
> Palms Molla MSGS-65L
> http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/spinning/palms-molla-msgs-65l2mf.html



Bilder fehlen noch! #6

Seit vier Wochen hab ich sie und bin wie jeder  begeistert! Glück gehabt, das Modell ist schon  wieder ausverkauft!

Ideal fischt sie sich mit Wobblern umd die 5cm sowie 2er Spinnern! Hautpsächlich nutze ich im Moment 2er Mepps sowie die Wobbler Anres Mildred 58, Anres Alexandra 50 S und Daiwa Tournament Wise Minnow. Wahre Forellenmagneten!


----------



## Felipe95 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo,

da ich ein paar überflüssige Angelsachen verkauft habe, überlege ich jetzt, mir dafür eine leichte Spinnrute zu holen, da diese noch in meinem Repertoire fehlt.
Sie soll vornehmlich auf Barsch und Rapfen an der Elbe eingesetzt werden.
Länge der Rute 2,10m Wurfgewicht um die 20 maximal 25g.
Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 80€.
Welche Rute(n) würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Grüße, Felix


----------



## RayZero (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich ein paar überflüssige Angelsachen verkauft habe, überlege ich jetzt, mir dafür eine leichte Spinnrute zu holen, da diese noch in meinem Repertoire fehlt.
> Sie soll vornehmlich auf Barsch und Rapfen an der Elbe eingesetzt werden.
> ...



Eher für Gummi- oder Hardbaits?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RayZero schrieb:


> Eher für Gummi- oder Hardbaits?




Was tut das zur Sache?


----------



## Arango (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was tut das zur Sache?



Zum Wobblerangeln braucht man nicht so eine harte Latte wie z.b. beim Gummi...!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Arango schrieb:


> Zum Wobblerangeln braucht man nicht so eine harte Latte wie z.b. beim Gummi...!




Warum nicht?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Kann man nicht pauschalisieren.

Benutzervorlieben sind da recht individuell.Dem Köder ists nämlich  wumpe an welcher Rute er baumelt.


----------



## Felipe95 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RayZero schrieb:


> Eher für Gummi- oder Hardbaits?



Sowohl als auch.
Ich fische gerne kleine GuFis von 5-7cm oder auch kleine Twitch- und Crankbaits und eben ein paar Weitwurfköder für Rapfen.
Aber zu 60% kleine GuFis.

Eine Rolle für die (zukünftige) Rute habe ich schon. 
Quantum Exo Spin 30.....keine Sorge, die fällt nicht aus wie ne 3000er. Eher wie ne 2000er oder 2500er und wiegt auch deutlich weniger als ne 2500er Shimano.


----------



## m-a-x (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer leichten Spinnrute für die Barschangelei mit kleinen Wobblern und Gummis. Bin dabei jetzt auf die Ruten von Mitchell gestoßen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen wo der Unterschied zwischen der Mitchell Mag Pro Advanced 4-18g und der Mag Pro Lite Evo Spin 4-18g ist? Die Advanced liegt preislich bei ca. 48€ die Lite Evo bei 60€ ? leigt der Unterschied nur in den Griffen, einmal Kork einmal EVA oder gibts da noch andere?

Grüße Max


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Die Mag Pro Lite Evo/Evx hat den strafferen 36t Blank.


----------



## m-a-x (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ah danke dir, ist mir grad garnicht aufgefallen... Dann wirds wohl eher Lite Evo werden..

Grüße


----------



## hanswurst69 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

könnte diese rute

http://www.tackleshop.nl/Mitchell_Mag_Pro_Light_592L_2-8_Spin-p3743.html

für 40 euro bekommen, wurde einmal gefischt.

guter deal?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Wie man(n)s nimmt[emoji6] 

Für ein paar Ocken drauf gäbe es bei Gerlinger das Nachfolgemodell,falls es Blanktechnisch noch etwas straffer sein soll, die Mag Pro Lite EVX für rund 58.

Wobei ich(!),solange es nicht an kl.Bäche oder per Boot rausgeht, bei allen die 1.98 m bevorzugen würde.


----------



## hanswurst69 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

würde halt vorallem mit kleinen wobblern fischen


----------



## nikels (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Schließe mich der Suche nach einer leichten Spinnrute an... Hab die Sänger Iron Claw Doiyo Ninjin ins Auge gefasst... Sollfür kleine Wobbler auf Barsch und Döbel sein...


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich ein paar überflüssige Angelsachen verkauft habe, überlege ich jetzt, mir dafür eine leichte Spinnrute zu holen, da diese noch in meinem Repertoire fehlt.
> Sie soll vornehmlich auf Barsch und Rapfen an der Elbe eingesetzt werden.
> ...






Moin,
war/bin auf ähnlicher Suche. Hab mir jetzt die Greys Prowla Specialist Pro in 1.98 5-25 WG bestellt. Die gabs in der Bucht für lausige 84 Euro. Werde mal Bericht erstatten, was sie so hermacht.


----------



## m-a-x (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So nach langem hin und her ists nun diese Kombo geworden:

Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVO 4-18g
Spro Passion 720
Fireline EXCEED in rot und 0,1mm

Bin gespannt wie sie sich schlägt, gefischt werden hauptsächlich kleine Gummifische am Jigkopf und kleine Wobbler.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Schnörkellose Kombo mit prima P/L Verhältnis [emoji106]

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

In meinem Hinterkopf spukt irgendwie schon ne ganze Weile lang die Savage Gear MPP Soft Lure mit 2,51 m und 3-16 g als Barschrute rum.

Dran käme eine Applause 2000 mit passender Schnur (bereits  vorhanden).

Super Länge, da Möglichst-Weitwurf am See bei Verboot gefragt - Gestummel kann ich da gar nicht brauchen (bei nem Wucherbach wärs natürlich was annersches).

Und sehr cooles Design, da durchgehender Griff und sonst keinerlei Firlefanz.

Dran kämen dann Cranks zwischen 5 und 10 g sowie Blech und Kleingummi.

Jaaaaaaaa, in meinem Fall als ansonsten überzeugter Schwer(er)-(Groß-)Köderheini natürlich "abtrünnig" :q

Aber ne zumindest halbwegs brauchbare leichtere Barschrute gehört halt scho irgendwie ins Haus...

Da die aber im Vergleich zu den derberen Geschützen bei mir nicht allzu häufig eingesetzt wird, darf die nicht zuviel kosten (bin halt doch kein Kleinspezialist und werd wohl auch nie ein richtiger werden). Muss daher keine Superwaffe sein, sollte aber schon was taugen.

Da deucht mir die MPP Soft Lure 3-16 g zumindest von den Daten her nicht ganz uninteressant.

Bislang nehm ich dafür ne seit Ewigkeiten noch hier rumliegende Cormoran Black Bull mit 2,10 m und 5-25 g, die ist aber fürn Bootslos-See zu kurz und von der Aktion her für Kleingummi viel zu schwabbelig - kommt dann doch etwas spaßhemmend-suboptimal.

Zumal ich mich damit nicht traue, dünnes Geflecht zu fischen - denn den Cormoran-Billigringen traue ich "sägemäßig" irgendwie net so übern Weg (die stammen noch aus Zeiten, in denen Braid nicht so verbreitet war), habe damit daher bislang bzw. schon immer nur Mono eingesetzt.

Mono nehm ich zwar durchaus gern für Barsch, aber ne Geflechtsoption möcht ich dann heutzutage natürlich schon auch haben (bislang darbt meine schöne barsch-dünne Daiwa T8 aus genannten Gründen nur auf der Applause-Braid-Spule vor sich hin und muss der Mono-Zweitspule faul beim Arbeiten zugucken). 

Damit dürfte die MPP Soft Lure 3-16 keinerlei Probleme haben, die ist ja modern konzipiert. Und hoffentlich gummitauglich, wenn die schon explizit "Soft Lure" heißt.

Im Netz liest man über das Ding außer Hersteller/-Händlerangaben fast gar nix, aber zumindest auch keine negativen Berichte - was ich insgesamt mal als positiv bewerte.

Habe spaßeshalber auch mal den folgenden längeren Testbericht aus Polen (offenbar insgesamt der einzige zu dem Teil im Netz) durch den Google-Übersetzer gelassen - was aus dem ÜS-Gekrypte herauslesbar ist, scheint Ok zu sein (schnell, Spitzenaktion bei der Köderführung, trotzdem blech-brauchbar und ganz gute Pufferwirkung im Drill etc.):

http://www.fishing-test.pl/wdki/23-wdki/484-savage-gear-multi-purpose-predator-251cm-3-16g

Allerdings keinerlei Plan, wie repräsentativ die genannte Testseite insgesamt ist - jedenfalls sieht man auf den "Live"-Pics die Biegekurve unter Last und ein paar Details (z. B. die Grifflänge im Vergleich zum Angler-Arm - sieht für mich auch gut aus). Zumindest mal besser als nichts bzw. besser als die üblichen Herstellerfotos.

Auch die polnischen User-Kommentare weiter unten scheinen nicht wirklich zu schimpfen.

Wobei der Tester selbst da auf den Pics irgendwie nie vergleichsweise riesige Rolle draufgeschraubt zu haben scheint.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (29. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin,

ich bin immer noch (s. ein paar Seiten weiter vorne) auf der Suche nach einer etwas längeren, leichten Spinnrute. Ca. 2,70m sollten wegen des befischten Gewässers sein und das WG sollte im Bereich bis 20g (Blinker bis 15g, Spinner bis Größe 3 und schlanke Wobbler bis 9cm, KEIN Gummi) liegen. Das soll allerdings nicht heißen, dass mir jeder Lämmerschwanz ins Haus kommt.

Weiteres Kriterium ist ein durchgehender Korkgriff: Ich mag weder geteilte Griffe, noch EVA oder was-auch-immer Griffe.

Leider ist die Auswahl an längeren leichten Spinnruten sehr eingeschränkt. Taugt die Balzer IM-12 Alegra was? Die gäbe es in 2,75m und 3-25g angegebenem WG.

Preislich habe ich so an 80-100€ gedacht. Wenns jetzt DIE Rute ist für meine Zwecke dann sind auch 150 oder 200€ kein Hindernis.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Bobster (29. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Auch wenns jetzt nicht in Deiner Preisklasse 
 spielt, schau Dir doch* spaßhalber* :q mal die
 SPORTEX Ruten an....


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Auch 300€ oder mehr wären kein Problem. Wenn es denn passt und es mir persönlich das Wert ist.

 Leider gibt es von Sportex keine Spinnruten in der gesuchten Kombination von Länge und WG.


----------



## RayZero (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Der durchgehende Korkgriff ist das schlimmste Kriterium - damit scheiden 99% der mir bekannten Ruten schon aus. Dann noch die "hohe" Länge mit geringem WG ... aber ich hab trotzdem eine nette Rute gefunden, die passen könnte wie die Faust aufs Auge:

Shimano Beastmaster DX SPG 270ML

2,70m - 7-21g Wurfgewicht

Ich fische die schwerste Variante der Beastmaster DX Familie - die 240XHP und bin sehr angetan.

Recht schnelle Rute - im Drill bzw. unter Last eine (semi)parabolische Aktion - semi in Klammer, weil parabolishc nicht stimmt, also sie biegt sich zumindest nicht bis ins Handteil. Beim animieren der Köder arbeitet lediglich die Spitze. Shimano beschreibt die schnelle Spitze + die parabolische Aktion als "progressiv".

Die Kombination aus Gold und Schwarz sieht recht ansehnlich aus - dazu bekommst du deinen durchgehenden Korkgriff und sogar eine Fuji-Beringung. Die Rute solltest du für unter 100€ bekommen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Beas...ML-/281662179322?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Für Forelle reicht hier eine Shimano Exage 2500 oder 3000 FD - passt auch farblich sehr gut zur Beastmaster. Bitte lass dich von Plastikbomber und anderen Beschimpfungen der Exage nicht irritieren. Die Rolle ist für 60€ (mit glück auf um die 50€) grundsolide, hat eine gute Wicklung und eine feine Bremse...

http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-EXG2500FD-Shimano-Exage-2500-FD/dp/B00E9VWANQ


----------



## Revilo62 (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hier mal was von einer englischen Edelschmiede, dürfte Deinen Vorstellungen weitestgehend entsprechen
http://www.centurysea.co.uk/sea-rods/vectura-ti-9/

naja, der durchgehende Korkgriff scheint so ein Kriterium zu sein, was meist nicht passt,
ggf. mal bei einem guten Rutenbauer den Blank abfragen und eine bauen lassen, könnte preislich schon sicher in die Region 400 - 500 € gehen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Wie wäre es mit ner Shimano Yasei Aori in 2,70 mit 21 Gramm, diese hier: 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-270mh-2-70m-11-21g-spinnrute-gummifischrute/ oder diese, etwas leichter: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-yasei-aori-270m-2-70m-9-15g-neuheit-2011/ .

Das K.O. Kriterium ist der durchgehende Korkgriff, spontan fällt mir keine Rute ein, die das erfüllt...oder...warte mal, aber sehr viel teurer als du sie haben willst und die kenn ich im Gegensatz zu den Aoris nicht: http://www.rst-fishing.de/shop/mythos-blue-spinnrute-285cm-720g-p-1874.html . Musst mal gucken, da gibts auch weitere Ruten, die in dem Bereich (also ca. 2,70 und 20 Gramm) liegen...aber eben teuer.

Leider funzen die Bilder nicht. Ggf. reagiert RST aber zeitnah auf Mails  .


----------



## Angler9999 (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin immer noch (s. ein paar Seiten weiter vorne) auf der Suche nach einer etwas längeren, leichten Spinnrute. Ca. 2,70m sollten wegen des befischten Gewässers sein und das WG sollte im Bereich bis 20g (Blinker bis 15g, Spinner bis Größe 3 und schlanke Wobbler bis 9cm, KEIN Gummi) liegen. Das soll allerdings nicht heißen, dass mir jeder Lämmerschwanz ins Haus kommt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ingo,

schau mal hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307963

Es ist eine sehr hochwertige Rute die genau deiner Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## RayZero (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Also die von Angler9999 wäre noch ne alternative zur Beastmaster.

Die anderen zwei Ruten haben weder einen durchgänigen Griff, noch ist dieser aus Kork :q 

Die Yasei Aori ist natürlich top - aber eher gummitauglich.


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Die Aori ist gut allroundtauglich, finde ich. Allerdings hast du recht, ich wies ja auch darauf hin, dass der Wunsch nach dem durchgehenden Korkgriff die Sache sehr schwierig gestaltet...spontan fällt mir von den gängigen Herstellern so gut wie nichts ein. Oh doch...warte: http://www.suwes-fishing.de/epages/63792550.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63792550/Products/11691- . Die gibts garantiert auch noch günstiger. Ich selber habe die 2,10er mit 15 Gramm..das ist ziemlich realistisch. Klassische, hochklassige Spinnrute, allroundtauglich...die müsste es sein für dich  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mal ein Tip zu den angeschriebenen und in der Werbung verbreiteten Wurfgewichten der Ruten. Nach viel Rumtesten und Begrabbeln vieler längerer Ruten (primär 2,7m, auch 2,4m) in letzter Zeit kann man meist nur den Kopf schütteln, das sieht in Funktion aus wie ausgewürfelt. 
Seltene Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Was bei L Ködern aber nun richtig kniffelig ist, es soll 5-20g gut gehen, bei manchen auch gerne bis 25g gewünscht. 
Da ist reale nur bis 15g oder bis 35g jeweils daneben und unbrauchbar, man hat nicht soviel Spielraum. 
Ich gehe vor nach: Egal was draufsteht, die Rute muss für den Köderbereich passen, was sich nur durch wenigstens praktisch begrabbeln eingrenzen lässt. Dauert dann seine Zeit incl. kaufen, testfischen, vor allem wenn es nicht irgendwie, sondern möglichst gut funktionieren soll, und man alle Köder incl. Spinner Wobbler und kl. Gufi Twister gut fischen können will.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin,

erstmal besten Dank für die vielen Anregungen.
Die Problematik mit den "ausgewürfelten" WG ist mir bewusst.

Bisher gefällt mir die Savage Gear von Angler9999 ganz gut.
Ich war gerade auch mal auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit im Angelladen meines Vertrauens und hatte da die Savage Gear Parabellum Spin (2,79, 7-23g) in der Hand. Die hat einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Gibt es auch in 3-16g (konnte ich aber leider nicht in die Hand nehmen).
Hat jemand Praxiserfahrungen mit einer der beiden Parabellum Spin?

PS: EIn minimal unterbrochener/abgesetzter Griff wie bei der Speedmaster AX wär jetzt auch kein Beinbruch...

Edit: Die Daiwa Jiggerspin sieht auch ganz gut aus. Aber sind das nicht eher "harte" Gummiruten? Soll zumindest laut Beschreibung so sein... (Bei dem geringen WG wohl nicht ganz so entscheidend, wenn die Angabe denn passt)


----------



## RayZero (30. September 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Unterschätze die Beastmaster auch nicht - passt von der Aktion sehr gut zu deinen Einleierködern. Also wenn du nach der Savage Gear vor Ort schaust, dann auch mal bei den Shimano Ruten vorbei laufen [emoji12]


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Edit: Die Daiwa Jiggerspin sieht auch ganz gut aus. Aber sind das nicht eher "harte" Gummiruten? Soll zumindest laut Beschreibung so sein... (Bei dem geringen WG wohl nicht ganz so entscheidend, wenn die Angabe denn passt)



Nein, sind es nicht!! Die Beschreibung ist absolut irreführend und sorgt mit Sicherheit für einige lange Gesichter. Es sind gute, hochwertige, allroundtaugliche Spinnruten, mit denen man AUCH, aber nicht primär Gummiköder fischen kann. Die sind im Vergleich deutlich weniger gummilastig hart als eine Aori oder eine Mag Pro vergleichbaren Wurfgewichts (hab ich alle nebeneinander im Keller). Für deine Zwecke definitiv passend.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RayZero schrieb:


> Unterschätze die Beastmaster auch nicht - passt von der Aktion sehr gut zu deinen Einleierködern. Also wenn du nach der Savage Gear vor Ort schaust, dann auch mal bei den Shimano Ruten vorbei laufen [emoji12]




Im Vergleich Beastmaster und der Savage Gear ist die Beastmaster dick und hart. Die Savage Gear ist eine "Handmaderute" (so stehts in der Beschreibung). Sie ist wesentlich dünner und sensibler, außerdem deutlich hochwertiger. Ich hatte die Beastmaster und die Biomaster oft in der Hand.





http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Custom-Predator-Spinnruten


----------



## RayZero (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich Beastmaster und der Savage Gear ist die Beastmaster dick und hart. Die Savage Gear ist eine "Handmaderute" (so stehts in der Beschreibung). Sie ist wesentlich dünner und sensibler, außerdem deutlich hochwertiger. Ich hatte die Beastmaster und die Biomaster oft in der Hand.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 238473
> 
> ...



Das mag schon sein, aber für Einleierköder auf Forelle braucht man keine besondere Bisserkennung etc. weswegen die Beastmaster völlig ausreichend wäre bzw. es für die da gebotene Preis/Leistung fast nichts besseres gibt. Die 21g Rute fällt nicht so brettig aus, sehe auch wenig gummitauglichkeit in der Rute. Aber das wird ja auch nicht gesucht. Die Aktion ist auch ideal - wenn er 150€ ausgeben möchte, darf er gerne zur Savage Gear greifen.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RayZero schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist auch ideal - wenn er 150€ ausgeben möchte, darf er gerne zur Savage Gear greifen.




.... du bist auch nur mit dem "Besten" zufrieden. So darf es auch sein. 
Ich würde die Rute auf jeden Fall behalten, wenn sie 20-25cm kürzer wäre


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

...und ich würde sie dir direkt abkaufen, wenn sie 15-20cm länger wäre und vom WG etwas leichter wäre. Ich fürchte die ist in Länge und WG meiner Series One in 2,44/4-24g zu ähnlich und ist nicht das, was ich suche (etwas länger und leichter)...

Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo eine Daiwa Jiggerspin in 2.70m/3-18g in die Hand nehmen kann oder die Parabellum 2,79/3-16g...

Ist übrigens nicht zum Forellenangeln gedacht. Dafür fehlt hier leider ein passender Bach. Döbel, Barsch und Hecht sind hier vertreten.


----------



## bushdoctor (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi,

die R'nessa Jigger Spin habe ich in 2.10M und 3-15g WG, ob sich die Eigenschaften auf das von dir angepeilte Modell übertragen lassen kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Als besonders steif würde ich die auf jeden Fall nicht bezeichnen. Ich bin aber ausgesprochener Fan von Fast/Extra-Fast Ruten, mit allen Nachteilen die von solchen Konstrukten ausgehen. 

Hatte die R’nessa diesen Sommer im Urlaub (Frankreich) dabei und an diversen Salmoniden Gewässern getestet ... Forelle war aufgrund der Wasserstände und -Temperaturen eher schwer, dafür gab es in den breiteren Gewässern Döbel am laufenden Band (Größe 25-50 cm).
Ködertechnisch habe ich mich nach den ersten Tagen größtenteils auf Cranks bis 10-12g festgelegt, die Dickköpfe fanden diese anscheinend am attraktivsten (Schockfarben sogar besser als Natur).

Parallel hatte ich meine schnelle Spinne (Sakura Trinis Neo 702 UL) in gleicher Länge aber leichterem WG (0,7-7g) dabei, Rollengröße und Schnur identisch. Hier mein Fazit:

-          die R’nessa wirft ab ca. 3,5-4g präzise und relativ weit, mit einem Standard Chubby konnte ich keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zur Sakura feststellen (Wattfischen, keine Extremwürfe mit großer Körperbewegung – sieht an Land vielleicht anders aus)
-          bei dicken Cranks ab 10g und einholen gegen die (tlw. ausgeprägte) Strömung biegt sie sich stark im oberen drittel. Müsste ich die Aktion beschreiben würde ich vermutlich auf Regular Fast tippen
-          die Rückmeldung liegt klar unter der Sakura: Köderspiel eher diffus, kleine aufgesammelte Algen bekommst du nicht wirklich mit, spitze Bisse eher zu spät
-          zum twichten und präzisen animieren von Minnows liegt sie auch klar hinter der Sakura 
-          im Drill arbeitet sie mehr als die Sakura und federt einiges ab. Spez. wenn du bis zur Brust im Wasser stehst und ein 50er Döbel kurz vor der Landung noch mal um dich herum schwimmen will, hast du mit ihr die besseren Karten. Bei Forellen hatte ich insgesamt weit weniger Aussteiger, auch die üblichen Sprünge in der Strömung hat sie besser weggesteckt

Neben dem Urlaub habe ich sie hier in DE zum fischen mit Finesse Rigs eingesetzt, da passt aus meiner Sicht die Rückmeldung nicht. Was passenderes kommt da in Kürze. Werde sie zukünftig fürs einleiern von Wobblern und Spinnern in der Gewichtsklasse 5-10g einsetzen, dafür ist sie ok. 
Zum P/L Verhältnis würde ich sagen, dass meine für den bei Gerlinger gezahlten Preis (60-70 EUR) in Ordnung geht. Die oft genannte UVP > 200 EUR erscheint mir allerdings utopisch, in der Preisregion sollte es bessere Alternativen geben.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## RayZero (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Na das hört sich doch mal sehr glaubwürdig an und btw. danke für die Einschätzung und den Bericht.

Mit der von dir beschriebenen Aktion und Rückmeldung eignet sie sich tatsächlich eher als Rute für Einleierköder. Die von dir beschriebenen Eigenschaften machen sie ja fast völlig ungeeignet fürs Jiggen/Faulenzen. Ein straffer Blank gegen einen sensiblen ist ja das eine, aber wenn bei einer sensiblen Rute die Blankgüte und die damit verbundene Rückmeldung + Ruckschnellverhalten nicht passt, dann wirds halt schwer mit den Gummiviehern. Finds halt krass, weil wenn man den Produkttext liest dann könnte man davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei der R'Nessa um eine super Rute für Gummifische handelt.


----------



## bushdoctor (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Gerne, basiert halt auf meinem subjektiven Empfinden. Die Anzahl der von mir gefischten UL-L Ruten ist allerdings auch überschaubar, das sieht bei dir und einigen anderen Kollegen anders aus 

Kann nur noch hinzufügen das bzgl. Rückmeldung das ganze von einem Freund bestätigt wird, er hatte die R’nessa gleichzeitig bestellt und es war mMn nach eine seiner ersten L Ruten. Im Vergleich zur Sakura sieht er dort aber auch einen großen Unterschied, wobei der hier in DE mit geflochtener kleiner ausfällt als im Bach mit P-Line FloroClear.

Produktbeschreibung und Name sind halt das eine, halbwegs glaubwürdige Testberichte das andere. Aus offiziellen Quellen habe ich bisher so gut wie nie etwas negatives zu einem Produkt gehört, da sind dann Foren in der Tat die erste Anlaufstelle.
Zur Jigger Spin gab es in der schwereren Ausführung einen offiziellen Test (Blinker?) wo sie als mittelschwere Zanderjigge ganz gut abgeschnitten hat. In der Kategorie bin ich aber überfragt, für die 1-2 (erfolglosen) Ausflüge p.a. nutze ich ein knapp 10 Jahre altes Modell. 
Das Leben als Allrounder ist hartes Brot, an allen Ecken lauert die Versuchung … zumindest kann ich in den Shops noch durch die Stipp, Baitcast und Fliegenabteilung laufen ohne dass der Tackleaffe verrückt spielt


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

@bushdoctor: Super, sehr sehr gut beschrieben, das trifft den Charakter der 
R´nessa sehr gut. Es handelt sich um eine wirklich gute Rute für Leierköder mit der Möglichkeit, AUCH Gummiköder zu nutzen. Allerdings empfinde ich die Rückmeldung als nicht so schlecht wie du- ich kenne aber die Sakura nicht. Im Vergleich zu einer Mag Pro EVX ist die Rückmeldung schlechter, aber ausreichend.

Meines Erachtens ist das Wurfgewicht auch etwas zu hoch angegeben. Reel möglich sind zwar auch 16 Gramm Effzetts, aber das ist kein Vergnügen....10-12 Gramm sind eher der max. Bereich.

*Das wirklich Schlimme an der Rute ist die Bezeichnung Jiggerspin und die Beschreibung. Das passt nicht. Das müssen die gewürfelt haben. Oder es fehlte eine "Jig-Rute" im Programm.*

Bei weiteren Fragen zu der Rute gern melden.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> ...und ich würde sie dir direkt abkaufen, wenn sie 15-20cm länger wäre und vom WG etwas leichter wäre. Ich fürchte die ist in Länge und WG meiner Series One in 2,44/4-24g zu ähnlich und ist nicht das, was ich suche (etwas länger und leichter)...
> 
> Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo eine Daiwa Jiggerspin in 2.70m/3-18g in die Hand nehmen kann oder die Parabellum 2,79/3-16g...
> 
> Ist übrigens nicht zum Forellenangeln gedacht. Dafür fehlt hier leider ein passender Bach. Döbel, Barsch und Hecht sind hier vertreten.




Dann schau dir auch mal die Shimano Yasei Zander Pleasure an.
3,0m 10-30 gr WG. 4-20 gr würde ich eher sagen.
Ich fische sie seit etwa 4 Jahren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Die gibts auch noch in 2,70m , beide recht häufig in Angeboten incl. ebay vertreten.
Wer auf durchgängige Aktion und viel Nachgiebigkeit steht (ich nicht so), der bekommt mit der "Zander Pleasure" auch bei anderen Fischen sehr viel Pleasure; mehr geht kaum.
Die 30g Angabe halt ich (auch) für overrated.


----------



## ayron (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ohja.... die fühlt ich echt fürchterlich an|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde #h

Fischt jemand die 
Shimano Speedmaster *BX 270M* 2,70m 10-30g Code SSMBX27M
oder schon die 
Shimano Speedmaster *CX 270M* 2,70m 10-30g Code SSMCX27M

Passt das WG so? ist die CX dünner als die BX?

(die noch älteren AX oder 1.Serie N nützen mir nichts, sind auch anders)


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin,

 mal eine kurze Rückmeldung: ich habe mich für die Savage Gear Parabellum Spin 2,79m/7-23g entschieden. Ein anständiger Griff (nicht so verkrüppelt was Länge des hinteren Griffstücks und Materialeinsatz angeht) und die Elastizität (einen harten Gummiknüppel habe ich ausdrücklich nicht gesucht) haben mich überzeugt. Das Rückstellungsvermögen ist für die Länge/das WG echt gut. Da wabbelt nichts nach beim Wurf.

 Die Rute liegt sehr schön ausgewogen in der Hand und bringt auch leichte Köder präzise auf Weite. Köder um 3g lassen sich schon ganz angenehm werfen. Mehr als 20g würde ich der Rute allerdings nicht zumuten. 

 Optimal zu werfen und zu führen sind Spinner Größe 3 (mit dem Strom oder quer zum Strom) und schlanke Wobbler und Blinker bis Fingerlänge (quer zum Strom oder gegen den Strom).

 Vielleicht hilft das ja dem ein oder anderen auf der Suche nach einer etwas längeren, leichten, nicht-Gummi Spinnrute.


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine kurze Rückmeldung: ich habe mich für die Savage Gear Parabellum Spin 2,79m/7-23g entschieden. Ein anständiger Griff (nicht so verkrüppelt was Länge des hinteren Griffstücks und Materialeinsatz angeht) und die Elastizität (einen harten Gummiknüppel habe ich ausdrücklich nicht gesucht) haben mich überzeugt. Das Rückstellungsvermögen ist für die Länge/das WG echt gut. Da wabbelt nichts nach beim Wurf.
> 
> ...



Mein Kumpel von Finnfishing nutzt die gleiche Rute, allerdings die UL-Version. Sieht eigentlich ganz tauglich aus. Für Interessierte hier zwei Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVd5gBOKHK0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjG95qzc0_I


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine kurze Rückmeldung: ich habe mich für die Savage Gear Parabellum Spin 2,79m/7-23g entschieden. Ein anständiger Griff (nicht so verkrüppelt was Länge des hinteren Griffstücks und Materialeinsatz angeht) und die Elastizität (einen harten Gummiknüppel habe ich ausdrücklich nicht gesucht) haben mich überzeugt. Das Rückstellungsvermögen ist für die Länge/das WG echt gut. Da wabbelt nichts nach beim Wurf.
> 
> ...




Das entspricht in etwa meiner in Verkauf angebotenen Rute von Savage Gear. Nur da meine auch noch leicht ü 20gr gut wirft und ebenso nicht nachschwabbelt.


----------



## Josera (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich hab meine perfecte L Rute gefunden bin mit meiner Shimano Diaflash AX light mehr als zufrieden garade zum Barsche zuppeln mit jeglicher Form von Gummi anwendungen ist sie Ideal Hard/Crankbaits gehen aber gar nicht da gibt es wirklich bessere Stecken dafür wurde sie aber auch nicht entwickelt.
*
*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ist das die mit der Taftec Spitze?

Könnstest du die Rute bitte einmal  ausführlicher beschreiben?

Danke


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Yep ist die mit der Solid Tip #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Danke für die Info.

Markenübergreifendes Wissen ist was feines[emoji106]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fischt jemand die
> Shimano Speedmaster *BX 270M* 2,70m 10-30g Code SSMBX27M
> oder schon die
> Shimano Speedmaster *CX 270M* 2,70m 10-30g Code SSMCX27M


Hier nochmal push ...
kann es denn sein, dass die niemand hernimmt? |kopfkrat

Hab jetzt einfach mal die auslaufende BX 270M bestellt (mit R-Möglichkeit), weil bisher die BX auf mich den Eindruck eines hochgezüchteten Blanks gemacht haben, und mal schauen ...


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier nochmal push ...
> kann es denn sein, dass die niemand hernimmt? |kopfkrat
> 
> Hab jetzt einfach mal die auslaufende BX 270M bestellt (mit R-Möglichkeit), weil bisher die BX auf mich den Eindruck eines hochgezüchteten Blanks gemacht haben, und mal schauen ...



Die neue Speedmaster CX in H habe ich beim letzten Angelcenter Besuch probegewedelt. Schöner Stock, vor allem das neue Design ist sehr gelungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mir pressiert mehr die Frage: Mit was ist der Blank, Aktion und Fühligkeit vergleichbar? 

Geil sind die HPC-Stöcke von Shimano <=2,77m sowieso.


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab weder die BX noch die CX gefischt |supergri

Hat aber alles nichts mit L Combo zu tun, mein Lieber #y |rotwerden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

abzüglich des überzeichneten WGs aber schon noch gerade, wäre ja froh wenn diese Typen die 5-20g wirklich gut können. Und auch Twister und Co führen, das ist ja das schwierige, wofür man einen weichen Einleier-Stecken nicht verwenden möchte. 
Und für den unteren Bereich alleine schon 2 Ruten mit ans Wasser geht gar nicht.


----------



## Patrick086 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo Nordlichtangler , 
ich kann höchstens von meiner Catana CX 270M (10-30gr.) berichten, falls dir das weiterhilft :
Das Wurfgewicht ist ziemlich genau (jedenfalls meine Einschätzung), unter 10gr. merk ich fast nix mehr und nach oben ist bei ca. 26gr. (noch werfbares Ködergewicht) schluss.


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Hallo Nordlichtangler ,
> ich kann höchstens von meiner Catana CX 270M (10-30gr.) berichten, falls dir das weiterhilft :
> Das Wurfgewicht ist ziemlich genau (jedenfalls meine Einschätzung), unter 10gr. merk ich fast nix mehr und nach oben ist bei ca. 26gr. (noch werfbares Ködergewicht) schluss.



Ist nett aber der Vergleich hinkt ein bisschen. Die Speedermaster ist in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse und hat höherwertigere Materialien verarbeitet. Der Blank und die Beringung sind viel hochwertiger, als bei der Catana (HPC100 vs XT30/XT40)


----------



## wookahsh (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer (L) Combo:

Zielfisch: Barsch & Beifang
Zielgewässer: Fluss (wenig Strömung); Seen
Köder: Spinner 40%, GuFi 40%, Wobbler 20% (auf Wobbler könnte ich auch verzichten)
Rute: < 240 cm eher 210cm oder noch kürzer und härter (GuFi-Führung)
WG: ?
Budget für Rute & Rolle: 150-200€

Ich hab schon diverse Einträge/Artikel/Blogs etc. gelesen und bin oft auf folgende Marken/Serien gestoßen:

Ruten
- Abu Garcia Vendetta
- Shimano Stradic
- Dreamtackle Baitjigger M

Rollen
- Spro Red/Black Arc
- Shimano Exage
- Abu Garcia

Ich habe aktuelle eine Daiwa Powermesh 20-60g/Ryobi Applause für den Zander, die ich aber loswerden möchte und stattdessen in eine leichtere Barschrute investieren möchte. (Bei Interesse PN an mich)

Beste Grüße


----------



## RayZero (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi,

man kann es heute tatsächlich nicht mehr verallgemeinern,
aber Wobbler + Spinner passt rutentechnisch zusammen und Gummi ist eigentlich ne Klasse für sich.

Aber es gibt wirklich gute Allrounder, die alles unter einen Hut bringen.

Sag doch mal was zu den Ködergewichten. Was ist das Minimum, was ist das Maximum in deiner Köderbox für Barsch?

Ich komme mit 2,10m langen Ruten gut zurecht (auch vom Ufer) und in dieser Länge gibt es mit am meisten Auswahl.

Für konkrete Empfehlungen fehlt mir wie gesagt noch das Ködergewicht.


----------



## wookahsh (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi RayZero,

Mepps bis Größe 3-4 (6-10g)
Gufis 5-10cm Länge (Bleikopf von <=10g)

Der Fluss an dem ich fischen möchte ist ca. 5m tief und fließt im Durchschnitt 0.6ms (2.2 km/h)

Vielleicht habt ihr hier noch einen Tipp für das Blei.

Übrigens gefällt mir dein Blog sehr! TOP!#6

Beste Grüße und Dank im Voraus


----------



## Josera (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Also mit ner L combo kommst du nicht weit mit den Ködergewichten zumindest mit ner richtigen L würde der zu ner Allround ML Gerte Raten wie ner Shimano Aori in 210 oder 240 die ist top in dem Bereich aufgestellt. Ist ne spitzen Gerte für Gummi im bereich bis max. 10gr Köpfen macht aber auch bei Hardbaits (meine Lieblings Topwater Rapfen Rute).


----------



## wookahsh (14. Oktober 2015)

Deswegen schreib ich ja kleiner gleich 10g, bin mir da auch bisschen unsicher. Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke ist n 10cm kopyto zu gross bemessen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Tipps, bin da nochn Neuling auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Das Gewicht der Spinner ist weniger interessant. Die machen aber halt ordentlich Druck. Bei Gr 3-4 würde ich schon eine Rute um 30g nehmen, wenn sich die Rute nicht gleich zum Halbkreis biegen soll beim Einholen.


----------



## wookahsh (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Dann brauch ich ne combo rute/rolle/Köder(gewicht) von euch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Angebot 
Shimano Speedmaster BX 210M 10-30g 2,1m Spin für 89,99 €
beim Stollenwerk angeln-shop.de 
:m mehr geht im Moment kaum wo für's Geld und vlt. auch nicht wieder. 

Aus dem gleichen Grunde brauche ich eine etwas übermaßige 2,70m Rute, damit eben straffe Gummi-Führung und Spinner mit einigem Flügelwiderstand auch noch richtig funktionokeln. 
Eine Stradic oder Biomaster dafür gibt es leider nicht  und die aktuellen Lesath sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## wookahsh (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich habe noch mal diverse Blogs etc. studiert:

Zielfisch: Barsch & Beifang
Zielgewässer: Fluss (ca. 5m tief/0.6m/s Fließgeschwindigkeit); Seen 
Rute: 180-210cm
Wurfgewicht bis 15g
Köder: kleine Spinner 40%, kleine GuFi 40%, kleine Wobbler 20% 
Budget für Rute/Rolle/Schnur: 150-200€
Budget für Köder extra

Der Barsch ist unter den Räubern mein Liebling und dem würde ich gerne nachstellen. 

Ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar, auch für Köder. Mepps kenn ich natürlich und mit Kopyto hab ich auch schon gefangen, aber vielleicht habt ihr auch tipps für andere GuFis/Wobbler für den Anfang.

Die Speedmaster sieht auf den ersten Blick (da Sale%) interessant aus, aber vielleicht gibts ja noch mehr Hinweise.

Dank im Voraus!


----------



## RayZero (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So wird das was mein Freund #h

*Rute:*

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/A-TEC-Crazee-Bass-S662ML

max. WG real eher bei max. 13-15g einzustufen!

*Rolle: *

Shimano:

Shimano Technium 2500 FD  

http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-technium-2500-fd--15681.html

Shimano Aernos 2500 FB

http://www.germantackle.de/Shimano-...OMYChUOogGiXxkboqNp_XPU3u7_kd0W1naBoC_Mrw_wcB

Daiwa:

Daiwa Freams 2500

http://www.angeln-shop.de/daiwa-fre...WVpL2J1LyZEB4fwP0sPAg3-iJanQ8nMwu1xoCU0Xw_wcB

Daiwa Exceler A 2500

http://www.angelplatz.de/--rd0036?referer=froogle&gclid=CjwKEAjwnf2wBRCf3sOp6oTtnjYSJAANOfheJvFT_zLYvQSZ9BnlBRJTQ7xVQ9ISuaDBEscenV-R2hoCR8Xw_wcB

*Schnur:*

Daiwa 8 Braid 0,08mm 135m ca. 5KG Tragkraft in Pink oder Giftgrün (find gerade kein günstiges Angebot...)

oder

Suffix Nanobraid 0,08 oder 0,10

http://www.germantackle.de/Sufix-Nanobraid-100m

wenn dir das zu teuer ist, dann die Power Pro ... gute Schnur aber verliert extrem schnell die Farbe #d

Power Pro 0,10mm ca. 5KG

Hochübersetzte Rollen habe ich jetzt mal nicht mit rein genommen, da ich das bei Spinnern und Wobbler nicht so toll finde...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RayZero schrieb:


> *Schnur:*
> 
> Daiwa 8 Braid 0,08mm 135m ca. 5KG Tragkraft in Pink oder Giftgrün (find gerade kein günstiges Angebot



Ray,ich helfe mal aus ￼ 

http://www.angel-domaene.de/daiwa-t...-chartreuse-1m-von-der-grossspule--22156.html

Und noch einen Schnapper dazu:

Aktuell hat lurenatic.de die Sunline Super PE mit 25% Rabatt im Shop


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Nachstehend meine Meinung.
Die Daiwa 8 Braid ist eine sehr gute Schnur. Sie ist oft für 10€/100m zu haben. Besser als viel andere Schnüre. Jedoch auch diese Schnur hat nicht so gute Eigenschaften.
Ein Tag fischen in der Ostsee und die komplette Farbe ist weg. Im Süßwasser geht das etwas langsamer. Da die Schnur zu den ohnehin weichen zählt, ist durch den Verlust der Beschichtung die Schnur noch weicher. Bei der Verwendung von dünnen Durchmessern kann das verhäuft zur Schlaufenbildung führen. Ich würde bei dünnen Durchmessern eine etwas härtere Schnur bevorzugen. Jedoch kann man wenn man das weiß auch damit gut leben und den einen oder anderen Knoten verhindern.

Bild vergleich 1 x gebraucht und neu








PS: die Sunline durfte ich gestern auf dem Peenestrom testen. Bisher die beste Schnur die ich gefischt habe. Allerdings habe ich hier noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. und sie ist fast doppelt so teuer. (bzw dreifach)


----------



## RayZero (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ja Robert das stimmt schon. Aber im Süßwasser hält die Farbe tatsächlich länger. Den Vergleich, den du oben gezeigt hast, habe ich bei der PowerPro z.B. bereits nach 1x Fischen im Süßwasser :m

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Daiwa 8 Braid mit die beste Geflochtene. Aber ich glaube sie wurde eingestellt - ein Nachfolger soll wohl kommen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Eine 10 lb T8 nach ca.40 Std.Süsswassereinsatz


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Wahrscheinlich recht du hast....


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eine 10 lb T8 nach ca.40 Std.Süsswassereinsatz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 238966



Sunline?

hatte mein Beitrag gerade Editiert.

Hast du ne günstige Quelle?


----------



## RayZero (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

T8 steht glaube ich für die Team Daiwa 8 Braid :q

Aber die Sunline soll ja auch top sein - sicherlich auch ne gute Alternative, wenn nicht DIE Alternative zur Daiwa.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Farbe des Coatings.
Bei allen pinkfarbenen Schnüren, inklusive der T8, gab es diesen Effekt des schnellen Ausfärbens.
Das chartreuse der T8 ist hingegen deutlich haltbarer, ein Verschleiß der Oberfläche ist nach vielen Einsätzen kaum wahrnehmbar, dennoch habe ich gerade die dünnen Durchmesser entsorgt, da mich die Windknoten nicht mehr losließen.
Bin jetzt bei der Sunline PE und bin es zufrieden.

Tight Lines aus Berlin  :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Farbe des Coatings.
> Bei allen pinkfarbenen Schnüren, inklusive der T8, gab es diesen Effekt des schnellen Ausfärbens.
> Das chartreuse der T8 ist hingegen deutlich haltbarer, ein Verschleiß der Oberfläche ist nach vielen Einsätzen kaum wahrnehmbar, dennoch habe ich gerade die dünnen Durchmesser entsorgt, da mich die Windknoten nicht mehr losließen.
> Bin jetzt bei der Sunline PE und bin es zufrieden.
> ...




OK Pink ist somit out... 
Danke fürs bestätigen der Windknoten..... gestern auch zwei Wurf mit um die Spitze gewickelte Schnur (=Jig mit Köder und Vorfach weg.. zanggggg...)

Sunline kenn ich nur als Angebot 150m für 30 Teuronen. Kennst du etwas preiswerteres?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Sunline?
> 
> hatte mein Beitrag gerade Editiert.
> 
> Hast du ne günstige Quelle?



Auf dem Bild ist eine Daiwa Tournament 8 [emoji6] 

Sunline PE gibts hier:

www.lurenatic.de

Die Super PE ist z.Z.reduziert.

Aber selbst zum regulären Preis, bieten Sunline Schnüre ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mal ein Hinweis zu dem schnellen Abrieb, ich habe genau das öfter schon und dann unter exakter (minütlicher :q) Beobachtung mit den sehr empfindlichen dünnsten Durchmessern der Spiderwire Code Red  und Dynasteel Colour ausprobiert, also reibt ab oder nicht, Beschichtungsverschleiß galoppiert oder Verschleiß komplett stoppen:

Die Ringeinlagen mit kaum fühlbaren Restgraten, Abflachungen einer Einlage minderwertiger Wahl und auch Dreck Ablagerungen ("Zahnstein") sind für sehr schnellen Abrieb verantworlich, das ist Fakt. 

Im Moment weiß ich *nur eine* sichere Beringungsvariante auf Fertigruten:
Bei Shimano die Fuji Alconite auf HPC100 Ruten tun das ab Werk nicht, die sind bisher alle 1a Wahl! #6

Bin mal gespannt was der Robert #h sagt, ob das gezeigte auf seiner Zander Pleasure passiert ist ("Zahnstein" ) oder einer anderen Rute!


----------



## wookahsh (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin Rayzero,

gefällt mir mit der Daiwa Exceler (allerdings denke ich hier eher an eine 1500) echt ganz gut.:m

Welche Köder fischt du hier auf Barsch?

Gufi 3 Inch mit 7g Bleikopf? <=10g?
Wobbler bis 5g?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist eine Daiwa Tournament 8 [emoji6]
> 
> Sunline PE gibts hier:
> 
> ...




nicht mehr verfügbar in den brauchbaren Durchmessern...


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal ein Hinweis zu dem schnellen Abrieb, ich habe genau das öfter schon und dann unter exakter (minütlicher :q) Beobachtung mit den sehr empfindlichen dünnsten Durchmessern der Spiderwire Code Red  und Dynasteel Colour ausprobiert, also reibt ab oder nicht, Beschichtungsverschleiß galoppiert oder Verschleiß komplett stoppen:
> 
> Die Ringeinlagen mit kaum fühlbaren Restgraten, Abflachungen einer Einlage minderwertiger Wahl und auch Dreck Ablagerungen ("Zahnstein") sind für sehr schnellen Abrieb verantworlich, das ist Fakt.
> 
> ...




Kann ich dir nicht sagen... weil ich so nicht drauf geachtet habe.
Ich weiß nur, das bei einigen Ruten/Schnurkombinationen ein Geräusch entsteht, als ob jemand Gitterstäbe durchsägt.
Das ist bei der Yasei Zander Pleasure deutlich weniger, selbst bei verschiedenen Schnüren. Sie ist aber auch nicht so eine harte Rute, die Geräusche bis zum Mond überträgt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, das bei einigen Ruten/Schnurkombinationen ein Geräusch entsteht, *als ob jemand Gitterstäbe durchsägt*.
> Das ist bei der Yasei Zander Pleasure deutlich weniger, selbst bei verschiedenen Schnüren. Sie ist aber auch nicht so eine harte Rute, die Geräusche bis zum Mond überträgt.


Genau sowas meine ich! :m

Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## RayZero (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



lou-cash schrieb:


> Moin Rayzero,
> 
> gefällt mir mit der Daiwa Exceler (allerdings denke ich hier eher an eine 1500) echt ganz gut.:m
> 
> ...



Hab ja die L-Version der A-Tec, kannst mal unten auf meine Website gehen und im Blog den Testbericht durchlesen. Die L Pakt schon 7g + 3 Inch Trailer - wobei 5g + 3 Inch auf Dauer eher das Maximum ist.

Ich habe aber eine Gekiha - die hat halt noch ne Kreuzwicklung und Fuji SiC's, dürfte aber ansonsten tailwalk-technisch (A-Tec) vom Blank her recht ähnlich sein. Die packt dann auch 7g bei 4 Inch Ködern...

Finde JDM Ruten mit ML-Ranking immer noch am flexibelsten. Mit denen kannst du sowohl kleine, also auch etwas schwere Köder ziemlich gut fischen.

Also ML = max. 7g Jigkopf + 4 Inch Trailer, Wobbler bis 8cm und ca. 12g - je nach Tauchschaufel leidet dann die Führung. Cranks machen mit nem Fast-Taper gar keinen Spaß - da gibts richtig krasse Vibrationen im Handgelenk :q - bei Spinnern ist es nicht ganz so schlimm - wobei eine reine Rute für Einleierköder ruhig weicher sein dürfte als die X-Fast und Fast JDM Rods.

Ich finde an die ML gehört eine 2500er Shimanogröße ... Die Daiwa Exceler 1500 hat ne kleinere Spule aber die gleiche Gehäusegröße wie ne 2500er Shimano. Die 2500er Daiwa hat eine leicht größere Spule als eine 2500er Shimano ... Aber alles Geschmackssache - an ner 10g Rute geht "technisch" auch ne 1500er Daiwa ...


----------



## wookahsh (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Also die Daiwa Exceler 2500 mit Daiwa 8x Braidn steht gedanklich schon mal fest, werde die am Wochenende nochmal bei Angelhändler in die Hand nehmen.

Die A-Tec gefällt mir eigentlich auch sehr gut und passt preislich super, aber vielleicht gibt es von eurer Seite noch ne Alternative, die man auch im normalen Fachhandel bekommt? AbuGarcia? Nippon ist nicht überall

Beste Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



lou-cash schrieb:


> Die A-Tec gefällt mir eigentlich auch sehr gut und passt preislich super, aber vielleicht gibt es von eurer Seite noch ne Alternative, die man auch im normalen Fachhandel bekommt?



Dieser Rutensektor wird überwiegend von spezialisierten Läden bedient.Das IST für diese Ruten d.normale Fachhandel
[emoji3] 

Fabian von Nippon Tackle berät per Telefon/Mail aber meist präziser(er kennt sein Sortiment und 
Einsatzgebiete sehr genau) als viele "Fachberater" beim vor Ort begrabbeln im Gemischtwarenladen[emoji3] 

EU Markt konzipierte Ruten bedeuten meist -7/8 g und -20g.

Der vielseitig nutzbare 3/8 oz.Bereich fällt da nahezu komplett unter den Tisch.

ABU?Für den EU Markt fiele mir da die Veracity ein..nur gibts die als 3/8 oz Ausführung nur in 1.70m.
Muss man nicht verstehen[emoji57] 

Die Veritas gäbe es auch noch, in 2.19 m mit 3-15 g.Wobei ich bei der noch vage was im Hinterkopf habe,eher ne Wobblerrute?

Ray müsste das wissen..kenne die nicht live.

Major Craft hätte für rund 100 das Einstiegsmodell Basspara.Die ML A-Tec dürfte (mit Rays Einschätzung zur A-Tec und meiner zur BP  )dann aber doch etwas giftiger sein.Über 11 g packt die Basspara definitiv nicht mehr gescheit.4 Inch G-Tail + max.7 g Bullet kosten bereits Weite und Gefühl.

Ganz nah am 3/8 oz.Rating läge noch die WFT Penzill Nano.
Das aufgedruckte 2.5-7 g Lure Weight ist nämlich schlicht für die Tonne.


----------



## RayZero (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Mit der Veritas 722ML kannst du keine Gummis fischen. Wegen mir könnte man da auch Trout Special oder so drauf schrieben - super tolle Rute, aber halt vollparabolisch und dafür ideal um jegliche Sprungaktivität von Salmoniden zu kontrollieren. Eine vergleichbare Rute zur A-Tec wirst du im deutschen Fachhandel nicht finden - nicht zu diesem Kurs.


----------



## wookahsh (16. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dann steht meine Combo fest. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Ihr seid klasse!


----------



## wookahsh (19. Oktober 2015)

Dropshot ist mit der Combo ja auch kein Problem, oder?


----------



## RayZero (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Drop Shot, Texas, Carolina ... Alles möglich


----------



## wookahsh (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin Moin,

die CrazeeBass ist nun schon da und ich bin sehr zufrieden; tolle Rute zu einem sehr guten Kurs.

Die Rolle wird nun doch eine Daiwa Freams 2500. Welche monofile könnt ihr mir zum unterfüttern empfehlen? Wie viel Daiwa Braid 8 würdet ihr drauf spulen (kompletten 135m)? Wie viel monofile muss dann noch drauf?


----------



## geomujo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

http://www.norre.dk/linecapacity.html

Da gibt es ein Umrechnungstool.

Mal ein Rechenbeispiel:
135m Daiwa T8  0,14mm
Schnurfassung: 190m/0,25mm

In 0,14mm passen damit 605m rauf. Haben tust du aber nur 135m. Um die Spule voll zu kriegen müssten also noch 470 weitere Meter 0,14mm Schnur rauf. Also wird wieder umgerechnet auf die Zielschnur zur Unterfütterung. Sagen wir mal 0,25mm Mono. 470m 0,14mm entsprechen dann 147m 0,25mm Mono.

Alles klar?


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Den Schnurrechner gibt es auch ohne Download und in deutscher Sprache hier:

http://www.anglerfreunde-laberweinting.de/wissenswert/


----------



## wookahsh (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Und welche Monofile sollte ich eurer Meinung nach nehmen, die hier zur Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in 0.08mm gut passt?
Reicht eine 0.25mm mit 6.4kg Tragkraft. Eine Stroft GTM


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



geomujo schrieb:


> http://www.norre.dk/linecapacity.html
> 
> Da gibt es ein Umrechnungstool.
> 
> ...




Was für eine unglaubliche Milchmädchenrechnung...


----------



## Josera (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Wieso so kompliziert einfach auf die Ersatzspule die Geflochtene drauf dann das Mono bis zur kannte füllen Ersatzspule runter von der Rolle und die richte drauf und das ganze umspulen fertig und passt perfect.


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Josera schrieb:


> Wieso so kompliziert einfach auf die Ersatzspule die Geflochtene drauf dann das Mono bis zur kannte füllen Ersatzspule runter von der Rolle und die richte drauf und das ganze umspulen fertig und passt perfect.




Genau so! Ist nur die Frage ob eine Ersatzspule existiert?!


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Das geht auch ohne E-Spule. Einfach eine Umspulrolle anschaffen. Da tut es wirklich jede billigste Großrolle, die seltsamerweise fast immer mit E-Spule verkauft wird. Da muss man zwar zweimal mehr umspulen, aber man hat es dann sauber und selbergemacht und die Rolle hat dann das eigene Wickelbild und nicht das des Schnurverkäufers im Angelladen.


----------



## wookahsh (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Wäre die Stroft GTM in 0.25mm 6.4KG dafür ok?


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



lou-cash schrieb:


> Wäre die Stroft GTM in 0.25mm 6.4KG dafür ok?




Warum willst du mit einer so vergleichsweise teuren monofilen unterfüttern?
Ich würde an deiner Stelle das günstige was zu kriegen ist nehmen. Das Durchmesser passt.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Die Unterfütterung sollte halt wenigstens die Tragkraft der Geflochtenen haben, auch wenn es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass dir bei der Gewichtsklasse mal einer die volle Länge von der Rolle nimmt. In dem Fall wird der Fisch eh der Sieger bleiben.

Schau halt auf die Spule, was da so als mittlere Schnurstärke angegeben ist. Die packst du drauf und das muss ganz bestimmte keine Nobel-Mono wie die Stroft sein. Da tut es jede Marke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Genau so! Ist nur die Frage ob eine Ersatzspule existiert?!


Noch besser ist eine Ersatzrolle und min. eine weitere Ersatzspule, dann geht da am einfachsten mit umspulen, passt alles 1:1 an Füllung, sofern man sich eine Umspulbank für 2 Rollen zugleich zusammenschraubt. 
Ich hab aber eh jede mir wichtige Rollentype mehrmals und mehr als 2 davon ...


----------



## ulfisch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Genau so! Ist nur die Frage ob eine Ersatzspule existiert?!




Geht auch mit einer anderen leeren Rolle bzw. 2 Akkuschrauber, Klebeband und einem Stift.

Habe selten Ersatzspulen deswegen muss ich es so machen.


----------



## RayZero (13. November 2015)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hi Leute,

ich plane für die Zukunft noch eine kleine Berichtserie für meinen Blog. Dabei soll es nochmal um die Unterschiede zwischen Einsteigergeräten und gehobener Mittelklasse gehen.

Eine Rute die mir z.Z. keine Ruhe lässt, ist genau in diesem Billigsegment vertreten. Es geht um die Savage Gear Parabellum UL 7'1" 0-7g ... Keine Fuji-Komponenten, aber sie macht - ich möge mich täuschen - einen sehr geilen Eindruck um damit gezielt auf Forellenjagd zu gehen!

Hier ein paar Live-Eindrücke:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVd5gBOKHK0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjG95qzc0_I

Kennt jemand die besagte Rute?!


----------



## Kaka (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

So, bevor es langsam aber sicher wieder richtig losgeht hier meine drei L-Combos, die jetzt auch so bestehen bleiben. Drei Jahre rumprobiert, aber jetzt steht das Zeug. Zumindest bis sich der Affe wieder meldet |supergri

1. Der Bachforellentraum - *Palms Gallery GTGS 58 ML Minnow SP  1,73 m 3-10 g* / _Shimano Rarenium ci4+ 3000 SFB_ / _Daiwa 8 Braid 0,08 mm_;
Absoluter Traum zur Bachforellenpirsch, insbesondere beim Watangeln. Meine Lieblingsrute!

2. Das Finesse-Rütchen mit Solid Tip - *Konger Paladin CX Nano Perch 2,00 m 2-12 g */ _Shimano Stradic ci4+ 2500 FA_ / _Daiwa J Braid 0,10 mm;_
Zum Barschzuppeln mit Texas Rig und kleinen Jigs. Insbesondere vom Boot.

3. Die Allrounderin - *Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Sensitive 2,40 m 7-24 g* / _Shimano Biomaster 2500 FB_ / _Daiwa 8 Braid 0,12 mm_;
Schweres Barschfischen und leichtes Zanderangeln am Fluss und See.


----------



## Bobster (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

|bigeyes

 WoW ! 
 ...schon lange nicht mehr ein so "harmonisch" abgestimmtes
 Fanggerät der L-Klasse gesehen.

 Damit wünsche ich für dieses Jahr die obligatorischen "Sternstunden" am Wasser #6


----------



## Kaka (19. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Jungs, helft mir mal. Ich habe noch eine Nische. Schaue gerade noch nach einer Barschrute zwischen 1,90 und 2,10 m mit einem WG bis 25 g! Irgendwie ist das nicht einfach da was zu finden. Wer hat Tipps? 

Soll meine Konger CX Nano Perch (2 m und 2-12 g) und meine Shad Jigger Sensitive (2,40 m und 7-24 g) ergänzen. Praktisch sowas wie die Shad Jigger Sensitive, nur deutlich kürzer. Irgendwie ist es gar nicht einfach da auf was zu stoßen #c

Zwingende Vorgaben: 

1,90 m - 2,10 m (auf keinen Fall länger)
maximal 25 g WG (auf keinen Fall schwerer)
Rigs und Jigs


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Voila':

http://neptunmaster.shopgate.com/item/38353631


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo Kaka, 
leichtes Barsche flitschen ist zwar nicht mein Spezialgebiet, aber schau dir doch mal spaßeshalber die Ryobi Rute an (div. Colourstyles, div. WG), oder die WFT an. Hatte beide schon ein paar Mal bei meinem Dealer in der Hand und finde die für den Preis garnicht mal  so schlecht.

LG
Frank


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Die Wft Veggie/Fruity Serie wie auch die Pro, sind nicht schlecht fürs Geld aber auch nicht wirklich ernsthaft Jig/-Rigtauglich.

@Kaka
Muss es was an aktuellen Modellen sein,oder kämen auch bewährte "Veteranen" in Frage?

Ne "olle" Wft Penzill Titan Spin 2.10 m 4-17 g würde die Lücke nämlich füllen, ohne der Shad Jigger zu nahe zu kommen.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (20. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hallo Kaka,

schau mal hier:
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/abu-fantasista-nano-spin-1-80m-5-25g?action_ms=1


Hab ich mir letztes Jahr zum Spaß gegönnt und wurde definitiv nicht enttäuscht.
Preis-/Leistung top. #h


----------



## RayZero (20. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich empfehle diese, sehr unterschätzte und recht unbekannte Rute:

http://www.angeln-shop.de/daiwa-team-daiwa-mode-3-0-ul-jigger-finesse-rute.html

in 2,10m und mit 21g WG. Extrem leicht, extrem fein und die Solid Tip ist natürlich prädestiniert für Rigs und auch das sensible Jiggen auf Barsch. Aber das weisst du ja schon.

Zusammen mit einer Daiwa Ballistic EX 2000 ein absoluter Traum!


----------



## Kaka (20. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Uja, sehr interessante Ruten. Vor allem die Fantasista für 140 €. Was hast du damals bezahlt?

Passt die WG Einstufung bei der?

@Marc: Berichte dann mal, ob die Daiwa vom WG der Nano Perch nicht zu ähnlich ist. Man weiß ja nie. Daiwa Ruten fallen ja oft etwas sanfter aus als angegeben.


----------



## Kaka (20. April 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Fischt denn schon jemand die relativ neue Penzill Black Spear? Die macht mich auch neugierig. Vor allem die Modelle in 1,95 m mit 5-18 bzw. 7-28 g.  

http://www.angeln-shop.de/wft-penzill-black-spear-spinnrute.html

Danke euch allen für die Tipps!


----------



## trollingfreak (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Jemand ne Hiro Magarita Bass zu verkaufen?
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Kaka (4. November 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Hat vielleicht jemand noch eine gute, alte Mag Pro Lite EVX/EVO 1,90 und 4-18 g rumliegen? Dann gerne PN. 

PS ich weiß dass man sie bei AM noch für 60 € bekommt, aber vielleicht braucht sie ja einer so wenig, dass es noch etwas günstiger geht


----------



## Fragezeichen (6. November 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Fischt denn schon jemand die relativ neue Penzill Black Spear? Die macht mich auch neugierig. Vor allem die Modelle in 1,95 m mit 5-18 bzw. 7-28 g.
> 
> http://www.angeln-shop.de/wft-penzill-black-spear-spinnrute.html
> 
> Danke euch allen für die Tipps!



Die 7-28 in 1,95m habe ich vor einer Weile mal auf Verdacht mitgenommen. Für Köder ab ~12g bis ~30g war/ist der Plan. Ist für meinen Geschmack keine wirklich leichte Rute, eher was für Zander/Hecht. Ich hab sie auch genau dafür gekauft, Hecht im kleinen Fluss.

Was mir NICHT gefällt: 


Startring ist mir zu klein (~16mm innen)
die Spitzenringe sind mir auch alle einen Tick zu klein (2,5 oder 3mm innen)
die 3 letzten Ringe haben komplett silberne Wicklungen, die wohl Leuten die gerne die Spitze beim Jiggen beobachten helfen sollen - ich finds unglaublich hässlich.
Was mir GEFÄLLT:


Der Skelettrollenhalter mit nur einem kleinen Knubbel Duplon darüber ist überraschend angenehm, finde ich sehr bequem.
Ist auch kein Screw-Down, wo man von oben her die Rolle festschraubt. Von den Dingern hab ich die Schnauze halbwegs voll.
Ist nahezu perfekt ausbalanciert, genau am kleinen Knubbel. (Hab mal kurz ne 1000er Exage drangemacht, da ists 1cm vor dem Knubbel)
NEUTRAL:


Hakenöse vorhanden und stört nicht.
Aktion eher Semiparabolik (minimale Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion) mit sehr kräftigem Rückgrat.
Brettig, absolut ungeeignet für durchschnittliche Barsche oder Forellen etc., im Gegensatz zu vielen aktionsfreudigeren Ruten mit ~30g Wurfgewichtsangabe.
Da ich aber erst ein Mal damit am Wasser war (erfolglos) und nicht viel rumprobiert habe ist das alles mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Das ist nur ein erster Eindruck. 

Ich bin auch kein Rutenbauer, eventuell macht die Ringwahl mehr Sinn als mir klar ist. Wirkt sich sicherlich positiv auf die Balance aus.

Das mit dem Aussehen ist auch eher unwichtig für mich, Penzills waren noch nie hübsch anzusehen, das sind simple Gebrauchsruten. Sonst hätte ich sie im Laden gelassen.

Wenn spezielle Angaben gewünscht sind oder sonst Fragen am besten eine Nachricht übers Board schicken, dann bekomme ich das mit und antworte hier im Thread.

Nachtrag: Für den Angebotspreis absolut ok (finds noch zu früh um empfehlenswert zu sagen), für 80€ eher nicht so geil.
Nachtrag2: Mich würde nicht wundern wenn die Rute bis 35g oder fast 40g noch benutzbar ist, aber ist nur ein Verdacht. Wie gesagt für mich keine leichte Rute.

Nachtrag3: Die Aktion ist ein seltsamer Mix aus semiparabolisch und  Spitzenaktion weil der untere Teil der Rute zusätzlich durch extra  Matten verstärkt wurde. Dachte Anfangs das wäre nur Deko, aber anders  kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Ist wohl billiger/einfacher zu  produzieren als echtes extra fast taper. Man merkt halt wie mehr oder  weniger schlagartig an einer Stelle die Aktion endet, ab da ist sie sehr  steif.


----------



## Maxthecat (6. November 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Moin !
Ich habe mir diese hier https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Major-Craft-Firstcast-Light-Game-FCS-S762UL   letzte Woche gegönnt !:m

Fischkontakt hatte ich leider noch nicht ,aber ist ne schöne ,feine und leichte Rute !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie. Daiwa Ruten fallen ja oft etwas sanfter aus als angegeben.



Past ja hier genau rein :m , wenn auch die längeren:

Von der Daiwa Team Daiwa Jiggerspin 2,70m 5-25g kann ich zumindest abraten, eigenhändig probiert. Halte die Team Daiwa für Blender bzw. ziemlich veraltete Blankkonstruktionen. 

Und zwar in Relation zur hauseigenen Konkurrenz, bei mir die beiden Daiwa Lexa Jiggerspin 2,70m. Deutlich straffer, leichter und schwabbelärmer. 
Überhaupt sehr Gewichts-leichte Blanks #6, die einen auf weitere Ideen bringen.
WG (der 270) stimmt aber leider auch nicht, eher mit nur 2/3 anzunehmen.


----------



## Lazer45 (6. November 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Past ja hier genau rein :m , wenn auch die längeren:
> 
> Von der Daiwa Team Daiwa Jiggerspin 2,70m 5-25g kann ich zumindest abraten, eigenhändig probiert. Halte die Team Daiwa für Blender bzw. ziemlich veraltete Blankkonstruktionen.
> 
> ...



...und ich hatte schon mit der Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL-Version - auch wegen Solid-Tip - geliebäugelt, also erstmal weitersuchen ;-)

Gruß
Arno


----------



## geomujo (15. November 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Es gibt keine 2,70m lange Version der Team Daiwa Mode 3.0 UL Jiggerspin!
Da liegt wohl eine Verwechslung vor.

Ich hatte die Infinity-Q Jiggerspin (die wirst du wohl gemeint haben) in der 902ML Version - also die kräftigste. Hab sie wieder verkauft. Rückblickend war das aber ein Fehler. Die Rute hat eine ausgewiesene Spitzenaktion. Ich konnte mit der Rute damals kaum was anfangen,  auch weil ich damals keine Gummis verwendet habe. Einzige Kritikpunkte waren schiefe Ringflucht durch falsch platzierten Startring und eine Spitze die leicht nach unten zeigte. statt gerade zusein. Alles noch verschmerzbar. Heute könnte ich die Rute wieder sehr gut gebrauchen. Sie hat ein schön kräftiges Rückgrat das aber unter Last schön wegfedert. Die Aktion war ganz ähnlich meiner KR-X Seabass von Abu, nur dass die Abu keine 180g sondern 140g wiegt. Ansonsten sind die Infinity-Ruten eigentlich recht ordentlich.

Die Team Daiwa hatte ich bis dato leider noch nicht in der Hand. Zero5Live hat aber das 2,40m Modell  - also die 802ML als längste und kräftigste Variante. Er wird bestimmt gerne berichten, was es zur Rute zusagen gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2016)

*AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*

Ich hatte kurzzeitig die Daiwa Team Daiwa Jiggerspin 2,70m 5-25g 11729-270, welches Modelljahr weiß ich nicht so genau, 2013 war sie aber im Katalog und der Blank schon HVF.

In der gleichen Bauart 
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/eg0AAOSwBahVSMMq/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## anndreas06 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,was meint ihr?

Ich will mir eine der 2 Ruten zum Barschangeln kaufen.
Wobei das Modell 180 ist nicht mehr bei Fox verfügbar.
Welche wäre von den beiden am besten ?
Als Rolle habe ich eine neue Daiwa Exceler 1000,ist die dafür überhaupt geeignet ?

Terminator® Pro Twitch & Jig - 210cm 3-14g
Terminator® Pro Twitch & Jig - 180cm 3-14g


----------



## tincatinca (26. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Powermesh Spin 1,98m 5-14g?


----------



## Bravissimo (30. Dezember 2018)

Rute: Konger Troker 198 / ML (5-20)
Rolle: SPRO Passion Micro 605
Schnur: Daiwa J-Braid 0,10mm 





Die Rückmeldung ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung. 
Die Bisserkennung bzw. das Tock beim Zander ist so aggressiv dass man regelrecht erschrickt. 
Einen Barsch konnte ich leider nicht überlisten. 

Mit einen 70cm Zander kam die Kombo ohne weiteres klar.


----------



## FishingDude (24. August 2020)

Maxthecat schrieb:


> *AW: (L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)*
> 
> Moin !
> Ich habe mir diese hier https://www.nippon-tackle.com/Major-Craft-Firstcast-Light-Game-FCS-S762UL   letzte Woche gegönnt !:m
> ...



Moin, da ich bei meiner Suche nach Infos über Ruten oft über alte Threads wie diesen hier stolpere packe ich mal dieses Video hier mit dran, vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen Leser bei der Entscheidungsfindung. In dem Video gibt's Fänge mit der *Major Craft Firstcast Light Game FCS-S762UL* von 8 bis 56cm, da kann man mal sich einen Eindruck von Wurf- und Drillverhalten verschaffen.


----------



## Bilch (24. August 2020)

FishingDude schrieb:


> Moin, da ich bei meiner Suche nach Infos über Ruten oft über alte Threads wie diesen hier stolpere packe ich mal dieses Video hier mit dran, vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen Leser bei der Entscheidungsfindung. In dem Video gibt's Fänge mit der *Major Craft Firstcast Light Game FCS-S762UL* von 8 bis 56cm, da kann man mal sich einen Eindruck von Wurf- und Drillverhalten verschaffen.


Schönes Video, aber nicht sehr informativ, weil nichts über die Rute erzählt wird. Alles, was ich jetzt von der Rute weiß, ist, dass sie spitzenbetont ist, wahrscheinlich zielgenaue Würfe ermöglicht, dass man auch sehr leichte Ködern angeln kann und dass sie offensichtlich über ein starkes Rückgrat verfügt. Sehr wichtige Infos wären für mich Blankeigenschaften (vor allem Rückmeldung), Köderspektrum, Angelmethoden, Wurfweite, evtl. noch empfohlene Rollengröße und Schnurdurchmesser.


----------



## FishingDude (24. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schönes Video, aber nicht sehr informativ, weil nichts über die Rute erzählt wird. Alles, was ich jetzt von der Rute weiß, ist, dass sie spitzenbetont ist, wahrscheinlich zielgenaue Würfe ermöglicht, dass man auch sehr leichte Ködern angeln kann und dass sie offensichtlich über ein starkes Rückgrat verfügt. Sehr wichtige Infos wären für mich Blankeigenschaften (vor allem Rückmeldung), Köderspektrum, Angelmethoden, Wurfweite, evtl. noch empfohlene Rollengröße und Schnurdurchmesser.



Erstmal danke für die Rückmeldung, kurz meine Gedanken dazu.

Ich habe absichtlich keine komplettes Testvideo, sondern ein "Rute in Aktion" gemacht, denn viele der von Dir gewünschten Infos gibt es beim Shop, Hersteller und den Blogs etc. ganz einfach zu finden. Was mir als zusätzlicher Input bei meiner eigenen Rutensuche immer irgenwie fehlt ist tatsächlich zu sehen, wie sich die Rute bei verschiedenen Ködern und Fischen verhält. Diese Lücke wollte ich schließen.

Ich sehe es immer als etwas bevormundend an, wenn man den Leuten vorschreibt welche Schnur, Rolle oder Angelmethode man mit bestimmten Tackle nutzen sollte. Vielleicht setze ich da auch zu viele Sachen als Vorwissen voraus und habe sie deswegen nicht extra benannt. Also ich beispielsweise würde nix größeres als ne 1000er Rolle an einer bis 5g Rute fischen - und da könnte schon der nächste sagen "aber wenn Sie zu kopflastig ist..." Und bei der Schnur fängt es ja schon an kompliziert zu werden - deutsche, amerikanische oder japanische Angaben?

Der wichtigsten Punkt - die Rückmeldung - ist aus meiner Sicht schwierig zu bewerten. Denn da gibt es keine messbare Einheit, wenn ich das beispielsweise als sehr gut empfinde, sagt jemand anderes vielleicht, nee meine Rute xyz - vermutlich andere Preisklasse - hat eine wesentlich bessere Rückmeldung...

Aber was ich für zukünftige Videos übernehme, ist vermutlich 

Angabe meines Setups, in dem Fall z.B.
Shimano Stradic CI4+ FB 1000
8-Braid 0.6 PE (14 lbs) (wie gesagt, nicht ganz so einfach)

Die Aussage, dass ich die Rückmeldung als gut/sehr gut empfinde (andere Ruten würde ich vermutlich nicht vorstellen)
Und dann ggf. noch eine Einstellung, wo man sieht an welchem Haltepunkt die Kombo im Gleichgewicht liegt
Aber damit wäre das Video vermutlich schon informativer also derzeit, nochmal danke für deinen Denkanstoß


----------



## FishingDude (25. August 2020)

Zum Thema passend und hier soweit ich das sehe auch noch nicht erwähnt wäre die folgende Kombo aus meiner Sicht zu empfehlen, da eine meiner Lieblingsruten:

Konger Streeto Air L 2062
Shimano Stradic CI4+ 2500 FB
8-Braid 0.6 PE (14 lbs)
Ein paar Anmerkungen

Gute Rückmeldung
Aktion: Fast
Verarbeitung: Ein Ring etwas schief, obs die Herstellung oder der Händler war, keine Ahnung, aber da das damals die einzige in DE online erhältliche Rute war habe ich sie nicht zurückgegeben.
Ab ca 15cm vorm Griff aufwärts unlackiert um Gewicht zu sparen, gefällt vermutlich nicht jedem - 69g
Durch den minimalistischen Aufbau kommt man um Blank-Kontakt gar nicht herum
Qualität: Es gibt anscheinend Leute, denen die Rute gebrochen ist, ich kann nicht klagen
206 cm
3-15 g Wurfgewicht, Optimalbereich 7-11 g würde ich sagen
Falls sie wer in Aktion sehen möchte...
...der letzte Fang könnte auch auf in den Kuriositäten-Thread


----------

